# Most overrated manga



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2007)

There was a most overrated Anime thread. What is the most overrated manga?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2007)

Claymore and Saikano.  I just couldn't understand why  people love these series so much.  I don't hate them(well not Saikano at least), but I certainly don't think they deserve the praise they get.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 9, 2007)

Bastard!, but to it's defence i havent read to long in it.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2007)

If someone says berserk imma neg them.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2007)

Berserk             .


----------



## Haruko (Oct 9, 2007)

lol Sasori.

Also Ouran High School Host Club I really couldn't get into.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2007)

lol@Sasori


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2007)

Shit I gave out too much rep.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 9, 2007)

Naruto is easily one of the overrated mangas. out there.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 9, 2007)

Practically all very popular shonen.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Oct 9, 2007)

1) They're all pretty silly, even the ones that are supposed to be high(-er) brow. In the end it's all opinion.

2) These threads are just shy of flame-bait, as someone is inevitably going to say something like "OMG ONE PIECE SUX Y PEPOL LYK IT?" and then someone else is going to get offended and respond "OMG ONE PIECE IS TEH AWESOMEZ U HAS A BLEACH SIG BLEACH SUX". It generally deteriorates from there.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2007)

^ Who cares? Interesting insight is coming from such threads.


----------



## Chee (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think its overrated, I personally just don't like it. Black Cat is pretty boring. D:


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 9, 2007)

Bastrad!! the power wanking on this manga is out of the norm.

Heck its not even fully translated yet. LOL


----------



## Zephos (Oct 9, 2007)

Bleach and Inu-Yasha.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Bleach, InuYasha, Yu Yu Hakusho and One Piece.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2007)

i guess one piece is a little overrated


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 9, 2007)

20th century boy and berserk

naruto is so much better !1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!1

foreal though love hina i hate that manga so much


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

^LOL.  You're so funny.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

DC Comics in it's entirety.  
















But seriously Yu Yu Hakusho/Bleach and Inuyasha reek of over-rated hype.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 10, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Claymore and Saikano.  I just couldn't understand why  people love these series so much.  I don't hate them(well not Saikano at least), but I certainly don't think they deserve the praise they get.


Im probably one of the least expected to say this but, yeah Claymore is a bit overrated. I dont really like it as much as I like HXH, Hellsing and Bastard!!. Its good, but its not THAT good.



Shiroi Kiba said:


> DC Comics in it's entirety.


F--- you. 


Srsly, Naruto. That shit is the most overrated piece of Japanese literature if I have ever seen one.
And also JJBA, dont neg me bitches!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

Since you didn't neg me for Claymore I will not neg you for JJBA.  Fair?  Now let's get out of here and start attacking Jordan.


----------



## blackness (Oct 10, 2007)

wtf @ claymore, berserk & 20thcb! XD

naruto and bleach sucked for quite a while, but even they're less boring than they were, right now.

hxh is completely made of epic fail, though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2007)

I would have to say Naruto and Bleach are pretty overrated.


----------



## MdB (Oct 10, 2007)

Bleach without a doubt.



blackness said:


> wtf @ claymore, berserk & 20thcb! XD
> 
> naruto and bleach sucked for quite a while, but even they're less boring than they were, right now.
> 
> hxh is completely made of epic fail, though.



Too bad HXH does everything it should be doing good, unlike Naruto and Bleach. And Bleach gets shittier with the chapter, that's a very impressive feat.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 10, 2007)

Well in a way i'd say OP, It's an ok serie I just don't see what all the hype is about and neither does the ~8-10 other anime/manga fans i know in person.


Most underrated manga i suppose is Trinity Blood, though it's not as good as the Novels... What it include from the Novels is Kicking every other manga I've seen's ass.


----------



## ez (Oct 10, 2007)

one piece ...at least here it is.


----------



## Midus (Oct 10, 2007)

blackness said:


> hxh is completely made of epic fail, though.



Is there any way where we can automatically make anything you post be edited to just saying "[FAIL]" from this point on? I can see saying that HxH is overrated though I don't agree, but claiming that its made of fail while praising Bleach and Naruto in the same post. Wow.

Next you'll claim D. Grayman is worth reading.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 10, 2007)

Midus said:


> Next you'll claim D. Grayman is worth reading.


It is, atleast until the noa fights in the ark, kinda lost interest there.


----------



## MdB (Oct 10, 2007)

D. Gray-man is good, at least better than crap like Bleach.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

I actually hated the first half of D.Gray Man, but I actually really like the series now.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 10, 2007)

Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 10, 2007)

D.Gray-Man seem good, only readen 1 chapter of it this far, since i save it for when the anime ends.

Still it's a bit weird that most of the series listed here is actually ongoing series.
I would agree that the Bleach anime is Overrated, the manga however is fine where it is.


----------



## Antonio Vivaldi (Oct 10, 2007)

Bleach And Naruto.


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

hunterxhunter
666 satan
bleach 
naruto
one piece 
d grayman


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

Hunter x Hunter isn't over-rated. 

*negs*


----------



## MdB (Oct 10, 2007)

Akatora said:


> D.Gray-Man seem good, only readen 1 chapter of it this far, since i save it for when the anime ends.
> 
> Still it's a bit weird that most of the series listed here is actually ongoing series.
> I would agree that the Bleach anime is Overrated, the manga however is fine where it is.



You know, it's not surprising that something like that comes from you.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

I keep hearing about D Grey-Man, I want to get into it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2007)

First of all will people stop acting like retards here, negging because of someones pesonal choice is so sad.

Personally Bleach is overrated, the first couple of volumes blow.

As for underrated manga, Eyeshield is pretty good.


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

It's all right I didn't like the first half of it at all it had its moments nothing spectacular though.

But I sure do like kanda he's my favorite character in d grayman.

@crime master shiroi didn't neg me he was joking


----------



## MdB (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I keep hearing about D Grey-Man, I want to get into it.



It's pretty good (Aside from the large cast of bishounen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)).


----------



## ez (Oct 10, 2007)

D.Gray-man is hardly overrated...it's pretty good and doesn't have many readers


----------



## Akatora (Oct 10, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> You know, it's not surprising that something like that comes from you.




Thats good, atleast that means you should understand part of it.

Overrated really depends on what your seeking in your manga.

If you seek Art then Bleach is underrated.

If you seek to know alot about the plot then this far the serie might be overrated.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

What's it about?


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

Wikipedia fang 

The plot, which takes place at the end of a fictional 19th century Europe, revolves around . Allen is a member of the Black Order, a group of  connected with . Their mission is to stop , an evil ghoul planning to cleanse the world by destroying all humans in the manner of 's .
 The Exorcists themselves are special people gifted with the ability to control and use Innocence, a divine substance created in the ages past to combat the Earl's minions, the Akuma. It is said that there are exactly 109 units of Innocence scattered around the world. Once an Innocence finds its compatible person, it will evolve to become a weapon to fight the Akuma.
 As the story progresses, Allen is introduced to more Exorcist characters, among them are , , , , and . Also in the spotlight are the older brother of Lenalee Lee, , the church's science department supervisor; , a mysterious colleague within the church; and , a General in the Organization and Allen's master.
 More villains also appear along the way. There are higher level Akuma, with greater power, skill, and intelligence. Also appearing is the , a group of humans descended from Noah himself. Each member is gifted with great power, and the group has allied themselves with the Earl.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> What's it about?



Which serie?


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't trust Wikipedia, Pein.

Akatora, I was referencing what D.Greyman is, what's that series about?


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats whats it about I know I read it its more interesting then it sounds.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't get the deal with Kanda, he's so boring and bland.


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

Who knows I like him more then Allen thats for sure.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 10, 2007)

Well to put it very bland:

D. Gray-man is about people making pacts with the Millenium Earl.
This pact returns one of there loved ones soul into a metal skeleton called an Akuma(Next is something they didn't know, which is the Akuma kills there living loved one and wears there skin)


Now the Exorcists have a mission to free the souls of the Akuma using holy weapons know as Innocence.


----------



## MdB (Oct 10, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I don't get the deal with Kanda, he's so boring and bland.



He's the generic shounen stereotype, the fact of him being a bishie makes it only more retarded.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it Seinen?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

D.Gray Man is shonen.  It's quite solid, I like it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd think given it's description then it'd be either Seinen or Ultra Jump...


----------



## Akatora (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'd think given it's description then it'd be either Seinen or Ultra Jump...



Well discriptions ain't everything


This here is from a Shojo manga:



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 



Or Seinen Anime


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 10, 2007)

Am i the only one that get a Nightmare before christmas/Tim burton vibe from D.Gray Man?
One of the reasons i started reading it in the first place


----------



## MdB (Oct 10, 2007)

Indeed, the author got a very unusual style which I like.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

Dark Empire is under-rated.

Wait that's a comic.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Dark Empire is under-rated.
> 
> Wait that's a comic.



this is the overrated thread, so Dark Empire fits


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

Palpatine takes over Parallax's soul.


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2007)

I think Hunter x Hunter is a very overrated manga.

I know someone who can't handle my opinion will neg me for this.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2007)

Actually I think Vagabond is a bit over-rated.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 10, 2007)

I say One Piece is a bit overrated, naruto varies many times between being both underrated and overrated. bleach.... manga is not too great, anime does much better. I would say bleach is a bit overrated sometimes. 

Inu Yasha is RIDICULOUSLY overrated, far moreso than yu yu hakusho.

I think bastard is a bit overrated ( lots of people tell me its amazing and when I see some chapter its a bit short of what I expected),


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

You know what's overrated?  Death Note.  That's right, I said it.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 10, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> I think Hunter x Hunter is a very overrated manga.
> 
> I know someone who can't handle my opinion will neg me for this.



The WHITEBEARD can handle your opinion.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 10, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> I say One Piece is a bit overrated, naruto varies many times between being both underrated and overrated. bleach.... manga is not too great, anime does much better. I would say bleach is a bit overrated sometimes.
> 
> Inu Yasha is RIDICULOUSLY overrated, far moreso than yu yu hakusho.
> 
> I think bastard is a bit overrated ( lots of people tell me its amazing and when I see some chapter its a bit short of what I expected),



inuyasha is not that overrated here in the states but in japan its still pretty popular but not "RIDICULOUSLY" overrated.

Bleach anime has always been better than the manga to me. i think Kubo is really stuck on how he should end the current arc thats going.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 10, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> I say One Piece is a bit overrated, naruto varies many times between being both underrated and overrated. bleach.... manga is not too great, anime does much better. I would say bleach is a bit overrated sometimes.
> 
> Inu Yasha is RIDICULOUSLY overrated, far moreso than yu yu hakusho.
> 
> I think bastard is a bit overrated ( lots of people tell me its amazing and when I see some chapter its a bit short of what I expected),



Yea, One Piece is a bit overrated. The WHITEBEARD agrees with Ryuuken + about Inu Yasha tho.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, Death Note is overrated but, its still good.

Ravages is probably the most underrated.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 10, 2007)

well the point here is that even overrated mangas/animes are good. Overrated things are not necessarily bad, they just do not deserve to be hyped so much. I am just saying some people overhype Inu Yasha too much. I stopped reading after sesshomaru lost his power. basically inu yasha died for me at that moment.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 11, 2007)

ANY Manga HYPED up by the OBD (Outskirts Battledome) IS overrated.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 11, 2007)

Inuyashit is overrated.

The fact that it's viewed positively by some people is proof that it's overrated.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 11, 2007)

Full metal alchemist is dedifantley ovverated,, with the annoying ed fangirls.


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 11, 2007)

Nah, FMA is a piece of brilliance, and I'm prepared to fight to the death about that!

...not

Anyway, I'd say...err, okay I dunno, I seldom stick to an uninteresting manga long enough to feel confident in my claims of it being overrated


----------



## Ork (Oct 11, 2007)

Naruto. Easily.


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 11, 2007)

Someone is going to kill me for this, but i think Saint Seyia(both anime and manga) is overrated.
Never appealed to me at all.

Oh and Death Note too, its not that great. If you want to read a good thriller manga i recommend Monster.
It shits on the whole of DN's storyline.


----------



## MdB (Oct 11, 2007)

Monster is leagues above Death Note.


----------



## Fang (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone remember Monster Rancher? 

Anyway JJBA is massively over-rated.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 11, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Someone is going to kill me for this, but i think Saint Seyia(both anime and manga) is overrated.
> Never appealed to me at all.



No, your speaking the truth, Saint Seyia is the definition of HYPERBOLE. Saint Seiya is very overrrated.

More to the list.....

Tenchi Muyo (LOL for people even considering to take this series SERIOUS, LMAO)!

Bastard ( I blame the Bastard pimping project for their wankery)!!

One Piece (Just a bit overrated people are already crowned it the best ever).


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Does anyone remember Monster Rancher?
> 
> Anyway JJBA is massively over-rated.



Not as much as Star Wars


----------



## Fang (Oct 11, 2007)

Star Wars isn't a comic. Thor and Sentinel > Superman and Green Latern.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Star Wars isn't a comic. Thor and Sentinel > Superman and Green Latern.



Sentinel>GL, maybe.

But Supes>>Thor.  It's canon.


----------



## Fang (Oct 11, 2007)

No that's anime filler. 

Just like 1930's Supes is the only real Superman.


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 12, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Monster is leagues above Death Note.



Actually, Monster shits on any thriller series out there. DN is just fan-girl wank anyway.

But good to see another Monster fan out there, its hard to find them.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 12, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Actually, Monster shits on any thriller series out there. DN is just fan-girl wank anyway.
> 
> But good to see another Monster fan out there, its hard to find them.



Plz ppl, do not hate that much on Death note. but i agree that Monster is awesome.


----------



## sundis (Oct 12, 2007)

Gantz! The story goes everywhere and deviated from what made it awesome at the beginning. You have vampires and stuff coming from out of nowhere and rules changing for no reason. Add to the fact that each chapter has maybe one paragraph of written text.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't hate Death Note, but I certainly don't get all the rabid love.


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 12, 2007)

Exactly the reason i don't like it either. And add to the fact that almost the whole cast are douchebags and we have a winner.

And Monster is indeed awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2007)

I liked some of the characters.  But it can't compete with the genius that is Monster.  It makes me mad when great series like Jojo and Monster are passed over for series like Death Note or Naruto.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 12, 2007)

I think Bleach is overrated.  I especially dislike people who act like Naruto has gone so far downhill and then talk about the brilliance of the Arrancar storylines.  

I also think One Piece is overrated.  It's a damn good series but it's really not the masterpiece some people hype it as.

I'll agree with Death Note too.  That show was dead to me after L died pretty much.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Oct 12, 2007)

Bleach, Naruto, YYH
Especially Bleach


----------



## MdB (Oct 12, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> I think Bleach is overrated.  *I especially dislike people who act like Naruto has gone so far downhill and then talk about the brilliance of the Arrancar storylines*.



Thank you for sharing my opinion.

And Monster is a classic manga, crap like Death Note doesn't come close to it's quality.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 12, 2007)

I always thought that death note was awesome.......whatever,i oly read the first part, so I didn't read the crappy parts.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2007)

Death Note is new so its obvious it'll have a large fanbase, the reason I've stayed away from Jojo is because the amount of Manga, its too daunting.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think Death Note was crap, I liked the series.  I just think it gets massive fanwank ala TTGL


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 12, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I don't think Death Note was crap, I liked the series.  I just think it gets massive fanwank ala TTGL



Oh, thts tr.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with the people saying Death Note. To be honest I fucking loved the manga but it really does have way too much fan wanking.

One Piece is over rated as well. It's an amazing manga and Oda is a bloody amazing mangaka but it does not deserve the title of "best ever" that somw people give it. It's good, actually great, but not _that_ good.

And is Monster any good then? What's it about?


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 13, 2007)

> I agree with the people saying Death Note. To be honest I fucking loved the manga but it really does have way too much fan wanking.
> 
> One Piece is over rated as well. It's an amazing manga and Oda is a bloody amazing mangaka but it does not deserve the title of "best ever" that somw people give it. It's good, actually great, but not that good.



i love death note also, but its ovverated due to "cool dudes" like light, l, near, and mello.

and one piece has the worst character interaction ive ever seen. characters either act silly or serious towards each other, and the whole " fang face" routine gets old quick.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 13, 2007)

overrated? I don't really like inuyasha, it's just too long, she needs to know when to stop. 
Tsubasa reservoir chronicals, I feel like half of the charm to that manga is pretty outfits, the character development is weak and the writers also hype up this sort of mysterious problem that they show you a 100 chapters later and then they replace that with an even more mysterious problem.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 13, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Does anyone remember Monster Rancher?
> 
> Anyway JJBA is massively over-rated.



........ TWF y u b h8in on JJBA 

Over-rated mangas

Inuyasha,naruto,bleach.


----------



## libreg (Oct 13, 2007)

One piece. I never got that manga.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 13, 2007)

So far OP, bleach and naruto are pwning the shit of the opposition. Then Death note and Inuyasha follow. (in overratedness)


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2007)

^I don't see a lot of people picking One Piece.  Not nearly as much as Bleach and Inuyasha anyway.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

DC Comics.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2007)

^You just don't like DC much huh?


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

They rip-off Marvel and Dark Horse too much.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 14, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^I don't see a lot of people picking One Piece.  Not nearly as much as Bleach and Inuyasha anyway.



One Piece is overrated.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not saying it's not.  It's just not picked as much as Bleach or InuYasha in this thread.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 14, 2007)

JJBA aint overrated 

Naruto, *BY FAR.
*Then Bleach second.

Naruto Part 2 fails hard, yet it's still so popular.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't think it's possible for JJBA to be overrated, it's really that good.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 14, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Naruto, *BY FAR.
> *Then Bleach second.
> 
> Naruto Part 2 fails hard, yet it's still so popular.


That's because not everyone think it fails.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 14, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> If someone says berserk imma neg them.



QFT ....... and i add One piece to that list also, just in case.

I never liked Tenjou Tenge ... and Bleach is certainly one overrated manga. Kubo should have done an ecchi manga instead. I also couldnt go past a couple of volumes in 666 Satan, but this one is probably my fault


----------



## Hio (Oct 14, 2007)

Inuyasha is too overrated


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 14, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> That's because not everyone think it fails.



Not exactly fail, but Part 1 was much better than Part 2.
Compared to other manga with much better arcs, it is overrated.



manyturk2 said:


> If someone says berserk imma neg them.



Quoted for Ultimate Truth.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 14, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> QFT ....... and i add One piece to that list also, just in case.
> 
> I never liked Tenjou Tenge ... and Bleach is certainly one overrated manga. Kubo should have done an ecchi manga instead. I also couldnt go past a couple of volumes in 666 Satan, but this one is probably my fault



One Piece? I don't remember it reaching a peak where it started to go downhill into a pit of suck and fail.

and well I'd say InuYasha and Bleach for obvious reasons. I can't think of anything more overrated than those two.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, One Piece has been going from good to awesome to brilliant etc...

Lawl @ Aethos sig, whos that girl?


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 14, 2007)

Indeed, what's so bad about One Piece? The only bad thing i can remember was Pell surviving.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 14, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Yeah, One Piece has been going from good to awesome to brilliant etc...
> 
> Lawl @ Aethos sig, whos that girl?



Yeah I mean. When I think of overrated. I think of a series that was good, but then somewhere hit it's peak and then spiraled downhill into a sea of suck and fail. Like Naruto part 2, Hueco Mundo, and all of InuYasha for example. Now that's some overrated stuff right there.

and well I'd love to say Death Note is overrated if only because I know how much people hated the post-L stuff... but then again I thought L was the only thing that made Death Note even remotely good.

but One Piece? naw... It isn't even close to being overrated yet.

As for the girl in my sig. The girl is Furude Rika from Higurashi no naku koro ni. A great anime based on a bunch of sound novels that you should look into. For the series is awesome and win.


----------



## blackness (Oct 14, 2007)

One Piece is rather underrated.

Blue Dragon was overrated. And Elfen Lied is probably the most overrated manga/anime series ever!


----------



## Seany (Oct 14, 2007)

Wellll out of the ones i have read, i'd have to say Bleach


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 14, 2007)

blackness said:


> One Piece is rather underrated.
> 
> Blue Dragon was overrated. And Elfen Lied is probably the most overrated manga/anime series ever!



I don't even think Elfin Lied is all that known to be honest. So I can't see how it's overrated.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2007)

Elfen Lied is hailed as amazing yet its just average, so yeah its overrated. Nothing but fanservice for kids.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Luke solo's JJBA.


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 14, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> They rip-off Marvel and Dark Horse too much.



hey wait a minute, I thought they all ripped of each other in a big love-triangle of scamming(thus creating an endless debate about what the original source actually is)


----------



## Codde (Oct 14, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I don't even think Elfin Lied is all that known to be honest. So I can't see how it's overrated.


Not too long ago (maybe less than a year), on various anime forums I would always encounter "Elfen Lied is the most amazing thing ever",  from what I've seen and read, it was pretty annoying (save for the anime's music.) 

In terms of overrated, I could probably anything by Ken Akamatsu (Love Hina, Negima!, etc...) and Berserk. I don't think Berserk is that bad (among my top 20 manga even though it's sort of been meh lately), but I don't think it's nearly as good as the general praise of it is. 

I would say Bleach, but I don't think it's that overrated anymore (I see a lot of Bleach hating these days.)


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 14, 2007)

Also Konan or something, made by the same people who did the melancholy of haruhi something. It looks pretty but the story line is just so cheesy. The girls look like their 8 and thats always something that bothers me.


----------



## vegitabo (Oct 14, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Elfen Lied is hailed as amazing yet its just average, so yeah its overrated. Nothing but fanservice for kids.



This was the anime and it was pretty good. The manga never really got much foot hold, so it couldn't be said to be overrated.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Tea said:


> hey wait a minute, I thought they all ripped of each other in a big love-triangle of scamming(thus creating an endless debate about what the original source actually is)



Hellboy solo's.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 14, 2007)

ID have to say Bleach


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 15, 2007)

Planet Uchiha said:


> Not too long ago (maybe less than a year), on various anime forums I would always encounter "Elfen Lied is the most amazing thing ever",  from what I've seen and read, it was pretty annoying (save for the anime's music.)
> 
> In terms of overrated, I could probably anything by Ken Akamatsu (Love Hina, Negima!, etc...) and Berserk. I don't think Berserk is that bad (among my top 20 manga even though it's sort of been meh lately), but I don't think it's nearly as good as the general praise of it is.
> 
> I would say Bleach, but I don't think it's that overrated anymore (I see a lot of Bleach hating these days.)



Really? Cause whenever I mention Elfin Lied. Even to anime/manga lovers they have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 15, 2007)

Elfen Lied isn't overrated...and if it's overrated, it's definitely not the manga.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Luke solo's JJBA.



lol no he cant.

Star Wars is over-rated


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 16, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> Elfen Lied isn't overrated...and if it's overrated, it's definitely not the manga.



I love the Elfen Lied manga.


Speaking of that shit, WHEN THE HELL ARE THEY GONNA TRANSLATE THE REST OF THE SERIES???


----------



## Sairou (Oct 16, 2007)

Definitely not D.Gray-Man!! , I'd have to say Yu-Gi-Oh! is the overrated for a manga. Heck, they made a card game based off it, right? =P


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 16, 2007)

Claymore. Its good but nowhere near as amazing as some people say.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2007)

Bleach HM arc(the previous chapters) and Naruto part 2.

Though the current arc in part 2 is very interesting and surpasses Bleach HM bye quite abit if Bleach keeps going the way it is now.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Oct 17, 2007)

*bites the bullet*

Death Note, Naruto, One Piece and Bleach. The series are okay, just not all that great for me. Some are flat out boring. I had started all four, and I dropped all of them after some time.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 18, 2007)

Kouga ♥ said:


> *bites the bullet*
> 
> Death Note, Naruto, One Piece and Bleach. The series are okay, just not all that great for me. Some are flat out boring. I had started all four, and I dropped all of them after some time.



and this coming from someone who enjoys InuYasha?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Gutts said:


> lol no he cant.
> 
> Star Wars is over-rated



Luke can rapestomp Dio Brando, that's for sure.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Oct 18, 2007)

Aethos said:


> and this coming from someone who enjoys InuYasha?



Hey, we all have different opinions. Just because I enjoy the Inuyasha manga doesn't mean I can't think series like Naruto and Death Note are overrated. 

Let alone the fact I never said anything about Inuyasha _not_ being overrated.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

Kouga ♥ said:


> Hey, we all have different opinions. Just because I enjoy the Inuyasha manga doesn't mean I can't think series like Naruto and Death Note are overrated.
> 
> Let alone the fact I never said anything about Inuyasha _not_ being overrated.



Well you didn't exactly mention InuYasha being overrated, and considering you're a fan I just assumed you would think it's not.

I wasn't trying to offend you or anything, but I can't see how a series that rehashes the same plot for over 400 chapters isn't boring.

I can agree with you on Death Note and Bleach...

I would agree with you on Naruto being overrated partly because of the tards... but it still has it's interesting moments even in the craptastic adventures of Sasuke (Part 2 fyi) so it's certainly not boring.

As for One Piece... I just can't agree. Try as I might I just can't believe anyone could think One Piece is boring.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

Pretty much why I stopped reading Inuyasha after the first 150 chapters.


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2007)

Too make a quick synopsis of Inuyasha.

Shitty story
Shitty characters
And an overall shitty presentation.


AWESOME!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Too make a quick synopsis of Inuyasha.
> 
> Shitty story
> Shitty characters
> ...



Heck the only good characters are Miroku and Sango and even then they get turned to shit thanks to everyone else in the story.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 19, 2007)

One Piece i think. 
people really overrate it. 

note: dont start another war pls.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

Naruto, it's a pretty terrible manga based on the fanwanking of it's creator to flat, one dimensional character who gets precedent over the guy the show is named after.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2007)

Dragon Ball Z
One Peice 
I dont like them that much
Dragon Ball Z is ok but it gets way to much hype


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Naruto, it's a pretty terrible manga based on the fanwanking of it's creator to flat, one dimensional character who gets precedent over the guy the show is named after.



^^^Truth


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

^ Don't forget that Naruto has the potential to be such an epic character but Kishimoto makes up new powers for Sasuke, because he's "pretty" to draw.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2007)

^it's frustrating I know, it really sucks.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

Give Naruto a GL ring and then see if Sasuke's Sharingan will help him.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2007)

^Wouldn't Naruto fail with it, since you need Willpower and no fear?


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

Naruto has only shown fear once.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2007)

^But has he the willpower??


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 19, 2007)

Naruto has all sorts of willpower...well he did in part 1.  He got pretty angsty in part 2 but there's still hope once Jiraiya gets offed and he has to fend for himself.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Oct 19, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Well you didn't exactly mention InuYasha being overrated, and considering you're a fan I just assumed you would think it's not.
> 
> I wasn't trying to offend you or anything, but I can't see how a series that rehashes the same plot for over 400 chapters isn't boring.
> 
> ...




I honestly haven't seen more than one or two people in my own travels that have recommend Inuyasha or worship it like a god or something like there are for shows like Naruto and Death Note. In fact, I see much more bashing on the series than I do praise. XD

No worries, I wasn't offended, just stating my opinion. Oh, and unless they are in denial, any regular Inuyasha fan can tell you the author has been beating a dead horse for quite some time. The series was at its highest point over 230 chapters ago, and yet we still get new chapters every week.

Bah, Naruto is way too overrated in the states, for the exact reason you said.

One Piece was the best of the four I mentioned IMO, and I certainly didn't find it boring like I did Death Note, but simply lost interest after a while. Wasn't a bad series at all.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

Kouga ♥ said:


> I honestly haven't seen more than one or two people in my own travels that have recommend Inuyasha or worship it like a god or something like there are for shows like Naruto and Death Note. In fact, I see much more bashing on the series than I do praise. XD
> 
> No worries, I wasn't offended, just stating my opinion. Oh, and unless they are in denial, any regular Inuyasha fan can tell you the author has been beating a dead horse for quite some time. The series was at its highest point over 230 chapters ago, and yet we still get new chapters every week.
> 
> ...



I've seen it a lot. Especially on the interwebs. I mean if there's one thing about the InuYasha  community I've learned some InuYasha fans can be downright scary. Though maybe it's just cause you haven't come across all the shrines and stuff with all the fangirls fighting to make Sesshoumaru or InuYasha their hubby... and let's not even get started on how crazy the yaoi crowd is in regards to InuYasha. I know that gamefaqs was one of the places you could see a lot of the crazy InuYasha fans.

but I can understand what you mean in regards to people worshipping Naruto and Death Note as something it isn't.

Yeah I mean isn't the story supposed to be almost over by now? Yet the damn jewel isn't even together yet mainly because Takahashi won't kill off Kohaku already. Although if they had just killed off Naraku and had a new major villain it would have probably been a little refreshing. That's what I like about Ranma 1/2 they just don't go running around after one person all the damn time.

and as I said I agree. Naruto IS way too overrated. I mean it is a good series and all initially, but part 2 alone is reason enough for me to believe Naruto is overrated. If only Part 2 would have stayed as consistant as part 1 it definitely would have been better.

ah well pick back up One Piece. What's going on currently in the manga is really good so I doubt you'd be disappointed. It's definitely worth it. Where did you stop exactly?


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

KOJI DARTH said:


> Dragon Ball Z
> One Peice
> I dont like them that much
> Dragon Ball Z is ok but it gets way to much hype



I didn't know a series could be overrated based on if you like it or not.In that case neither is really overrated.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd say inuyasha was overrrated, not too much though, after all it has over 500 chapters, but it lags so much, and there's basiclly no plot to speak of nowwadays except naraku and Magatsuh(they dont count though cause they dont die anyway)..between weapon upgrades and random monsters of the week...i honestly say it could have ended 200 chapters ago and would have been better for it. I guess i used to love it for the character development, but that's pretty much done since its nearing its end, now all i need is some inukag at the end and i'm done with this series. There's not really any replay value.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 19, 2007)

naruto, HxH, one piece, dbz


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'd say inuyasha was overrrated, not too much though, after all it has over 500 chapters, but it lags so much, and there's basiclly no plot to speak of nowwadays except naraku and Magatsuh(they dont count though cause they dont die anyway)..between weapon upgrades and random monsters of the week...i honestly say it could have ended 200 chapters ago and would have been better for it. I guess i used to love it for the character development, but that's pretty much done since its nearing its end, now all i need is some inukag at the end and i'm done with this series. There's not really any replay value.



I'd rather see Kagome die to be honest. Either that or I'd at least like to see InuYasha bitchslap her, and put her back in her place.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

Save Kikyo/Kagome. Chase after Naraku into generic overused random village. Find a monster or curse, connect it to Naraku. Find Naraku. Battle Naraku. Naraku runs away again. Repeat.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 19, 2007)

The part were the DB manga that was the DBZ anime.

Adventure disappeared and it become all fighting... Booooring...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2007)

@shiroi kiba - exactly. 

@Aethos - i dont exactly agree with you about "putting her in her place" as i'm not sure what she needs to be put in her place for(the osuwari thing i guess i can see how unfair it is), and in retrospect i guess i would have done something drastic years ago had someone said that about her then, but i guess my attachment to the characters has lessened.

@T4R0K - DBZ is basiclly a shouen series that never had a mistake to learn from, all other shouen series's after DBZ learns from its mistake.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> The part were the DB manga that was the DBZ anime.
> 
> Adventure disappeared and it become all fighting... Booooring...



Try reading the manga instead of watching the anime. DB is one of the most creative mangas in Shonen Jump history. And it should've ended as the author intended in the Cell Saga, not the Buu Saga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Try reading the manga instead of watching the anime. DB is one of the most creative mangas in Shonen Jump history. And it should've ended as the author intended in the Cell Saga, not the Buu Saga.



It was intended to go to the end of the freeza saga, not cell saga, akira stated it in an interview explicitly. But i agree with you in some ways, the anime gave DB a bad reputation for powering up for 10 episodes when it was just to avoid filler, but the manga still has a certain problem with power levels, just went too far IMO.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> It was intended to go to the end of the freeza saga, not cell saga, akira stated it in an interview explicitly. But i agree with you in some ways, the anime gave DB a bad reputation for powering up for 10 episodes when it was just to avoid filler, but the manga still has a certain problem with power levels, just went too far IMO.



The interview was before he proposed the idea of one last arc after the Freeza Saga. So that is mute.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 19, 2007)

...Anything in the Dragon Ball series....And Bleach.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> @shiroi kiba - exactly.
> 
> @Aethos - i dont exactly agree with you about "putting her in her place" as i'm not sure what she needs to be put in her place for*(the osuwari thing i guess i can see how unfair it is)*, and in retrospect i guess i would have done something drastic years ago had someone said that about her then, but i guess my attachment to the characters has lessened.
> 
> @T4R0K - DBZ is basiclly a shouen series that never had a mistake to learn from, all other shouen series's after DBZ learns from its mistake.



Is there anything else I coulld have meant by putting her in her place?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Is there anything else I coulld have meant by putting her in her place?



Maybe some feminist willies maybe? Lol.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> Maybe some feminist willies maybe? Lol.



well after that rosary has been on InuYasha for so long. I'd love to see InuYasha bitchslap Kagome and tell her to get her ass back in the kitchen. After all it's not like Kagome was ever important to the story besides being a damsel in distress anyways.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2007)

Aethos said:


> well after that rosary has been on InuYasha for so long. I'd love to see InuYasha bitchslap Kagome and tell her to get her ass back in the kitchen. After all it's not like Kagome was ever important to the story besides being a damsel in distress anyways.



well..she did just get kidnapped again last week....i guess i can see what your saying kindof...rumiko must have been reading other manga's where heroines are much better, modern ones, cause that new hidden power she's supposed to have kinda came out of nowhere...


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Oct 19, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I've seen it a lot. Especially on the interwebs. I mean if there's one thing about the InuYasha  community I've learned some InuYasha fans can be downright scary. Though maybe it's just cause you haven't come across all the shrines and stuff with all the fangirls fighting to make Sesshoumaru or InuYasha their hubby... and let's not even get started on how crazy the yaoi crowd is in regards to InuYasha. I know that gamefaqs was one of the places you could see a lot of the crazy InuYasha fans.
> 
> but I can understand what you mean in regards to people worshipping Naruto and Death Note as something it isn't.
> 
> ...




Oh god, no, I don't go there. All websites I attend (which is only three for Inuyasha specifically, all of which are connected and ran by the same person, so it's generally the same group of fans) are made up of mature fans who don't lose their head over Sesshoumaru or whatever. Thank goodness, too.

Well, I suppose it's all in my opinion. You see some people who love Naruto and all of its faults, while on the other end of the spectrum you have people who downright hate it. Do I think it's a bad series? Not at all, and in fact Naruto was fantastic pre-timeskip, as you said. Do I think series like Naruto and Death Note get much more attention and praise than others? Yes, I do. In my personal opinion, though, I don't find Naruto enjoyable anymore, and Death Note was simply boring. But some people love them both, so I guess that's the way it'll always be.

Gah, we have been down to one last shard for what seems like an eternity now, with Kohaku still alive and kicking (for now). I do not know if you have been following the story regularly as of late (though by the sounds of it, you have), but, the way the current arc is going, we are speculating that RT is slowly, _very_ slowly, beginning to creep towards the end. Albeit, we have been misleaded many times in the past, so it's more wishful thinking than prediction at this point. Yes, Ranma 1/2 was a very good series, but it also wasn't near as serious as this one is. Ranma had a much more light-hearted, fluff-filled genre, which is just about the exact opposite of Inuyasha.


I agree completely. I actually really enjoyed Naruto pre-timeskip, but it all just fell apart for me from there. It is indeed Part II that led me to believe Naruto was overrated when people blindly claim it to be on par with what Part I was, IMHO.

I have actually been toying with the thought of picking it up again, but have yet to do it. I can't quite remember the specific arc I left off at, but it was about a year ago or so, and I thought the story wasn't going anywhere. I dropped it the same way I dropped Naruto: forgetting to read a chapter one week, then another, then another... and eventually realized I just didn't care that I was falling behind.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

Kouga ♥ said:


> Oh god, no, I don't go there. All websites I attend (which is only three for Inuyasha specifically, all of which are connected and ran by the same person, so it's generally the same group of fans) are made up of mature fans who don't lose their head over Sesshoumaru or whatever. Thank goodness, too.
> 
> Well, I suppose it's all in my opinion. You see some people who love Naruto and all of its faults, while on the other end of the spectrum you have people who downright hate it. Do I think it's a bad series? Not at all, and in fact Naruto was fantastic pre-timeskip, as you said. Do I think series like Naruto and Death Note get much more attention and praise than others? Yes, I do. In my personal opinion, though, I don't find Naruto enjoyable anymore, and Death Note was simply boring. But some people love them both, so I guess that's the way it'll always be.
> 
> ...



Really? Cause outside of you. I would think mature InuYasha fans would be unheard of. If only cause I've never really seen a mature InuYasha fanatic until... well you.

Well I'm not disagreeing with you. I personally found that Naruto's peak was Kakashi Gaiden. Part 2 in it's entirety has been a downward spiral of suck. Pre-timeskip though was excellent and pretty much everything I loved in the series. I am agreeing with you and yes I found Death Note boring as well.

Yeah I've been following the story as of late, and I do hope you're right about her creeping towards the end. Though somehow I doubt it since if she wanted to end it she would have by now. To be honest though I enjoyed Ranma because it was what it's supposed to be a romantic comedy. InuYasha is a romantic comedy trying to be shounen and it just doesn't work.

Actually it was the people who claimed that part 2 was better than part 1 that made me start to believe Naruto was overrated. Other than that I agree with you.

Ah but the story is going somewhere. One Piece is slowly becoming better and better with each and every arc. Yeah it seems like the same formula but it's always been about the adventure aspect and the adventure has always been an epic fun ride. I really hope you will give it another chance. I am sure you would not regret it. Especially after the Water 7/Eines Lobby arc it's just going to get even better.

Though I know how you feel. I've been that way with Bleach for a long time.


----------



## IchigoKitty (Oct 19, 2007)

dunno. maybe the dragonball z series? naruto might even be up there too. any popluar manga. 
oh yeah, one piece.-_- i dont understand why people like that manga so much.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Oct 19, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Really? Cause outside of you. I would think mature InuYasha fans would be unheard of. If only cause I've never really seen a mature InuYasha fanatic until... well you.
> 
> Well I'm not disagreeing with you. I personally found that Naruto's peak was Kakashi Gaiden. Part 2 in it's entirety has been a downward spiral of suck. Pre-timeskip though was excellent and pretty much everything I loved in the series. I am agreeing with you and yes I found Death Note boring as well.
> 
> ...



Thank you, and yes, believe it or not they do in fact exist. They are less noticeable because they don't plaster their websites with giant, neon signs about their Inuyasha hubby or favorite pairing. I prefer the quiet boards with people who know each other well and can still keep light-hearted whilst having a mature discussion on a topic involving the manga.

Kakashi Gaiden was a fine arc/side story and a perfect example of Naruto at its best, but sadly it all went downhill from that promising start. Pre-timeskip Naruto is out of Part II's league and I doubt that will ever change. The longer a series is drawn out, the less interesting it becomes, and Naruto's peak as a series was definitely pre-timeskip. Inuyasha is a perfect example of this, spanning 527 chapters next week and its highest point back in the late 200's-early 300's, arguably.


If RT was wise she would have ended back a long time ago when she gave herself so many opportunities. There have even been occasions in the last 100 chapters where we have had all of the main characters (the Inu-tachi, Sesshoumaru and co., Naraku, and even Kouga prior to being written out) headed on a collision course, and she completely blew off each instance. Why? I have no idea. To put it bluntly, Rumiko is not the best Shounen writer. Now, this series was designed to be significantly different than Ranma 1/2, as she stated in an interview many years back. While it does have comedy at times, Inuyasha is far more dark and serious with much more fights and bloodshed than Ranma 1/2 ever had throughout its length. She manages to handle the mood and atmosphere pretty well because she has had experience, but there are times that the battles just end... _oddly_.

I completely agree, and in fact I still see people who claim such things. All in one's opinion, I suppose. 

Really? Glad to know it's changed since I dropped it so long ago, and that is certainly something I will take into consideration. I really enjoyed the series before it started dying down for me, so I truly hope that it is as good as you say. Who knows? Maybe I'll pick it up again soon if it's really worth the effort which I'm willing to put forth if it is not in vain.

Ugh, Bleach. I dropped that one the quickest and haven't even slightly considered it since.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2007)

Kouga ♥ said:


> Thank you, and yes, believe it or not they do in fact exist. They are less noticeable because they don't plaster their websites with giant, neon signs about their Inuyasha hubby or favorite pairing. I prefer the quiet boards with people who know each other well and can still keep light-hearted whilst having a mature discussion on a topic involving the manga.
> 
> Kakashi Gaiden was a fine arc/side story and a perfect example of Naruto at its best, but sadly it all went downhill from that promising start. Pre-timeskip Naruto is out of Part II's league and I doubt that will ever change. The longer a series is drawn out, the less interesting it becomes, and Naruto's peak as a series was definitely pre-timeskip. Inuyasha is a perfect example of this, spanning 527 chapters next week and its highest point back in the late 200's-early 300's, arguably.
> 
> ...



Well Fanfiction.net is one of the places you see them the most. Also on Gaia too, and well when I went looking up info on the series a couple years back all I got were fansites about "ZOMG FLUFFY-SAMA!" You can bet that pretty much made an impression on me.

True but if Kishimoto was a good storyteller Part 2 might have indeed been better than Part 1. I mean heck look at FMA. That's proof of how good storytelling can keep the reader interested. I mean if you've read the FMA manga that is. Please don't go by the anime... The anime doesn't even follow the manga.

Why? Barriers and power ups of course. That's how InuYasha goes. Naraku has a barrier, InuYasha breaks that barrier, Naraku magically makes a stronger one from out of nowhere. Seriously you'd think Naraku would do something different.

As far as I'm concerned though the reason Ranma is better is because RT is good at romance comedy. Yet she sucks at shounen... Although you pretty much stated the same thing. It seems to me like RT wanted InuYasha to be a romance comedy with shounen elements, and to be honest that's where she went wrong. ISort of like how Ouran is supposed to be a shoujo romance comedy yet comes out more as a shoujo series than a romance comedy series. InuYasha just completely fucked up both because it tries to be too serious cutting off the romance comedy part, and because it wasn't meant to be serious in the first place the shounen concept comes out badly written. If you can understand what I mean. She should have just stuck to romance comedy, or at least tried doing a shounen while trying to not make it a romance comedy.

but yeah you're right it's all in one's opinion.

Well that's why I wanted to know where you stopped at. It's hard for me to gauge on how far you are into the story. Did you at least make it to the grand line yet? In any case the east blue saga is a bit slow because it's more of an introduction saga that introduces the characters and their abilities and dreams. The arlong arc is where it picks up and then from there it just keeps getting better. Believe me. Once you hit the grand line and the Arabasta arc you won't want to stop reading. I hope you will give it a second chance soon. The current arc's are definitely as good as I say they are, and the story is really well written. A lot better than Naruto and Bleach's are at this point I would say and even InuYasha's. Considering that One Piece is near 500 chapters itself that says a lot.

I dropped Bleach at chapter 201... It just got so boring and ridiculous and I haven't looked back especially since Hueco Mundo is a copypasta soul society arc.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 20, 2007)

JJBA!! is overrated....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

I also dropped bleach a few months ago, it just got so repetitive..basiclly two things happend in the whole series..rukia got kidnapped, and then inoue got kidnapped, that's IT. Wtf is that? That's no series, more things have happend in d gray man(alot more..) and its like only a quarter of bleach's size...and inuyasha well i said all i needed to say about that one.


----------



## MdB (Oct 20, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> naruto, HxH, one piece, dbz





IchigoKitty said:


> dunno. maybe the dragonball z series? naruto might even be up there too. any popluar manga.
> oh yeah, one piece.-_- i dont understand why people like that manga so much.



Lets not forget that piece of shit called Bleach while your at it.....


----------



## G@R-chan (Oct 20, 2007)

Naruto, naruto and naruto are the three mangas overrated.

Bleach isn't overrated since a lot of people don't read it anymore. One Piece is just that good and the only shonen I look forward every week. I don't read a lot of mangas, so I don't have much to say.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 20, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> I also dropped bleach a few months ago, it just got so repetitive..basiclly two things happend in the show series..rukia got kidnapped, and then inoue got kidnapped, that's IT. Wtf is that?.



Lol, my thoughts exactly ! But that's still better than with Saint Seiya : "OMG ! ATHENA GOT TEH ABDUCTED !! Let's save her with our bishie looks and the power of friendship !" It's always about Athena there... At least, Bleach has variety. Next main arc ! Save Tatsuki ! Or... SAVE CHAD !?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Lol, my thoughts exactly ! But that's still better than with Saint Seiya : "OMG ! ATHENA GOT TEH ABDUCTED !! Let's save her with our bishie looks and the power of friendship !" It's always about Athena there... At least, Bleach has variety. Next main arc ! Save Tatsuki ! Or... SAVE CHAD !?



Lol reminds me of inuyasha somewhat..its ALWAYS gotta be kag, jeeze i cant believe back in the 90s people didnt see that it was a pretty big to see the main heroine having to be saved all the time..mustave been before kickass ninjas


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I actually hated the first half of D.Gray Man, but I actually really like the series now.



while I didn't hate it, I gotta agree the series took way too long to get to the point at times, I started really liking it around when Tyki was introduced.

anyways on topic I gotta say InuYasha


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2007)

I lol when people think that Inuyasha is some sort of superbly designed or created manga.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm gunna have to go with One Piece as being the most over rated manga. All of the big 3 are over rated, but Naruto and Bleach also have their fair share of haters where as I see OP more generally excepted as a great manga then the other two. At least thats my experience with it.

As for Inuyasha, I don't think it is over rated. There seems to be a lot more Inuyasha hate out there then there is love. Maybe back in the day it was over rated, but I don't think that is so today.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Oct 20, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Well it's not like I didn't give the series a good chance. It's just that the only good characters in InuYasha happens to be Miroku and Sango. The others just tend to bring the story down especially Kagome... seriously I kinda wouldn't mind if she got killed off.
> 
> Unfortunately Part 2 has been more about Kishimoto's Uchiha wanking than anything else. The side characters still do nothing, Naruto himself is incompetent, and the new characters are some of the lamest out there. Oh not to mention that the so-called Akatsuki Leader was a real let down and turned out to be a puppet for another Uchiha.... Heck all of Akatsuki was a let down. They're freakin' S class criminals yet get taken down easily by plot devices. That would be like Saiyan Saga Goku pwning Majin Buu. Hope that's the right comparison to use. Naruto is just a mess and that disappoints me the most because I really thought it was gonna go somewhere at the end of part 1.
> 
> ...




That's good. Many people on this board hate Inuyasha with a passion, but the majority of them dislike it because of the name, which was so different from the manga. I'm mean, sure, it's far from perfect, but it's not terrible either. Especially near the middle of the series around the Band of Seven arc, which was probably the highest point of the series, IMO. Heh, Kagome happens to be one of my favorite characters, though she is easily hated for those who know her only by the anime counterpart. I enjoy Miroku and Sango, just not as much as some of the other characters, although Miroku is one of my favorites. He's just awesome.

I very much disliked it when I discovered the Akatsuki Leader wasn't somebody who was already known; that would've made for one heck of a plot twist. I like Sasuke and all, but seriously, the series is called _Naruto_. He and all of the other cast has been pushed aside meaninglessly the entire length of Part II. And yes, as I said, Part II had so much potential... but we were all let down.

Jebus, like Magatsuhi, who I very much dislike. Seriously, he's one pussy of a villain and the reason we never get anywhere is because he is always sending out his minions to do the dirty work. At least he was man enough to show his true self in front of the Inu-tachi this arc. Well, I try not to draw parallels myself between the whole time-traveling thing, because I always end up with no productive answers and a headache. Guess it already happened... and now it's happening again. Or something like that.

I don't know about the whole Kik/Inu/Kag thing being comedy. Okay, it did result in some comedic moments between Inuyasha and Kagome, but most of the time it was an instance source of drama and angst. Now, the Kouga/Kag/Inu triangle was full of comedy because of the jealous interactions between Inuyasha and Kouga (like you said, similar to Ryoga and Ranma), while Kagome would always play the innocent bystander who happened to be caught between both of the boys. 

Well, I honestly doesn't take much to convince me. Being a big fan at one time helps as well, but I think I might give in and try to start reading One Piece again. I'll have to start from the beginning again, but that won't be a huge problem. From what you've said, the story really has picked up the pace quite a bit since I've stopped reading, and sounds far more interesting.

Bah, the series was so darn repetitive. And you'd think I'd be used to it, being a long-time Inuyasha fan. At least Inuyasha can be repetitive and still keep me interested, but I've also come to the point where I just want to see what the heck happens at the end of the series as a result of so much foreshadowing. Just so long as she doesn't pull a Ranma 1/2 ending, which would be entirely inappropriate.

Thanks for the link also, Lord Kamina.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 20, 2007)

Im gonna try and climb these walls of text, wish me luck


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 20, 2007)

Kouga ♥ said:


> That's good. Many people on this board hate Inuyasha with a passion, but the majority of them dislike it because of the name, which was so different from the manga. I'm mean, sure, it's far from perfect, but it's not terrible either. Especially near the middle of the series around the Band of Seven arc, which was probably the highest point of the series, IMO. Heh, Kagome happens to be one of my favorite characters, though she is easily hated for those who know her only by the anime counterpart. I enjoy Miroku and Sango, just not as much as some of the other characters, although Miroku is one of my favorites. He's just awesome.
> 
> I very much disliked it when I discovered the Akatsuki Leader wasn't somebody who was already known; that would've made for one heck of a plot twist. I like Sasuke and all, but seriously, the series is called _Naruto_. He and all of the other cast has been pushed aside meaninglessly the entire length of Part II. And yes, as I said, Part II had so much potential... but we were all let down.
> 
> ...



eh. To me InuYasha is something I'll only watch if there's nothing better on. That's pretty much how I see the series. Though I actually don't hate it to be honest. I was never really into it so I can't exactly hate something I was never into. The band of seven arc though was just stalling though. I mean it's not like the band of seven were there for any other reason than to revive Naraku again for the billionth time. If the band of seven had been seperate from Naraku it would have been far more interesting. Having every single enemy be Naraku's incarnations is getting a little old... 

To be honest I liked part 2 up until where Shippuden is. Mainly what people call the penis arc. Mainly because Kishimoto would draw empty panels for most of the chapters and people still said it was quality. Honestly the way I felt about part 2 starting with Sai's first appearance and beyond was the feeling of eating a sandwich except it's only made of bread and has nothing in it. From the end of Part 1 alone I could see Part 2 going in many interesting directions especially in regards to the other bijuu and jinchuuriki yet even they were thrown to the curb to make room for more Sasuke and other Uchiha's.

I don't know but the time travelling issue just seems to go against everything I've learned about time travel from Back to the Future. 

Meh honestly though at least they're getting somewhere with killing off Kikyo and Kagura. Kouga is finally gone and Sesshoumaru is still doing absolutely nothing besides posing to make fangirls cream themselves. Heck personally I think if Kagome and Shippou weren't around the Inu-tachi would have taken out Naraku long ago.

The only problem is that it was annoying drama and angst. Not to mention annoying comedy. What with Kagome having temper tantrums and running back to the present because of it claiming she's never coming back until InuYasha goes and apologizes like a pussy. Even for things he didn't even do. Considering that Kagome herself is playing with Houji, Kouga, and InuYasha's hearts. I feel she has no right telling InuYasha what he can and can't do. Tch Kagome is such a slut it seems... but yeah the Kouga and InuYasha rivalry was one of the few good things in the series. To be honest I found Kikyo more likable than Kagome though.

Oh One Piece's story is really interesting. It's just that it starts out slow. Nothing wrong with that though. I mean build up can be a good thing and at least you have something to look forward too then. Well I'm glad I've at least convinced you to give it another chance. I hope you'll enjoy it.

Well does RT ever finish any of her series properly? Then again I liked the Ranma ending so I can't really complain. As for Bleach I would think it'd make a better fighting game series than an anime/manga. I mean it's just plain written that way, and it probably wouldn't feel so drawn out and boring then. I mean is there really even a story to Bleach post soul society? Maybe it's just because I don't see Aizen as a threat.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2007)

I find it ironic that all the people who bash on DB tend to be huge Naruto and Bleach or Inuyasha fans who also underate OP.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 20, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I find it ironic that all the people who bash on DB tend to be huge Naruto and Bleach or Inuyasha fans who also underate OP.


Lol haven't you heard? DB & OP sucks, everyone thinks so


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2007)

DB's still cool! I watched the whole frieza saga just yesterday >< of course i had to put it on mute because the english voices are abit worse then i remember


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm just trying to ignore the OP hate. I still don't see how someone who likes Naruto or Bleach can even claim One Piece is overrated. Especially when those people only hate it for the art style or because they read one chapter or watched episode and then dropped it.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 20, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I'm just trying to ignore the OP hate. I still don't see how someone who likes Naruto or Bleach can even claim One Piece is overrated. Especially when those people only hate it for the art style or because they read one chapter or watched episode and then dropped it.


It *is* overrated, and what does liking Naruto and Bleach even have to do with it?
Also, you don't have to hate it to think it's overrated.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 20, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> It *is* overrated, and what does liking Naruto and Bleach even have to do with it?
> Also, you don't have to hate it to think it's overrated.



Because this is a Naruto forum and most people on here like Naruto and to a lesser extent Bleach. I would think that would be insanely obvious. Besides most of the people who trash One Piece think Naruto, Bleach, and InuYasha are better for whatever reasons.

Not to mention those same people are the one's who only read one chapter or something and then say it's overrated because of the art or some shit. Oh and by the way you don't need to hate Naruto and Bleach to think they're overrated too.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 20, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Besides most of the people who trash One Piece think Naruto, Bleach, and InuYasha are better for whatever reasons.


Well, most people who trash Naruto & Bleach think OP is better for whatever reasons. Same pattern.



> Not to mention those same people are the one's who only read one chapter or something and then say it's overrated because of the art or some shit.


Im sure there's people who do the same thing with Naruto & Bleach.



> Oh and by the way you don't need to hate Naruto and Bleach to think they're overrated too.


I know.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 20, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Well, most people who trash Naruto & Bleach think OP is better for whatever reasons. Same pattern.
> 
> 
> Im sure there's people who do the same thing with Naruto & Bleach.
> ...



Why is it you start up this argument with me any time I criticize Naruto? Seriously I'm just "expressing my opinion" the way the Naruto and Bleach fans do when they trash One Piece and say it's overrated.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 20, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Why is it you start up this argument with me any time I criticize Naruto? Seriously I'm just "expressing my opinion" the way the Naruto and Bleach fans do when they trash One Piece and say it's overrated.


You're on people faster than flies hits shit whenever someone talk bad bout TTGL so i really don't know why you have anything against me when im defending Naruto.

You're welcome to share your opinions on things, but if i don't agree with it then im gonna comment on it, what's the big deal?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 20, 2007)

Aethos said:


> when they trash One Piece and say it's overrated.



Why do you equate saying One Piece is over rated to trashing it? I think One Piece is a good, enjoyable manga but I still think its highly over rated. Thats not trashing it, thats just saying I think its hyped up way to much.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 20, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Why do you equate saying One Piece is over rated to trashing it? I think One Piece is a good, enjoyable manga but I still think its highly over rated. Thats not trashing it, thats just saying I think its hyped up way to much.



Why is it when I criticize Naruto for being overrated and such I get called a Naruto hater? Same reasons I'm sure. In any case....

Who said I was doing that? Not everyone who criticizes One Piece is like you. I was only referring to the people who never gave it a fair chance and claim it to be overrated whom seem to be the majorrity of the people who do criticize One Piece on this forum. However, not once have I stated that everyone who criticizes One Piece hates it.



KLoWn said:


> You're on people faster than flies hits shit whenever someone talk bad bout TTGL so i really don't know why you have anything against me when im defending Naruto.
> 
> You're welcome to share your opinions on things, but if i don't agree with it then im gonna comment on it, what's the big deal?



You could say that about many people not just me, and even then I don't defend TTGL nor One Piece as much as you and scorpio are making it out to be.

I never said that you weren't allowed to share your opinion, but it always seems like you're always trying to pick a fight with me just for saying something negative about Naruto and I don't see why.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 20, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Why is it when I criticize Naruto for being overrated and such I get called a Naruto hater? Same reasons I'm sure.
> 
> Who said I was doing that? Not everyone who criticizes One Piece is like you. I was only referring to the people who never gave it a fair chance and claim it to be overrated whom seem to be the majorrity of the people who do criticize One Piece on this forum. However, not once have I stated that everyone who criticizes One Piece hates it.



The thing is, you just said out of no where that you were trying to ignore all the One Piece hate, but there really hasn't been any One Piece thread in this thread. The closest thing to One Piece hate really is some people saying that its over rated. Given that, it seems to be saying that you think saying One Piece is over rated is equal to hating it. Exactly what "OP hate" were you referring to in your post then?


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Oct 20, 2007)

Aethos said:


> eh. To me InuYasha is something I'll only watch if there's nothing better on. That's pretty much how I see the series. Though I actually don't hate it to be honest. I was never really into it so I can't exactly hate something I was never into. The band of seven arc though was just stalling though. I mean it's not like the band of seven were there for any other reason than to revive Naraku again for the billionth time. If the band of seven had been seperate from Naraku it would have been far more interesting. Having every single enemy be Naraku's incarnations is getting a little old...
> 
> To be honest I liked part 2 up until where Shippuden is. Mainly what people call the penis arc. Mainly because Kishimoto would draw empty panels for most of the chapters and people still said it was quality. Honestly the way I felt about part 2 starting with Sai's first appearance and beyond was the feeling of eating a sandwich except it's only made of bread and has nothing in it. From the end of Part 1 alone I could see Part 2 going in many interesting directions especially in regards to the other bijuu and jinchuuriki yet even they were thrown to the curb to make room for more Sasuke and other Uchiha's.
> 
> ...




Which is totally fine. Some people just don't get into series (such as myself and Bleach. I followed it for a little bit, but it never hooked me), but it's good that you aren't ignorant. I agree that it gets a bit annoying when every villain is connected to Naraku in some way or another and he ultimately plays ring leader, but it's that way in a lot of series. Look at Naruto: I honestly had not seen many villains that wasn't somehow involved with either Orochimaru or the Akatsuki.

I assume you mean Sai's grand entrance, as I haven't watched Shippuuden since episode 9 or 10. Honestly I have yet to see much purpose for Sai (unless I have missed something that happened recently), other than to act as a filler replacement for Sasuke, who had become the manga's one and only focus. Uchiha this, Uchiha that... I won't deny that I enjoy Sasuke's character, but you know something's gone wrong when he is getting more attention than the manga's namesake.

Aha, adding that into the equation will just make things worse! I try not to think too hard on the subject lest I get a headache.

Since when does Shippou do _anything_ except sit atop somebody's shoulder and point out the obvious and/or make a snide remark? Probably the first 10 chapters when he was introduced, and since then hasn't been much more than background decoration. I agree that it was some enormous progression to have Kikyou and Kagura killed off and Kouga written out of the story, but if she wishes to resume this progression she'll do away with Kohaku and quit putting it off like she's been doing. However, I expect to see Sesshoumaru around for quite some time; RT is too attached to him to get rid of him.

The constant angst and arguments did get old after a while. Although I personally feel her situation with Houjou and Kouga is significantly different from Inuyasha's relationship with Kikyou. Kagome holds absolutely no romantic feelings for Kouga or Houjou (let alone the fact he has not been seen in the manga for ages), and only retreated to Kouga for comfort the chapter Kikyou died. Inuyasha on the other hand did in fact hold deep romantic feelings for Kikyou, while at the same time holding the same feelings for Kagome. The jealous rivalry was always amusing to read as you said. I personally found Kikyou... I don't know, unpleasant, especially prior to the Mt. Hakurei arc. The chapter of her death, however, I suddenly really liked her. She seemed so different than she had been the entire series, but in the long run, I prefer Kagome. Regardless, I respect both parties.

Knowing that the story picks up the pace eventually will be enough to motivate me, I believe. I'm pretty eager now, I must admit, because I really had no idea the story had picked up like it did. It would be nice to follow that series again, because it was actually really good at one time, and by the sounds of it, is now. 

The ending of Ranma was very appropriate... for Ranma. I sincerely hope she does not choose to end Inuyasha by pulling "running off into the sunset with a promise of a better tomorrow." We deserve much more closure than that for this series. 

That's how I feel about the series, and you're very right about it being much more suited for a game as opposed to a manga series. Then again, I never liked Bleach much to begin with, and I never thought much of Aizen either.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 20, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> The thing is, you just said out of no where that you were trying to ignore all the One Piece hate, but there really hasn't been any One Piece thread in this thread. The closest thing to One Piece hate really is some people saying that its over rated. Given that, it seems to be saying that you think saying One Piece is over rated is equal to hating it. Exactly what "OP hate" were you referring to in your post then?



I meant trying to ignore it on all parts of the forum not just this thread. Big difference.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 21, 2007)

omfg

elfien lied is soooooooooooo overated

it pisses me off


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

Kouga ♥ said:


> Which is totally fine. Some people just don't get into series (such as myself and Bleach. I followed it for a little bit, but it never hooked me), but it's good that you aren't ignorant. I agree that it gets a bit annoying when every villain is connected to Naraku in some way or another and he ultimately plays ring leader, but it's that way in a lot of series. Look at Naruto: I honestly had not seen many villains that wasn't somehow involved with either Orochimaru or the Akatsuki.
> 
> I assume you mean Sai's grand entrance, as I haven't watched Shippuuden since episode 9 or 10. Honestly I have yet to see much purpose for Sai (unless I have missed something that happened recently), other than to act as a filler replacement for Sasuke, who had become the manga's one and only focus. Uchiha this, Uchiha that... I won't deny that I enjoy Sasuke's character, but you know something's gone wrong when he is getting more attention than the manga's namesake.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's true, and well at least Naraku is a little less groan inducing than Aizen. I mean what was the point of Aizen turning evil again? I don't think there was really any reason. He just seemed to turn evil for the heck of it.

Yeah I'm talking about Sai's grand entrance. That was the arc where it just started going downhill. Though I kinda found Sai funny at first. I agree though that the Naruto manga is turning into a more sasuke centric series, but that's nothing new. It's always been that way if anything. Heck even in Part 1 it was all about Sasuke. Naruto just played sidekick.

Indeed... Oh well I guess I shouldn't judge InuYasha's time travelling mechanics since you can't really judge manga physics either.

I would like to see her off Kohaku too to be honest. Though knowing RT she may just find a way to keep Kohaku alive even without the jewel shard. Who knows? ::shrugs::

You're right though that she won't do anything to sesshoumaru, but then again it's not like Sesshoumaru does anything but wander across the countryside with Jaken anyways. Heck Sesshoumaru hardly even get's a major fight. If anything Sesshoumaru will just show up near the end of the series and just acknowledge InuYasha's existance and accept him before fading back into the background.

Meh Kagome acts like she she has interest for Hojou and then she always flirts with Kouga just to make InuYasha jealous. InuYasha's feelings were different in that InuYasha never really let go of Kikyou and yet everyone expects him to do so. Even Miroku and Sango side with Kagome more than InuYasha on that subject and it's pretty sickening.

I always liked Kikyou though because despite everything she went through she still did care for InuYashha even during the time she was trying to kill him. I don't think Kikyou ever really lost her feelings for him at all, and that made her very likable to me. As for the rivalry between InuYasha and Kouga I kinda wish it wasn't always over Kagome. Heck it's not like Ranma and Ryoga's was always over Akane.

Oh it is. I mean anyone will tell you to at least get up to the Arlong arc before dropping it since the arlong arc is where it starts to pick up. I'm glad to see you are in anticipation now. I'm sure that it'll be a great ride for you once you pick it back up again. I know One Piece isn't everyone's thing but if you enjoy the series even where you left off on it then I am very sure you'll love it even more once you get to the point where the series really picks up and becomes an epic adventure series.

lol that sounds like the end to the InuYasha anime. However, I doubt that the manga will end that way. After all with a shounen there kinda needs to be resolution to the plot. Ending something like Ranma 1/2 just seems easier because the only thing needed to tie up was the love triangles.

Yeah as I said me neither. I mean let's face it. Bleach is basically if they took Tekken and turned it into a long running shounen manga. It just wouldn't work. Bleach is the same way. Bleach is more suited to a fighting game and it would actually work much better that way since it wouldn't matter if the plot was copypasta post soul society.

By the way considering how long this convo is getting. If you wish to carry it over into PM then you can respond to me there if you wish. If not we can just continue on in the thread.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 21, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I never said that you weren't allowed to share your opinion, but it always seems like you're always trying to pick a fight with me just for saying something negative about Naruto and I don't see why.


Not picking any fights here, but you can't ask me not to commment on what you say if i disagree with it.

Also, the OP hate on this site is from what i've seen at an all time low, i rarely hear someone say it sucks or anything like that, as oppose to Naruto which everyone and their grandma seems to hate.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Not picking any fights here, but you can't ask me not to commment on what you say if i disagree with it.
> 
> Also, the OP hate on this site is from what i've seen at an all time low, i rarely hear someone say it sucks or anything like that, as oppose to Naruto which everyone and their grandma seems to hate.



Bleach is overrated because it focuses more on fights than character development and makes copypasta arcs.

I feel Naruto is overrated because it's turned into a steaming pile of shit post time jump yet everyone continues to fawn over the series and think it's a brillant piece of writing.

I feel One Piece is underrated because the overall plot, characters, setting, and action are leagues above most shounen yet Naruto and Bleach fans will go around saying that they hate it purely because the art is different or because they think it's childish or because they hate that the main character is made of rubber and think that the series is unrealistic when they fawn over a series about a kid with a fucking demon inside him and call that realistic.

Heck let's face it all three of the shounen trirnity get a lot of hate but One Piece hate is so shallow and undeserved it's ridiculous. However, I do recognize and know that there are people and fellow One Piece fans who think it's overrated for legitament reasons, but truth be told I honestly rarely see someone criticizing One Piece for an actual good reason that actually had to do with the series itself.

Honestly. I know it sounds like I'm being ignorant here, but I'm not trying to be. Just like you get all defensive about Naruto. I just get defensive about One Piece for the same reasons.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

^ While Bleach is terribly over-rated it had its moments with the Hollow Arc (pre-Soul Society) parts of the SS Arc and the Arrancar Arc were nice.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> ^ While Bleach is terribly over-rated it had its moments with the Hollow Arc (pre-Soul Society) parts of the SS Arc and the Arrancar Arc were nice.



I'll agree with you on that. If they had ended Bleach at the end of soul society without Aizen becoming a villain or anything I think it would have ended well. We really didn't need Aizen being a villain or anything like that.

Heck the Isshin being a shinigami thing came completely out of nowhere. There was no real proof he was until it just happened.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 21, 2007)

I haven't read all that much in terms of manga (Although the list of manga/anime I wish I had time to read/watch rivals the amount that Kira Yamato actually _has_ read/watched )

Despite that, I can't say that I've read a manga and just plain disliked it (Can't say the same for certain anime, however.) Out of the manga I have read, One Piece definitely tops the list at most overrated. I got into it expecting something amazing, and came out with nothing exceptional. Granted, I'm still reading it, so I don't dislike it - but out of the manga I read each week, I normally try to read One Piece first so I can get more excited over the other manga I read.

Other than that, I would say Berserk and D. Grayman were really talked up to the point I had to try them, and I couldn't see whatever it was that had everyone so ecstatic. I'm not still reading those two, but I do intend on picking them back up when I finally straighten things out.


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2007)

What's up with all the Naruto hating when Bleach is still around?



Aethos said:


> I'll agree with you on that. If they had ended Bleach at the end of soul society without Aizen becoming a villain or anything I think it would have ended well. We really didn't need Aizen being a villain or anything like that.
> 
> Heck the Isshin being a shinigami thing came completely out of nowhere. There was no real proof he was until it just happened.



Aizen after he became the main antoganist is Pein's and Itachi's equilivant. He's shit when it comes to being an interesting villain.

Ishin has an awesome personality, thus he feels out of place in Bleach.


----------



## Twilight Ninja14 (Oct 21, 2007)

Woah O.O. Lots of words...

But anyways, I'm not a huge anime or manga junkie, seriously I've only read four or five series, two of which I stopped keeping up with.

Naruto, I'm a huge fan of, and I'm not even going to convince you people to like it. Who fucking cares?! You probably hate or dislike it for your own reasons, just like I like it for my own.

Naruto is overrated, REALLY overrated, but that hasn't stopped me from loving it. And while in the manga it was Sasuke for too long, recently it started getting kickass with Jiriya versus the Akatsuki Leader. I just hope Jiriaya doesn't get his ass handed to him

As for Bleach, I stopped half way during the Arrancar arc. It just wasn't good for me, but I don't hate all Bleach fans because I understand why they may still like it.

D.Gray Man, while I've only just started it, is a great series, almost up there with Naruto. Heck, after Naruto ends, it may even beat it.

Rurouni Kenshin is another really good series, even though I haven't finished it yet. As you probably can tell, I'm a little slow when it comes to acquiring manga . I at least finished the Kyoto Arc, which was so freakin' AWESOME!

DB?! It was genius until the end of the Cell Saga. Major dissappointment afterwords. Gohan is a fucking weakling, Goku died, stop bringing him back, it's not making him look like he died for a reason anymore.

I personally don't care how many haters there are for any of the series I like, or how people say it's overrated. I like it because I like it, deal with it.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> What's up with all the Naruto hating when Bleach is still around?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. When the Aizen betrayel thing happened. I pretty much didn't give a crap about it.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Oct 21, 2007)

overrated? where should i start? one piece, black cat, inuyasha, mai zhimes and all it sincarnations, yuyu, DS and marvel in its entirely (good point), a shitload of mangas more than this.

underrated ones? blade of the immortal (my #1), vagabond, berserk, akira (though this one is rated good in the manga world). some good shonens? naruto the manga at least, anime is one big pile of shit nowadays.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

Naruto is pretty terrible since part 2 because of the massive wanking to the Sharingan, reduction of importance to Naruto and some pretty retarded fights ie Deidara vs Sasuke.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Oct 21, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Naruto is pretty terrible since part 2 because of the massive wanking to the Sharingan, reduction of importance to Naruto and some pretty retarded fights ie Deidara vs Sasuke.



are you serious? the dei sasuke fight was better than most of the fights in naruto. the itachi and sasuke fight is gonna own, me thinks. jman and pain fight could be one of epic proportions, though i don't see jman lasting too much longer. if you think this is terrible, then im afraid 99.9% of all shonens is even worse. look at all the other crap being released and that has been released. jojo, yuyu, bleach, inuyasha, black cat, mai h or z, name some more if you'd like. tell me if you can find any shonen better than naruto. you'll need to look at adult mangas or at least no shonen to find something better than naruto at the moment.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

No it pretty much sucks when the author can't think of a creative way for Sasuke to beat Deidara other then inventing a new power to "see" chakra as some Deus Ex Machina manner to have a chance of winning.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 21, 2007)

*facepalm* if you don't like naruto never change your name to white fang again... ever. there might be a little "return" of the white fang within naruto soon, a huge power up battle will ensue soon. I believe the most overated manga's would be One Piece and berserk ( to a certain extent for berserk). I think gutts is a tad overrated . One piece artwork is a bit less than what people claim it to be. berserk is just overrated in many ways.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2007)

D: d gray man is UNDERRATED, i'm honestly suprised how many people either dont know what it is or arent even intrested in trying it D: it makes me sadfase


----------



## MUSOLINI (Oct 21, 2007)

um, the sharingan has always been able to see chakra. this isn't anything new? also are you like this cause dei lost? he didn't stand a chance since the fight started. if sasuke didn't wish to question him would have killed him before the c4 and kamikaze attack. 

you do realize sasuke now has turned into a bad ass that can only be defeated by only 3 or so people in the entire manga, namely itachi, madara and possibly pain. possibly that is.


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> are you serious? the dei sasuke fight was better than most of the fights in naruto. the itachi and sasuke fight is gonna own, me thinks. jman and pain fight could be one of epic proportions, though i don't see jman lasting too much longer. if you think this is terrible, then im afraid 99.9% of all shonens is even worse. look at all the other crap being released and that has been released. jojo, yuyu, bleach, inuyasha, black cat, mai h or z, name some more if you'd like. tell me if you can find any shonen better than naruto. you'll need to look at adult mangas or at least no shonen to find something better than naruto at the moment.




Sasuke vs Deidara sucked balls thanks to Kishi retconning the Sharingan in everyway possible, otherwise Sasuke wouldn't survive his encounter with Deidara. That is nothing but shitty writing. And your reasoning is laughable at best..... Did you even read Jojo? Or is manliness to much for you, so instead you like horrible shounen cliches?


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 21, 2007)

Lol @ JJBA being crap and worse than Naruto.



> tell me if you can find any shonen better than naruto.



HunterxHunter, One Piece, JJBA, etc etc....


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 21, 2007)

Naruto is not as Overrated, as some think.

HxH is Overrated, Berserk is Overrated, JJBA......I like Shadow Dio the Mugen Char.

Bastrad!! is very Overrated.

Blue dragon is overrated.

& The One Trick fanboys over rate One Piece.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 21, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> you do realize sasuke now has turned into a bad ass that can only be defeated by only 3 or so people in the entire manga, namely itachi, madara and possibly pain. possibly that is.




You're fucking insane if you think Pein, leader of Akatsuki and wielder of the Rinnegan, only has a _possible_ chance of beating Sasuke.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> No it pretty much sucks when the author can't think of a creative way for Sasuke to beat Deidara other then inventing a new power to "see" chakra as some Deus Ex Machina manner to have a chance of winning.



Not to mention how Sasuke was magically able to escape a 10KM blast at point blank range.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, Sasuke and his Kekke Genkai pretty muched have halted the quality of Naruto. Anyway, OP has Smoker, so it always wins.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

Not to mention I don't see how Itachi vs Sasuke is going to own. It's going to be one huge sharingan wank fest that I'm frankly not looking forward too.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

Itachi: I can see the future timelines with my eyes.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Oct 21, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> tell me if you can find any shonen better than naruto. you'll need to look at adult mangas or at least no shonen to find something better than naruto at the moment.



 BECK. 

 As for overrated, Bleach, Dragonball Z and Naruto all are. 

 For shoujo, Fruits Basket is really overrated. I don't hate the series, but there's better shoujo.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Itachi: I can see the future timelines with my eyes.



Sasuke: Yeah?! Well I can warp reality with my eyes!

Honestly it's like they'll be trying to one up each other every couple pages.


----------



## Yak (Oct 21, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> Naruto is not as Overrated, as some think.
> 
> HxH is Overrated, Berserk is Overrated, JJBA......I like Shadow Dio the Mugen Char.
> 
> ...



Says the guy who never read the manga...


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 21, 2007)

Yak said:


> Says the guy who never read the manga...



I do read the manga & its overrated.
CG is nice but I don't like it that much. Also Too much fanservice shoved into my eye's shockets. 

One Piece > Bastrad.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

Does Dark Schnider do more these days than just flying around and sleeping with any girl he see's? If heh's still doing that still then man the series must get boring...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2007)

One series that isnt overrated is GL, i'd say clannad was..along with most other harem shows having to do with kyoani and NOT having to do with killing.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Oct 21, 2007)

...One Piece...


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

-{BioShock}- said:


> ...One Piece...



Any reason?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2007)

One piece is like dbz with all the badparts taken out, just straight out action and comedy, what's not to like? just cause it doesnt have a harem of fangirls doesnt mean it aint good.


----------



## Prowler (Oct 21, 2007)

One Piece!!!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2007)

I still follow the manga, but I have to say Naruto.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Oct 21, 2007)

What?....I have to explain? Well as much as I'd love to say why I don't like it, literally the only neg reps I have is from explaining my reason for not liking One Piece. So to keep from getting neg repped by OP fans I'll just say it isn't my cup of tea. It just seems to have nothing creative about it, pirates looking for treasure who have super powers. Doesn't scream "creativity."


----------



## Yak (Oct 21, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> I do read the manga & its overrated.
> CG is nice but I don't like it that much. Also Too much fanservice shoved into my eye's shockets.
> 
> One Piece > Bastrad.




Looking at untranslated pages =/= reading.

I bet you must read the manga a lot though. So much that you can't even spell its name right.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 21, 2007)

Yak said:


> Looking at untranslated pages =/= reading.
> 
> I bet you must read the manga a lot though. So much that you can't even spell its name right.



Naw, I get the RAWS translated, had to do it for all the power wanking in the ODB, & can't sit around waitng for you guys.......or slugs.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2007)

-{BioShock}- said:


> What?....I have to explain? Well as much as I'd love to say why I don't like it, literally the only neg reps I have is from explaining my reason for not liking One Piece. So to keep from getting neg repped by OP fans I'll just say it isn't my cup of tea. It just seems to have nothing creative about it, pirates looking for treasure who have super powers. Doesn't scream "creativity."



and what would you consider creativity? Because it sure does scream creativity to me.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Any reason?



One Piece is good, It really isn't an overrated manga (members here at NF tend to make it more than it is), it is right where it is suppose to be, among the elite with Naruto's and Bleach's of the World...etc...

I don't know why so many people put Naruto in this thread. The main one's who do that LOVE TO HATE NARUTO!! Naruto is one of the most popular manga's in the world (If not the most popular). Naruto appeals to ALL ages, as does One Piece...that makes both so popular in the world. Whoever put's Naruto in this thread did it out of hate, if anything Naruto is UNDERRATED around here at NF.



			
				Lord Kamina said:
			
		

> Sasuke vs Deidara sucked balls thanks to Kishi retconning the Sharingan in everyway possible, otherwise Sasuke wouldn't survive his encounter with Deidara. That is nothing but shitty writing. And your reasoning is laughable at best..... Did you even read Jojo? Or is manliness to much for you, so instead you like horrible shounen cliches?



I sense a little Naruto hate? You seem to be mad because Deidara's explosion was 10 kilometers and Saskue was able to survive it? You want to talk about crappy writing? mostly Every Manga/Anime has it, How about a Half-dead Luffy with a hole in his stomach and poison running through his blood PUNCHING THROUGH CROCODILES SAND BLADE attack (remember blades are Luffy's weakness)? That is crappy writing.

Also I laugh at ANYONE for claiming Dragonball is overrated, LOL with out it you wouldn't have Naruto, One Piece etc!


----------



## Chi (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't bother to argue with OP tards. I stated my reasons, why I dislike some of it's parts (I still like the show) and just got flamed by a bunch of tards.

Anyway.. Can't call any manga overrated, but there are a lot of underrated ones IMO.
Though, mostly seinen manga. This is where "creative" and "plot" actually means a lot..


----------



## MdB (Oct 22, 2007)

> This message is hidden because Phenomenol is on your ignore list.





-{BioShock}- said:


> What?....I have to explain? Well as much as I'd love to say why I don't like it, literally the only neg reps I have is from explaining my reason for not liking One Piece. So to keep from getting neg repped by OP fans I'll just say it isn't my cup of tea. It just seems to have nothing creative about it, pirates looking for treasure who have super powers. Doesn't scream "creativity."





Chi said:


> Don't bother to argue with OP tards. I stated my reasons, why I dislike some of it's parts (I still like the show) and just got flamed by a bunch of tards.
> 
> Anyway.. Can't call any manga overrated, but there are a lot of underrated ones IMO.
> Though, mostly seinen manga. This is where "creative" and "plot" actually means a lot..



Stupid reasoning, I got plenty of neg reps from Narutards screaming how Part 2 of the series didn't lose it's quality and why it is still the best Shonen out there. Or better, I got plenty of neg reps from Narutards for dissing there hero Sasuke. Some even go as far to threaten me on the fucking interweb with pm's (how pathetic can you get).



Aethos said:


> Not to mention I don't see how Itachi vs Sasuke is going to own. It's going to be one huge sharingan wank fest that I'm frankly not looking forward too.



The clash of no personalities


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 22, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Stupid reasoning, I got plenty of neg reps from Narutards screaming how Part 2 of the series didn't lose it's quality and why it is still the best Shonen out there. Or better, I got plenty of neg reps from Narutards for dissing there hero Sasuke.



Naruto part 2 with the exception of the current arc HAS lost its quality imo.

We actually agree on something for once


----------



## MdB (Oct 22, 2007)

Kweck said:


> Naruto part 2 with the exception of the current arc HAS lost its quality imo.
> 
> We actually agree on something for once



This arc started with Sasuke, still didn't end after Sasuke vs Deidara and is still going on with team 7's main purpose ''finding Sasuke''. If that wasn't bad enough we still need to deal with one pathetic antagonist called Pein. If it wasn't for Jiraiya, I still wouldn't know how bad this actual arc could be. Though, it's still better than Bleach.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Stupid reasoning, I got plenty of neg reps from Narutards screaming how Part 2 of the series didn't lose it's quality and why it is still the best Shonen out there. Or better, I got plenty of neg reps from Narutards for dissing there hero Sasuke. Some even go as far to threaten me on the fucking interweb with pm's (how pathetic can you get).



Don't forget if you insult shikamaru... Anyways...

I've gotten the same thing. Heck even if I just said "Naruto sucks, One Piece is better." NaruTards would jump down my throat demanding a list of reasons of how I could even think that way, and now that I actually give those reasons I get called a One PieceTard. Whereas a Naruto fan isn't a NaruTard if they're hatin' on other series. Oh no it's just them expressing their opinion.

I'm sorry then. I just don't understand why I would be a tard for just doing the same thing as them. Expressing my opinion that the Naruto series has gone downhill ever since Part 2 started because the story just plain sucks now in comparison to when it was still in part 1. Part 2 just doesn't live up to the hype everyone had about it before it started, and that's the most disappointing part.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> The clash of no personalities



Actually when I got into Naruto I couldn't wait to see Sasuke vs Itachi. I actually thought it would be interesting. Now that it's here I'm not really looking forward to it because it's just going to be a fight over who's got the bigger penis, or better eyes.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 22, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> This arc started with Sasuke, still didn't end after Sasuke vs Deidara and is still going on with team 7's main purpose ''finding Sasuke''. If that wasn't bad enough we still need to deal with one pathetic antagonist called Pein. If it wasn't for Jiraiya, I still wouldn't know how bad this actual arc could be. Though, it's still better than Bleach.



Okey then minus the Sasuke vs Deidara fight the current arc is imo the best so far in part 2.

As for bleach ye its pretty stale atm and started going downhill for me with the really dragged out Grimmjow vs Ichigo fight.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Kweck said:


> Okey then minus the Sasuke vs Deidara fight the current arc is imo the best so far in part 2.
> 
> As for bleach ye its pretty stale atm and started going downhill for me with the really dragged out Grimmjow vs Ichigo fight.



If only Pein was a cooler villain and wasn't going to kill Jiraiya. Maybe this arc would be better... Heck even if Pein was a cooler villain that's all that's needed.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)

Too much hate in this thread 
You make baby jesus cry.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Too much hate in this thread
> You make baby jesus cry.



This was bound to be a hate thread from the beginning. Everyone gets defensive over their favorite series after all.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Naruto is finally the cliches of Inuyasha.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Naruto is finally the cliches of Inuyasha.



Who would the Naraku of Naruto be? Sasuke?


----------



## MUSOLINI (Oct 22, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Sasuke vs Deidara sucked balls thanks to Kishi retconning the Sharingan in everyway possible, otherwise Sasuke wouldn't survive his encounter with Deidara. That is nothing but shitty writing. And your reasoning is laughable at best..... Did you even read Jojo? Or is manliness to much for you, so instead you like horrible shounen cliches?



gozertje gozertje, jojo? now thats one retarded manga. if you wanna see something worthwhile by that writer you better check out FOTNS, which is only 10 times better than jojo. berserk and vagabond along with blade of the immortal are manly mangas. jojo is for girls and guys who like guys, thus homo's. i can see your point of view though, must be from Amsterdam? 

and shiroi? you do realize that all shonen writers keep making something impossible to their main characters to beat the seemingly unbeatable character. if you don't like these kind of encounters you shouldn't be reading mangas and especially shonens in the first place. 

cause people i can tell any and all of you the shonen style. main character is strong but cant beat certain bad person. the main character grows powers beyond anything like it and beats the bad person anywayz while he seemed unbeatable. 

and guess what? sasuke always had the upper hand in that battle? so this isn't even shonen tardness or shit however you wanna call it. he just beat a nin who wasn't as strong as him. you guys call that bad writing? i call it bad reading and a bad taste at that. 

also if you look at naruto and just some known elements of shonens, then its clear the uchihas, and especially madara, itachi and sasuke are head and shoulders above the rest. you know why? cause kishi decided to make the second main character an uchiha and thus the second strongest force in the manga. so it was known he would own when he grew up. too bad some people just cant accept it or deal with it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> gozertje gozertje, jojo? now thats one retarded manga. if you wanna see something worthwhile by that writer you better check out FOTNS, which is only 10 times better than jojo. berserk and vagabond along with blade of the immortal are manly mangas. jojo is for girls and guys who like guys, thus homo's. i can see your point of view though, must be from Amsterdam?
> 
> and shiroi? you do realize that all shonen writers keep making something impossible to their main characters to beat the seemingly unbeatable character. if you don't like these kind of encounters you shouldn't be reading mangas and especially shonens in the first place.
> 
> ...



Yeah too bad that fight was PIS all over and JJBA has better art, style, characters and story going on for it. There's a reason why Naruto, Bleach and Inuyasha are the shit stains of Shonen Jump.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> gozertje gozertje, jojo? now thats one retarded manga. if you wanna see something worthwhile by that writer you better check out FOTNS, which is only 10 times better than jojo. berserk and vagabond along with blade of the immortal are manly mangas. jojo is for girls and guys who like guys, thus homo's. i can see your point of view though, must be from Amsterdam?



I haven't read JoJo myself yet, but from some of the dialouge I've seen it looks pretty damn hilarious and pretty damn badass to me.

Though I've still been meaning to really check out Fist of the North Star anyways. I thought I'd give JoJo a chance too because it seems pretty cool.



MUSOLINI said:


> and shiroi? you do realize that all shonen writers keep making something impossible to their main characters to beat the seemingly unbeatable character. if you don't like these kind of encounters you shouldn't be reading mangas and especially shonens in the first place.



Yeah but the author should at least be able to do it right. In a way that doesn't come off as completely ridiculous. Sasuke surviving a 10km explosion was in itself the worst piece of shit I've seen. That is pure plot induced stupidity. Even more so than winning through the power of friendship.



MUSOLINI said:


> cause people i can tell any and all of you the shonen style. main character is strong but cant beat certain bad person. the main character grows powers beyond anything like it and beats the bad person anywayz while he seemed unbeatable.



Yeah Bleach does this all the time. We're aware of that.



MUSOLINI said:


> and guess what? sasuke always had the upper hand in that battle? so this isn't even shonen tardness or shit however you wanna call it. he just beat a nin who wasn't as strong as him. you guys call that bad writing? i call it bad reading and a bad taste at that.



That's because the sharingan got retconned so much it's ridiculous. I remember when Naruto started it was all about just copying jutsu. Now the sharingan is like one fucking huge ninja swiss army knife that can do ANYTHING better than ANYONE else except another sharingan user.



MUSOLINI said:


> also if you look at naruto and just some known elements of shonens, then its clear the uchihas, and especially madara, itachi and sasuke are head and shoulders above the rest. you know why? cause kishi decided to make the second main character an uchiha and thus the second strongest force in the manga. so it was known he would own when he grew up. too bad some people just cant accept it or deal with it.



I can accept and deal with that Sasuke is the biggest piece of shit I've seen in any manga ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I can accept and deal with that Sasuke is the biggest piece of shit I've seen in any manga ever.




A winner, is you.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> A winner, is you.



Well seriously. At the end of part one Sasuke said he wanted to beat Itachi by himself and do things his own way. Now in Part 2 he's created the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brigade consisting of Zabuza Jr., a prostitute, and Android 16. So much for Sasuke doing things on his own.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Well seriously. At the end of part one Sasuke said he wanted to beat Itachi by himself and do things his own way. Now in Part 2 he's created the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brigade consisting of Zabuza Jr., a prostitute, and Android 16. So much for Sasuke doing things on his own.



hahahaha "android 16"...ya killed it my friend ya killed it.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> hahahaha "android 16"...ya killed it my friend ya killed it.



Well thanks. Though I know some people just don't  have that much of a sense of humor on here. XD


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

> and guess what? sasuke always had the upper hand in that battle? so this isn't even shonen tardness or shit however you wanna call it. he just beat a nin who wasn't as strong as him. you guys call that bad writing? i call it bad reading and a bad taste at that.



No its actually bad writing.
Because its a fine example of how Kishi has decided to 
1. Tart up Sasuke's power to the point of alughable unbeleivablity.
and
2. Make the former threatning super S class Akatsuki really lame and beatable
and
3. Kill off his interesting, amusing characters in favor of shallow fans service machines with no personalties.

Kishimoto is a bad writer and also a whore.



> also if you look at naruto and just some known elements of shonens, then its clear the uchihas, and especially madara, itachi and sasuke are head and shoulders above the rest. you know why? cause kishi decided to make the second main character an uchiha and thus the second strongest force in the manga. so it was known he would own when he grew up. too bad some people just cant accept it or deal with it.



Yes Sasuke is made ridiculously strong by Kishimoto because Sasuke is made ridiculously strong by Kishimoto.
Any more useless question & answer sessions?


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 22, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> gozertje gozertje, jojo? now thats one retarded manga. if you wanna see something worthwhile by that writer you better check out FOTNS, which is only 10 times better than jojo. berserk and vagabond along with blade of the immortal are manly mangas. jojo is for girls and guys who like guys, thus homo's. i can see your point of view though, must be from Amsterdam?



FOTNS and Jojo are not by the same writer. 

You're labeling Jojo gay and then defending Naruto? Oh, the irony....


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 22, 2007)

^ LOL. And Zabuza Jr. is win.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> ^ LOL. And Zabuza Jr. is win.



Zabuza Jr. is the only tolerable one. So that's not saying much.


----------



## MdB (Oct 22, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> gozertje gozertje, jojo? now thats one retarded manga. if you wanna see something worthwhile by that writer you better check out FOTNS, which is only 10 times better than jojo. berserk and vagabond along with blade of the immortal are manly mangas. jojo is for girls and guys who like guys, thus homo's. i can see your point of view though, must be from Amsterdam?



Gozertje? Gaan we nu stoer doen op het internet? 

If you think Jojo is retarded, than please elaborate why it is retarded. The fact of you saying Hokotu no Ken and Jojo are from the same mangaka only shows how fucking ignorant you are. And no, I'm not from Amsterdam.



MUSOLINI said:


> and shiroi? you do realize that all shonen writers keep making something impossible to their main characters to beat the seemingly unbeatable character. if you don't like these kind of encounters you shouldn't be reading mangas and especially shonens in the first place.



What part of retconning the Sharringan so Sasuke can win in every possible way can't you understand? The way Kishimoto writed the Sharingan as a DEM is nothing but shitty writing?



MUSOLINI said:


> cause people i can tell any and all of you the shonen style. main character is strong but cant beat certain bad person. the main character grows powers beyond anything like it and beats the bad person anywayz while he seemed unbeatable.



Shonen cliche's is a bad thing if there written bad, which is the case of Naruto as a whole.



MUSOLINI said:


> and guess what? sasuke always had the upper hand in that battle? so this isn't even shonen tardness or shit however you wanna call it. he just beat a nin who wasn't as strong as him. you guys call that bad writing? i call it bad reading and a bad taste at that.



I call it ''lacking reading comprehension''..... The basic Sharingan never showed the ability of eyesight on microsopic level, manipulating someones subconscious and other abilities that we saw in his fight with Deidara. Him somehow surviving Deidara nuking himself up was also another part of shitty writing. It was nothing but PIS....



MUSOLINI said:


> also if you look at naruto and just some known elements of shonens, then its clear the uchihas, and especially madara, itachi and sasuke are head and shoulders above the rest. you know why? cause kishi decided to make the second main character an uchiha and thus the second strongest force in the manga. so it was known he would own when he grew up. too bad some people just cant accept it or deal with it.



You know, maybe people can't accept that because our beloved Uchiha's are nothing but shells of shitty backgrounds and angst, they are fucking robots that even lack facial expressions. Kishimoto hanging on there ballsacks 24/7 makes it only worse....


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> There's a reason why Naruto, Bleach are the shit stains of Shonen Jump.



I would LOVE your reasons as too why two of the most three popular manga's out right now for Shonen Jump are crap stains? I don't see how that makes ANY sense.



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> No its actually bad writing.
> Because its a fine example of how Kishi has decided to
> 1. Tart up Sasuke's power to the point of alughable unbeleivablity.
> and
> ...



Sigh, EVERY writer in manga/anime or americam comics has bad writing in it's works. Again Zephos do I have to bring up some of Oda's crap writing?? Lets not just soley blast Kishimoto.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Sigh, EVERY writer in manga/anime or americam comics has bad writing in it's works. Again Zephos do I have to bring up some of Oda's crap writing?? Lets not just soley blast Kishimoto.




How about we bring up some of Toriyama's instead?


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> How about we bring up some of Toriyama's instead?



Wow, I bring up Oda and someone comes and defends. Yes, I can name LOADS of crap writing Toriyama had....Again how does that change the fact that EVERY writer doesn't do it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2007)

toriyama huh...well dbz was i guess the archetype, goku was THE hero, nowadays that's a bad thing when we see that but to me he was MY hero, goku could beat anybody no matter who it was, even if they were stronger(cell, buu, brolly)

Vegeta is the most intresting of the heroes though, everone else(except gohan) was just cannon fodder to die in the latest invasion of aliens


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 22, 2007)

Naruto has just lost it's interest in Part 2, i can't enjoy it anymore. For the reasons Zephos stated and more.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Wow, I bring up Oda and someone comes and defends. Yes, I can name LOADS of crap writing Toriyama had....Again how does that change the fact that EVERY writer doesn't do it?



Well I was hoping to bring out the DBZTard in you but I guess I failed.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 22, 2007)

Tbh, 340 was the chapter that ruined naruto. Lord Kamina had it in his sig. no matter what happens now, I can't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 22, 2007)

Oda has his share of the crap writing also, the funny thing is that Oda would smack the hell out any one dissing AT.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Smoker > Whitebeard.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 22, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Smoker > Whitebeard.



Thats not what Oda says.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Oda negs the truth.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 22, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Oda negs the truth.



Naw.........Oda, Kis, & there GOD Toriyama, rep it.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

> I would LOVE your reasons as too why two of the most three popular manga's out right now for Shonen Jump are crap stains? I don't see how that makes ANY sense.



Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.



> Sigh, EVERY writer in manga/anime or americam comics has bad writing in it's works. Again Zephos do I have to bring up some of Oda's crap writing?? Lets not just soley blast Kishimoto.



Part 2 is a massive squirming mass of bad writing, also I never suggested anything to the contuary of what you said. Your post is attacking things I never said whatsoever.
Stick to things that are actually being said if you must have a reason to respond.
In fact I'm not sure you even knew the context of my response to begin with.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Well I was hoping to bring out the DBZTard in you but I guess I failed.



There is no "DBZtard" in me. I just KNOW Comics/Manga/Anime!! Too bad you can't say the same. 



Zephos said:


> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.



Wrong, That is for the people to decide!

Quality =SELLS=GREAT MANGA! 



> Part 2 is a massive squirming mass of bad writing, also I never suggested anything to the contuary of what you said. Your post is attacking things I never said whatsoever.
> Stick to things that are actually being said if you must have a reason to respond.
> In fact I'm not sure you even knew the context of my response to begin with.



Oh really? Lets look at what I "attacked (Your main reason for what you wrote)".....



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> No its actually bad writing.





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Kishimoto is a bad writer and also a whore



I thought you said "@#$% being hard?"

You saying Kishimoto is a bad writer DISSING his entire Manga is laughable at best.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2007)

this thread has degraded into humor quite fast


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

> Wrong, That is for the people to decide!



Argumentum ad populam fallacy.



> Quality =SELLS=GREAT MANGA!



Big sales CAN indicate something is good. It dosen't however make it so.
It could aslo indicate something is addictive cheap thrills. I hear crack cocaine is pretty popular y'know.

Either way popularity it isn't a REASON that something is good. Its just possible indication of it.



> Oh really? Lets look at what I "attacked (Your main reason for what you wrote)".....



Yep, and where did I claim that Oda or anyone else didn't make bad writing choices time to time?
Also I said Kishimoto was a bad writer. Not just made some bad choices. So you bringing up how all authors make mistakes really isn't relevant to what I said.




> I thought you said "@#$% being hard?"



Yes, and what does that have to do with anything?



> You saying Kishimoto is a bad writer DISSING his entire Manga is laughable at best.



Well your free to rebute what I said, or is giggling about it all your going to do?


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Argumentum ad populam fallacy.



Whenever you do this, you already knew you failed.



> Big sales CAN indicate something is good. It dosen't however make it so.
> *It could aslo indicate something is addictive cheap thrills*. I hear crack cocaine is pretty popular y'know.
> 
> Either way popularity it isn't a REASON that something is good. Its just possible indication of it.



Nope, What terrible logic....Bread is popular and it SELLS HIGH! are you saying bread isn't good?

Quality =SELLS=GREAT MANGA!



> Yep, and where did I claim that Oda or anyone else didn't make bad writing choices time to time?
> Also I said Kishimoto was a bad writer. Not just made some bad choices. So you bringing up how all authors make mistakes really isn't relevant to what I said.



You CONTINUALLY blasting Kishimoto and pumping up Oda's One Piece (Or any other manga that isn't up there at the top) is an indication of your hate for Naruto.



> Well your free to rebute what I said, or is giggling about it all your going to do?



Check's in the mail.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

> Whenever you do this, you already knew you failed.



Son, I reccomend learning debate.

Three's a Crowd









> Nope, What terrible logic....Bread is popular and it SELLS HIGH! are you saying bread isn't good?



Thats not what I'm saying at all. In fact I actually said it can indicate something is good, but it also can indicate something is addictive cheap thrills.
Drugs are very popular. 

Ergo popularity dosen't mean anything for certain.
Which is why you need to actually look at the popular thing and judge it for yourself. 
Like the old saying, if everybody jumped off a bridge would you?
You don't get the bread because its popular you get the bread because its a healthy grain that can be used for many handy food related meals.



> Quality =SELLS=GREAT MANGA!



Your eqation isn't a working one if it dosent make sense all the time.
Name a manga you hate.



> You CONTINUALLY blasting Kishimoto and pumping up Oda's One Piece (Or any other manga that isn't up there at the top) is an indication of your hate for Naruto.



I havn't so much as mentioned One Piece, you were the one who brought it into the conversation uninitated.
The conversation was entirely about Naruto.



> Check's in the mail.



I'll ask you again, are you going to rebute my attacks on naruto or are you not.
Very simple.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Son, I reccomend learning debate.



Why don't your ass understand what you are reading.......



> Argumentum ad Populam.
> 
> "the attempt to win popular assent to a conclusion by arousing the emotions and enthusiasms of the multitude, rather than by appeal to the relevant facts."



Show me where I tried to get people in this forum to agree with me? Are you that damn dense you can't understand your own points. I merely said that is for the people to decide IN THE WORLD relating to sells and the people have decided that because the popularity and money suggests that. Get some understanding.



> Thats not what I'm saying at all. *In fact I actually said it can indicate something is good*, but it also can indicate something is addictive cheap thrills.
> Drugs are very popular.



Then you can consider the oh so popular GREAT SELLING Naruto a damn drug because alot of people are hooked on the manga. Noone is going to be hooked on something that doesn't make them feel good or ISN'T Good Naruto COMMANDS attention, otherwise you wouldn't be reading it or CONSTANTLY talking about it at AP!



> Your eqation isn't a working one if it dosent make sense all the time.
> Name a manga you hate.



Bastard!! The equation doesn't have to work for you! It is working for Kishimoto, they guy you constantly blast! 



> I'll ask you again, are you going to rebute my attacks on naruto or are you not.
> Very simple.



Zephos you refuted your own arguments.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

> Why don't your ass understand what you are reading.......





> Show me where I tried to get people in this forum to agree with me?



It never specified the location of the people. You are rallying all the people who buy Bleach and Naruto merchandise (as you were refencing sales) to prove the quality of the two properties rather than actually analyzing them.



> Are you that damn dense you can't understand your own points. I merely said that is for the people to decide IN THE WORLD relating to sells and the people have decided that because the popularity and money suggests that. Get some understanding.



If you had actually read/understood the links thats exactly what they're talking about. More people behind something =/= it being right/better.



> Then you can consider the oh so popular GREAT SELLING Naruto a damn drug because alot of people are hooked on the manga.



Yhea, thats pretty much what I consider it at this point.



> Noone is going to be hooked on something that doesn't make them feel good or ISN'T Good



Yhea, um, drugs. Liquor. Video Games.
The very word addiction exists for this purpose.



> Naruto COMMANDS attention, otherwise you wouldn't be reading int or CONSTANTLY talking about it at AP!



Hitler commanded attention, as does Osama Bin Laden. 
Or for tht matter Jar Jar Binks.

Or perhaps a closer example for you, my posts are commanding your attention on two threads at once. 





> Bastard!!



You can locate them all by clicking this link.
An awful lot of people like it apparently.



> Zephos you refuted your own arguments.



Again, are you going to refute my arguements or are you not going to.
That would include showing everyone how I refuted my own argeuments, because, simply, I didn't.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Zephos said:


> It never specified the location of the people. You are rallying all the people who buy Bleach and Naruto merchandise (as you were refencing sales) to prove the quality of the two properties rather than actually analyzing them. If you had actually read/understood the links thats exactly what they're talking about. More people behind something =/= it being right/better



No Zephos, I WAS PROVING THIS SON....



> rather than by appeal to the relevant facts."



Naruto High Sells=quality that is a fact!.



> Yhea, thats pretty much what I consider it at this point. Yhea, um, drugs. Liquor. Video Games.
> The very word addiction exists for this purpose.
> Hitler commanded attention, as does Osama Bin Laden.
> Or for tht matter Jar Jar Binks.
> ...



EXACTLY! Why is Naruto so addicting Zephos? BECAUSE IT IS A GREAT MANGA!! Noone is going to appeal to a weak story like you claim Naruto is. Hitler, Osama commanded attention why??? BECAUSE the y are EFFECTIVE they have charisma, and power!! Reminds me of Naruto!



> You can locate them all by clicking this link.
> An awful lot of people like it apparently.



No.



> Again, are you going to refute my arguements or are you not going to.
> That would include showing everyone how I refuted my own argeuments, because, simply, I didn't.



Zephos look above I already refuted your points.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Hitler, Osama commanded attention why??? BECAUSE the y are EFFECTIVE they have charisma, and power!! Reminds me of Naruto!


Haha that just sounds so wrong :rofl


and it is, Hitler is no joking matter children


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 22, 2007)

You know, this isn't really a fallacy here, cuz were not debating about facts. Were talking about subjective things, so one could say, according to most ppl, naruto is a great manga. but if the majority says, naruto>vegeta, it's bs.

I don't know,whether it is possible, to judge a manga objectively. 

We could put it like this: If naruto is fail, why is it so popular? can you answer this question?

EDIT: Phenom, quality=/=popularity, britney spears was very popular back then,but I think it's obvious that she doen't have great quality.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

> No Zephos, I WAS PROVING THIS SON....





> Naruto High Sells=quality that is a fact!.



No its not. Naruto sells high is a fact.
Naruto sells high = quality is not.
The point of the fallacy is to outline that popularity instead of making actual points (like the defense of Naruto youv'e yet to give) is being used as proof of somethings validity.



> EXACTLY! Why is Naruto so addicting Zephos? BECAUSE IT IS A GREAT MANGA!!



No, because it appeals to basic and low demoniators like sex and flashy action its addictive.
The entire character of Sai is a good example. Clear pandering to the fangirls and the angsty teens who gulp anything sullen.



> one is going to appeal to a weak story like you claim Naruto is.





> Hitler, Osama commanded attention why??? BECAUSE the y are EFFECTIVE they have charisma, and power!! Reminds me of Naruto!



Hahaha.
Wow.



> No.



Proof?



> Zephos look above I already refuted your points.



Nothing above has anything to with my attack on Kishimoto's storytelling. You have failed to defend that.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> You know, this isn't really a fallacy here, cuz were not debating about facts. Were talking about subjective things, so one could say, according to most ppl, naruto is a great manga. but if the majority says, *naruto>vegeta, it's bs.*
> 
> I don't know,whether it is possible, to judge a manga objectively.
> 
> ...



I think you answered you own questions.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 22, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Wrong, That is for the people to decide!
> 
> Quality =SELLS=GREAT MANGA!




Vanilla Ice and 50 Cent have some of the highest selling rap albums of all time, they must be full of quality and must be one of the greatest rappers ever.

Britney Spears in her prime had some of the highest selling album sales. She must have been one of the best female singers.

Star Wars Episode 1 is damn near the best selling Star Wars ever. It must be the best Star Wars.

Titanic is the highest grossing movie ever. It must be the best movie ever.


Yeah none of these are anime/manga, but sales are generally poor evidence for proving quality. Of course I'm not calling Naruto bad or anything (it has its moments), high sales just mean its able to reach a large number of people.


----------



## umudo (Oct 22, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Son, I reccomend learning debate.
> 
> John McCain




why is it that ur tell someone to learn to debat just because he isint having the same opinion as you? 
Phenomenol is right on what he is saying.
naruto, bleach and the other top mangas are on the top for a reason you know. because the story is GOOD and people want em to see whats gone happen next and so.
simpel if u dont like it dont read it 

on-topic= i think that FMA is overrated. it was a good anime bit i watched it becuase every 1 said it was so good and it was their nr 1 favorit and so on, and i got disapointed.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

> why is it that ur tell someone to learn to debat just because he isint having the same opinion as you?



Thats not why I told him to learn debate.



> Phenomenol is right on what he is saying.
> naruto, bleach and the other top mangas are on the top for a reason you know. because the story is GOOD and people want em to see whats gone happen next and so.



No he isn't. For a huge amoun of already highlighted raesons. Did you actually read those links you just quoted?



> simpel if u dont like it dont read it



If you don't like my posts why are you reading and respondin to them?



> on-topic= i think that FMA is overrated. it was a good anime bit i watched it becuase every 1 said it was so good and it was their nr 1 favorit and so on, and i got disapointed.



Didn't you just contrdict what you just said??


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Zephos said:


> No its not. Naruto sells high is a fact.Naruto sells high = quality is not.
> The point of the fallacy is to outline that popularity instead of making actual points (like the defense of Naruto youv'e yet to give) is being used as proof of somethings validity.



My god Zephos Naruto's popularity means it is a damn HIT!!! IT IS GOOD, can you not see this simple concept!!! Are you @#$%king telling me Labron James is popular because he sucks at his craft??? YOU saying Naruto isn't good is wrong! The story is good, it appeals to ALL ages, and for that reason it is popular. How the hell can something be bad if it is so widely sought after Your logic sucks.



> No, because it appeals to basic and low demoniators like sex and flashy action its addictive.
> The entire character of Sai is a good example. Clear pandering to the fangirls and the angsty teens who gulp anything sullen.



You answered your own reason's why it is a great manga! Hell. people have DIFFERENT reasons for liking Naruto.



> Hahaha.
> Wow.



They were, even though I disllike them....they were....



> Proof?



Not popular at all....It just don't hit.



> Nothing above has anything to with my attack on Kishimoto's storytelling. You have failed to defend that.


[/QUOTE]

look again.



			
				Kitty litter said:
			
		

> Vanilla Ice and 50 Cent have some of the highest selling rap albums of all time, they must be full of quality and must be one of the greatest rappers ever.



Who the hell said Naruto was the greatest of all time?



> Britney Spears in her prime had some of the highest selling album sales. She must have been one of the best female singers.
> 
> Star Wars Episode 1 is damn near the best selling Star Wars ever. It must be the best Star Wars.
> 
> Titanic is the highest grossing movie ever. It must be the best movie ever.



There is a reason for those movies being at the top for a while...BECAUSE IT WAS GOOD!!! Noone is going to support something that's garbage or see it a second or third time.



> Yeah none of these are anime/manga, but sales are generally poor evidence for proving quality. Of course I'm not calling Naruto bad or anything (it has its moments), *high sales just mean its able to reach a large number of people.*



You answerd your own question..High sells reach that many people because it is A HIT!!!


----------



## umudo (Oct 22, 2007)

*"Didn't you just contrdict what you just said??"*
i just said I dont like Fma but that dosent make the serie bad. >.>
if i knew it was like that i probaly wouldent see i. but still dosent make it a bad story.

*"Thats not why I told him to learn debate."*

well was its because he didnt agree with you then :/ ?
*
"If you don't like my posts why are you reading and respondin to them?"*
who said i dont like your post ? i just dont agree with em or have the same opinion as you.

but still what i mean with it was if u dont like naruto then you shouldent read it


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

umudo said:


> on-topic= i think that FMA is overrated. it was a good anime bit i watched it becuase every 1 said it was so good and it was their nr 1 favorit and so on, and i got disapointed.



The manga is better than the anime.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

> My god Zephos Naruto's popularity means it is a damn HIT!!! IT IS GOOD



Naruto's popularity means its popular.
Iv'e already gone over and introduced evidence that popularity dosen't decide the quality of something.
If you wish to go against eons of logic since the days of ancient Greece than you can. But that just solidifies that youv'e lost.



> , can you not see this simple concept!!! Are you @#$%king telling me Labron James is popular because he sucks at his craft???



I never said popularity = sucking. I never so much as hinted at such a thing. 



> YOU saying Naruto isn't good is wrong! The story is good, it appeals to ALL ages, and for that reason it is popular. How the hell can something be bad if it is so widely sought after Your logic sucks.



I already backed up my logic. You are not backing up yours.
Cite for me the logical fallacy I'm comitting.



> You answered your own reason's why it is a great manga! Hell. people have DIFFERENT reasons for liking Naruto.



Yes they do. As was said the quality for the series is largely subjective. But again popularity has nothing to do with it.



> Not popular at all....It just don't hit.



I asked for Proof Phenom.



> look again.



I did, its not there. You never addressed my attack on the Deidara fight being lousy.



> Who the hell said Naruto was the greatest of all time?



He said "one of the greatest".



> There is a reason for those movies being at the top for a while...BECAUSE IT WAS GOOD!!! Noone is going to support something that's garbage or see it a second or third time.



Hitler. Pol Pot. Mussolini. Stalin. Mao. Castro.



> You answerd your own question..High sells reach that many people because it is A HIT!!!



Which has nothing to do with quality.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Naruto's popularity means its popular.*Iv'e already gone over and introduced evidence that popularity dosen't decide the quality of something.*
> .



You fail terribly, Lebron James is popular and your saying his game on the court isn't quality. You fail to the highest degree.


> Yes they do. As was said the quality for the series is largely subjective. But again popularity has nothing to do with it.



See above....



> I asked for Proof Phenom.



Burden of proof is on you.



> I did, its not there. You never addressed my attack on the Deidara fight being lousy.



How was it lousy? Oh wait you don't like the fact that Saskue escaped a blast that was 10 kilometers, You think Kishimoto upgrading his characters power is weak? Excuse me for not answering your bias attack. Keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> How was it lousy? Oh wait you don't like the fact that Saskue escaped a blast that was 10 kilometers, You think Kishimoto upgrading his characters power is weak? Excuse me for not answering your bias attack. Keep your opinions to yourself.



Because the way Sasuke did it was completely unbelievable. Sasuke didn't have more than enough time when he was in point blank range of the explosion. Not to mention had no chakra left, yet he's able to summon manda, hypnotise him, climb into his mouth, and unsummon him with hardly any problems?

That's bullshit.

Honestly I don't know why Zephos even bothers with you. You're a lost cause.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Because the way Sasuke did it was completely unbelievable. Sasuke had more than enough time when he was in point blank range of the explosion. Not to mention had no chakra left, yet he's able to summon manda, hypnotise him, climb into his mouth, and unsummon him with hardly any problems?
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Honestly I don't know why Zephos even bothers with you. You're a lost cause.



LOL Just cause you think it's bull doesn't mean it is. How the hell did Luffy MAGICALLY get stronger each arc? Luffy's ass magically learned Gears and zipping all over the place like a Dragonball character but your complaining about Saskue's upgrade...Guess what Aethos, WELCOME TO SHONEN MANGA!!!!!

Now take your Naruto hate and faggotry back to the OBD convo thread because your Girlfriend Zephos will be joining you soon.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> LOL Just cause you think it's bull doesn't mean it is. How the hell did Luffy MAGICALLY get stronger each arc? Luffy's ass magically learned Gears and zipping all over the place like a Dragonball character but your complaining about Saskue's upgrade...Guess what Aethos, WELCOME TO SHONEN MANGA!!!!!
> 
> Now take your Naruto hate and faggotry back to the OBD convo thread because your Girlfriend Zephos will be joining you soon.



It was a given that they got stronger with each arc. 

Luffy learned the gearrs through experience and wanting to protect his nakama.

and Sasuke's upgrade IS bullshit because the sharingan couldn't do MANY of those things it can now in the past, but now it magically can? That's completely different to Luffy's gears or the characters becoming stronger in One Piece without huge ass training arcs.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> It was a given that they got stronger with each arc.
> 
> Luffy learned the gearrs through experience and wanting to protect his nakama.
> 
> and Sasuke's upgrade IS bullshit because the sharingan couldn't do MANY of those things it can now in the past, but now it magically can? That's completely different to Luffy's gears or the characters becoming stronger in One Piece without huge ass training arcs.



How don't see how the things Sasuke with the sharingan is complete bullshit. He probably didn't do it before because he didn't know how to, the sharingan that was describe was your basic Sharingan, it easily possible to see that the stronger one's sharingan becomes, the more abilities it unlocks, as if it evolved.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Because the way Sasuke did it was completely unbelievable. Sasuke didn't have more than enough time when he was in point blank range of the explosion. Not to mention had no chakra left, yet he's able to summon manda, hypnotise him, climb into his mouth, and unsummon him with hardly any problems?
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Honestly I don't know why Zephos even bothers with you. You're a lost cause.



.................................... LOL



			
				Giorno Giovanna said:
			
		

> How don't see how the things Sasuke with the sharingan is complete bullshit. He probably didn't do it before because he didn't know how to, the sharingan that was describe was your basic Sharingan, it easily possible to see that the stronger one's sharingan becomes, the more abilities it unlocks, as if it evolved. And Sasuke has been training for 2.5 years so if you say that Sasuke's Sharingan showing was bullshit then you need to say that *Luffy's Gears are bullshit since his body couldn't do any of these things and now he can*



Yea.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> How don't see how the things Sasuke with the sharingan is complete bullshit. He probably didn't do it before because he didn't know how to, the sharingan that was describe was your basic Sharingan, it easily possible to see that the stronger one's sharingan becomes, the more abilities it unlocks, as if it evolved.



I would say Sasuke's sharingan upgrade during the Naruto vs Sasuke fight wasn't bullshit, but the one during the Deidara fight was because the sharingan was never stated in being able to do any of the things Sasuke did with it beforehand. Kishimoto just likes to tack on powers to the sharingan the way DC liked to make pre-crisis superman pull powers out of his ass that he didn't even know he had until he needed it.

and Luffy's gears aren't bullshit because Luffy's body is made of rubber and so his body CAN use the gears. It's that fucking simple.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Ignore anything that Phenomonel says.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Because the way Sasuke did it was completely unbelievable. Sasuke didn't have more than enough time when he was in point blank range of the explosion. Not to mention had no chakra left, yet he's able to summon manda, hypnotise him, climb into his mouth, and unsummon him with hardly any problems?
> 
> That's bullshit.


The funny thing here is that if this was to happend in OP everyone would go "OMG! Speedfeat maximum!!!"



Aethos said:


> and Sasuke's upgrade IS bullshit because the sharingan couldn't do MANY of those things it can now in the past, but now it magically can?


Does 2,5 years of training ring any bell? As oppose to the OP crew who gets stronger and stronger without doing anything.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Ignore anything that Phenomonel says.



True. The Phenom brigade aren't exactly the strongest opponents on this forum.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Or close to being remotely intelligent either.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> The funny thing here is that if this was to happend in OP everyone would go "OMG! Speedfeat maximum!!!"



Not really considering they say Pell living was bullshit and don't let that go.




KLoWn said:


> Does 2,5 years of training ring any bell? As oppose to the OP crew who gets stronger and stronger without doing anything.



Because obviously anime/manga characters can't get stronger without long ass training arcs or timeskips right?

and again 2.5 years of training does not mean that the sharingan should be able to do things it was never stated to do. People say the sharingan is overpowered for a reason you know. Heck at least the Byakuugan stayed within what it could and could not do.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> The funny thing here is that if this was to happend in OP everyone would go "OMG! Speedfeat maximum!!!"
> 
> 
> Does 2,5 years of training ring any bell? As oppose to the OP crew who gets stronger and stronger without doing anything.




the funny part is they probably wouldn't, poor writing is poor writing no matter the series


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

^ Zetsu will ret-con that with his Golden Byakugan.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Taleran said:


> the funny part is they probably wouldn't, poor writing is poor writing no matter the series



Exactly and any fandom could be accused of ignoring bad writing.


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Exactly and any fandom could be accused of ignoring bad writing.



I see we finally agree on something.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

setoshi said:


> Naruto and Bleach.



And the worst of them all, Inuyasha.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Not really considering they say Pell living was bullshit and don't let that go.


But that's not a speedfeat, Zoro's little comedy scene at Whiskey peak on the other hand is accepted for some reason.



> Because obviously anime/manga characters can't get stronger without long ass training arcs or timeskips right?


Who said that? Not me. 
Calling new abilities bullshit just cuz one hasn't heard of 'em before is just lame, especially when it's after a 2,5 year timeskip and it's expected to see new moves and abilities from people.



> and again 2.5 years of training does not mean that the sharingan should be able to do things it was never stated to do.


If Kishimoto wants the Sharingan to evolve then so be it, what you think it should be able to do is quite irrelevant.
We hadn't heard of the gears either which came out of nowhere.



> People say the sharingan is overpowered for a reason you know. Heck at least the Byakuugan stayed within what it could and could not do.


The sharingan has been overpowered since we first saw it.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> I see we finally agree on something.



and it's about time too.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2007)

Zoro's scene in Whiskey Peak wasn't comedy he was beset by Bounty Hunters wanting to take his life


learn 2 pay attention?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Zoro's scene in Whiskey Peak wasn't comedy he was beset by Bounty Hunters wanting to take his life
> 
> 
> learn 2 pay attention?


Then why doesn't he always use that speed?


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> But that's not a speedfeat, Zoro's little comedy scene at Whiskey peak on the other hand is accepted for some reason.



I always took it as the bounty hunters were slower than Zoro. That's why I accept it. See? Easily explained and besides how do you know he doesn't use that speed still?




KLoWn said:


> Who said that? Not me.
> Calling new abilities bullshit just cuz one hasn't heard of 'em before is just lame, especially when it's after a 2,5 year timeskip and it's expected to see new moves and abilities from people.



Because the sharingan couldn't DO that in part 1. In part 1 the sharingan was only able to copy jutsu and record people's movements. The only time the sharingan was shown to be able to use genjutsu was with Tsukiyoma. Now the sharingan in the hands of a Uchiha can practically do anything AND everything. Tha's why it's bullshit. There's no flaw to the sharingan because Kishimoto will just take on another power that will cover any flaws.




KLoWn said:


> If Kishimoto wants the Sharingan to evolve then so be it, what you think it should be able to do is quite irrelevant.
> We hadn't heard of the gears either which came out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> The sharingan has been overpowered since we first saw it.



The gears make more sense than just tacking powers onto the sharingan because Kishimoto wrote himself into a corner. At least the Gears can be logically explained and have flaws in their designs. The sharingan has no flaws when equipped by anyone other than Kakashi.

and no... no it hasn't. Kakashi made the sharingan cool. The Uchiha's are what made it overpowered and full of fail and suck.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Rin'engan is Kishimoto's answer to his detractors on wanking the Sharingan so much in Part II.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Rin'engan is Kishimoto's answer to his detractors on wanking the Sharingan so much in Part II.



Either that or he's been watching too much TTGL.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I always took it as the bounty hunters were slower than Zoro. That's why I accept it. See? Easily explained and besides how do you know he doesn't use that speed still?


Suppose those shipp-fixers chasing him in Water 7 are just as fast then since they was able to actually follow him.



> Because the sharingan couldn't DO that in part 1. In part 1 the sharingan was only able to copy jutsu and record people's movements. The only time the sharingan was shown to be able to use genjutsu was with Tsukiyoma. Now the sharingan in the hands of a Uchiha can practically do anything AND everything. Tha's why it's bullshit. There's no flaw to the sharingan because Kishimoto will just take on another power that will cover any flaws.


In other words you just hate the sharingan cuz it's being developed in a way you don't like?



> The gears make more sense than just tacking powers onto the sharingan because Kishimoto wrote himself into a corner. At least the Gears can be logically explained and have flaws in their designs. The sharingan has no flaws when equipped by anyone other than Kakashi.


How does using some new trick with the sharingan equal Kishimoto writing himself into a corner? 

After a timeskip people expect to see new stuff, so i don't know what the problem is here when, as stated, the OP crew gets new attack-moves all the time.
And the sharingan has no flaws? Itachi going blind?



> and no... no it hasn't. Kakashi made the sharingan cool. The Uchiha's are what made it overpowered and full of fail and suck.


So without the sharingan the Uchihas would be alright?
This just sound like you're jumping on the Uchiha-hating bandwagon tbh.



Aethos said:


> Either that or he's been watching too much TTGL.


Rather TTGL crew has been checking out Naruto.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Either that or he's been watching too much TTGL.



Probably, he is after all....Sharingan Kishi. He ripped off the Hunter Exam by creating the Chuunin Exam. Anyway, Pein hasn't even really used his eyes, it's just him summoning different types of animal summons and being commented on mastering "all six elemental types".


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Probably, he is after all....Sharingan Kishi. He ripped off the Hunter Exam by creating the Chuunin Exam. Anyway, Pein hasn't even really used his eyes, it's just him summoning different types of animal summons and being commented on mastering "all six elemental types".



Not to mention the Akatsuki statue scenes rip off Berserk's hand of god statue.

Oh and Pein would have been cool. If his flashback didn't suck so much.



KLoWn said:


> Suppose those shipp-fixers chasing him in Water 7 are just as fast then since they was able to actually follow him.



The bounty hunters were at the entrance of the grand line. The shipyard workers in Water 7 are probably stronger and faster than those bounty hunters too.

Non-Pirates can fuck you up in the world of One Piece just as much as actual pirates. This has always been shown.




KLoWn said:


> In other words you just hate the sharingan cuz it's being developed in a way you don't like?



No I hate it because the sharingan is basically the eye power of pulling shit out of your ass. Which pretty much explains the Sasuke vs Deidara fight. At least heart of the cards was funny. Sharingan is not even lulz worthy.




KLoWn said:


> How does using some new trick with the sharingan equal Kishimoto writing himself into a corner?
> 
> After a timeskip people expect to see new stuff, so i don't know what the problem is here when, as stated, the OP crew gets new attack-moves all the time.
> And the sharingan has no flaws? Itachi going blind?



Because the sharingan was never implied to have MANY of the things it does now.Again no different from when Pre-crisis superman would pull powers out of his ass that he didn't know he had until that moment when he needed it.

Heck at least Naruto gaining Oodama Rasengan and more Kyuubi Tails was a little more believable (even if it was lame) than Sasuke's super sharingan.

and most of the straw hat's attack moves come from experience anyways. Like when Luffy made the Gomu Gomu no Pinwheel attack from seeing Genzo's pinwheel in the arlong arc.




KLoWn said:


> So without the sharingan the Uchihas would be alright?
> This just sound like you're jumping on the Uchiha-hating bandwagon tbh.
> 
> 
> Rather TTGL crew has been checking out Naruto.



No without the sharingan the Uchiha's would be pretty much worthless and pathetic. That's why they have the sharingan. To make up for the fact that they suck at everything else.

lol @ thinking that TTGL would ever copy Naruto.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Kishimoto ruined Pein with that flashback. And the Sharingan masterbation with the statues in Deidara's flashback sucked too.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah Deidara was cool because he wasn't as lame as Pein.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> The bounty hunters were at the entrance of the grand line. The shipyard workers in Water 7 are probably stronger and faster than those bounty hunters too.


Yeah that could be it, but until it's proven it's all assumptions.



> No I hate it because the sharingan is basically the eye power of pulling shit out of your ass. Which pretty much explains the Sasuke vs Deidara fight. At least heart of the cards was funny. Sharingan is not even lulz worthy.


Plx remind me of all these "pulling shit out of your ass" moments.
Don't even know what "heart of the cards" is.



> Because the sharingan was never implied to have MANY of the things it does now.Again no different from when Pre-crisis superman would pull powers out of his ass that he didn't know he had until that moment when he needed it.


Why the hell would Kishimoto reveal everything he has planned for the sharingan and ruin possibly elements of surprise and plot twists?
Like Kakashi's MS.



> and most of the straw hat's attack moves come from experience anyways. Like when Luffy made the Gomu Gomu no Pinwheel attack from seeing Genzo's pinwheel in the arlong arc.


And Sasuke gained new abilities with his sharingan while training for 2,5 years, you don't think he gained experience from sparring with Orochimaru and fighting 1k nins?



> lol @ thinking that TTGL would ever copy Naruto.


And why is that?


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah that could be it, but until it's proven it's all assumptions.



You could say the same for anything in Naruto.




KLoWn said:


> Plx remind me of all these "pulling shit out of your ass" moments.
> Don't even know what "heart of the cards" is.



How can you not know what heart of the cards is? Go watch some Yugioh and after you're done with that and know what the heart of the cards is you'll understand what I mean. Also Sasuke vs Orochimaru and Sasuke vs Deidara are proof enough to show how the sharingan relates to pulling powers out of your ass.




KLoWn said:


> Why the hell would Kishimoto reveal everything he has planned for the sharingan and ruin possibly elements of surprise and plot twists?
> Like Kakashi's MS.



Because it happened out of nowhere! It wasn't even implied that the sharingan could do those things.




KLoWn said:


> And Sasuke gained new abilities with his sharingan while training for 2,5 years, you don't think he gained experience from sparring with Orochimaru and fighting 1k nins?
> 
> 
> And why is that?



and what woud that be? Notice how I never called Sasuke's new chidori skills bullshit. Take it from there. Sasuke learning new jutsu and gaining more speedd is nothing compared to retconning the sharingan over and over just to tack on new abilities and cover up any noticeable flaws it may have.

and why's that? Because TTGL if it were to copy anything. Would copy off of good series that probably relate to the mecha genre. Not a one-trick pony shounen like Naruto.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a feeling that there's going to be a super power up version of Pein's Rin'engan. It'll become Super Helix Eyes of Spiral Doom.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I have a feeling that there's going to be a super power up version of Pein's Rin'engan. It'll become Super Helix Eyes of Spiral Doom.



He'll then get into his giant Akatsuki statue mecha thhat's powered by the tailed beasts and try to pierce the heavens.


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Or just Tsunade's heavens.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 22, 2007)

Lucky Star...


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> You could say the same for anything in Naruto.


We were discussing Zoro's speed feats, so why'd you even bring Naruto up?



> How can you not know what heart of the cards is? Go watch some Yugioh and after you're done with that and know what the heart of the cards is you'll understand what I mean. Also Sasuke vs Orochimaru and Sasuke vs Deidara are proof enough to show how the sharingan relates to pulling powers out of your ass.


That's two things, both after the training in the timeskip, i don't see the big deal. 
One of 'em was even done by Itachi 10 years before Sasuke did it. 



> Because it happened out of nowhere! It wasn't even implied that the sharingan could do those things.


It's not supposed to be "implied", that's why it's called _new_ abilities.
And it's still the same as Luffy's gears that came out of "nowhere".



> and what woud that be? Notice how I never called Sasuke's new chidori skills bullshit. Take it from there. Sasuke learning new jutsu and gaining more speedd is nothing compared to retconning the sharingan over and over just to tack on new abilities and cover up any noticeable flaws it may have.


He used it like 2-3 times during the Deidara battle, wouldn't call that too excessive.

Also, why aren't you calling the new Chidori moves hullshit? The came out of nowhere just as the new sharingan abilities.



> and why's that? Because TTGL if it were to copy anything. Would copy off of good series that probably relate to the mecha genre. Not a one-trick pony shounen like Naruto.


So just because you don't like Naruto the people at Gainax can't?


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> We were discussing Zoro's speed feats, so why'd you even bring Naruto up?



saying that the same can be said about Naruto in regards to assumptions.



KLoWn said:


> That's two things, both after the training in the timeskip, i don't see the big deal.
> One of 'em was even done by Itachi 10 years before Sasuke did it.



Itachi was the best of his clan. There was reasoning behind it. There's no excuse for Sasuke's

"NOT SO FAST DEIDARA! YOU'VE REVEALED MY TRAP CARD!"

faggotry.




KLoWn said:


> It's not supposed to be "implied", that's why it's called _new_ abilities.
> And it's still the same as Luffy's gears that came out of "nowhere".



Luffy always implies he's got a new trick up his eleeve when he says that he's thought up a few new ideas he'd like to try, or he thinks on the fly like he did with Gomu Gomu no Storm, Gomu Gomu no Golden Rifle, etc.




KLoWn said:


> He used it like 2-3 times during the Deidara battle, wouldn't call that too excessive.
> 
> Also, why aren't you calling the new Chidori moves hullshit? The came out of nowhere just as the new sharingan abilities.



How so? It's no different from Naruto making the fuuton rasengan. At least Sasuke expanding chidori isn't bullshit like hsi magic eyes that can do anything and have no flaws whatsoever.




KLoWn said:


> So just because you don't like Naruto the people at Gainax can't?



Now where did I even say that?


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2007)

Cross Epoch > the best moments in Naruto, Bleach, Inuyasha or 666 Satan combined.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 22, 2007)

> You fail terribly, Lebron James is popular and your saying his game on the court isn't quality. You fail to the highest degree.



Well since things have cooled off I'll just be frank.

Your an idiot who clearly has no idea what I'm talking about.



> See above....



Yes the above where you at last show you have no idea what Iv'e tried explaining to you for 4 pages. The fact that you think I'm saying popularity = bad just shows how you really aren't listening to anything you don't want to hear.



> Burden of proof is on you.



1. Stop mimicking deabte terms you see other people use. It results in embarassing moments like this. 
2.You literaly just claimed "Bastard is not popular", and I challenged you to this claim. In no way is burden on me.



> How was it lousy? Oh wait you don't like the fact that Saskue escaped a blast that was 10 kilometers, You think Kishimoto upgrading his characters power is weak? Excuse me for not answering your bias attack. Keep your opinions to yourself.



And again not what I said, if you refuse to actually read what is said, refuse to elarn how to debate despite engaging in it, refuse to aknowledge direct proof.
Than you truly are the forum rock bottom.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 22, 2007)

Aethos said:


> saying that the same can be said about Naruto in regards to assumptions.


Sure, but we were talking bout One piece, not Naruto.



> Itachi was the best of his clan. There was reasoning behind it. There's no excuse for Sasuke's
> 
> "NOT SO FAST DEIDARA! YOU'VE REVEALED MY TRAP CARD!"


Sasuke was a genius too, was at the top of his class and was said to have even more potential than Itachi.



> faggotry.


Don't start shit like that.



> Luffy always implies he's got a new trick up his eleeve when he says that he's thought up a few new ideas he'd like to try, or he thinks on the fly like he did with Gomu Gomu no Storm, Gomu Gomu no Golden Rifle, etc.


But he "implies" it right before he uses it, would that mean that if Sasuke "implied" that he got a new sharingan move to Deidara it would've made it ok?



> How so? It's no different from Naruto making the fuuton rasengan. At least Sasuke expanding chidori isn't bullshit like hsi magic eyes that can do anything and have no flaws whatsoever.


So you're saying that sharingan should be unable to evolve and create new techniques? And we've been over the "No flaws" thing already.



> Now where did I even say that?


You "implied" it.
How do you know what Gainax feels like "copying off"?


As it's almost 6 in the morning over here, and im tired as hell, i'll reply to your post tomorrow.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Sure, but we were talking bout One piece, not Naruto.



I'm saying you can't just call them assumptions for one series and not another. You can say that about all series. I would have thought you'd figure that out.




KLoWn said:


> Sasuke was a genius too, was at the top of his class and was said to have even more potential than Itachi.
> 
> 
> Don't start shit like that.



I'm not starting shit. Because it was faggotry. It was horrible writing pure and simple.

and Sasuke being a genius has nothing to do with the sharingan. We're talking about how the sharingan is h4x.




KLoWn said:


> But he "implies" it right before he uses it, would that mean that if Sasuke "implied" that he got a new sharingan move to Deidara it would've made it ok?



Sasuke did it during his fight with Naruto when he got the third tomoe. At least at that point he was just learning techniques of the sharingan. It wasn't just pulling powers out of your ass.




KLoWn said:


> So you're saying that sharingan should be unable to evolve and create new techniques? And we've been over the "No flaws" thing already.



Well with that logic the Byakuugan should be allowed to do so as well, yet it hasn't.




KLoWn said:


> You "implied" it.
> How do you know what Gainax feels like "copying off"?
> 
> 
> As it's almost 6 in the morning over here, and im tired as hell, i'll reply to your post tomorrow.



I wasn't implying it at all. Then again you were implying that it was TTGL that ripped off Naruto so it's a lose-lose situation we got here.

and I agree with Shiroi. Cross Epoch > all


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 23, 2007)

Naruto and Bleach. That's about it.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Well since things have cooled off I'll just be frank.
> 
> Your an idiot who clearly has no idea what I'm talking about.



Do you want some more CHEESE with that whine?

LOL Here we go again...Zephos going on his _"You don't know what I am talking about"_ _"You never understand me or my feelings"_ rant. For the love of god Zephos, WHITEBEARD was right about you, you being the LURKER that you are plays the "I am a victim" card all the time. EVERYONE who read this thread knows what the hell you be talkin bout Zephos, your not this genius intellectual who's posts are just impossible to understand. Zephos the point is your logic and posts suck @#$ you don't even understand how Naruto's poularity = QUALITY! For Christ sake I have  bashed it into your freakin head time and time again yet you don't understand. Why the hell is someone like Micheal Jordan so damn popular mmmm...Mr. Intellectual? Because his ass was a QUALITY basketball player on the damn court but according to your ass backwards logic his popularity doesn't make him a quality player. You continually repeated this, do you have RCS (Repetitive Crap Syndrome)? Your argument is no better than that of a fish. PEOPLE MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND AND PEOPLE MAKE NARUTO MANGA WHAT IT IS TODAY...!@#$ING SUCCESSFUL. My god Zephos what else do you want I can't bring sand to the beach son, the rest you are going to have to figure out on your own. I find it highly funny that you try to bash the Naruto Manga's story that is HIGHLY successful because of it's popular story. _"Oh Naruto's story doesn't reach my level of intellect, I can't get into touch with Saskue's feelings,"_ LOL, if your @#$ is looking for something to challenge you, your daft @#$ won't find it in a children's comic book (especially Shonen Jump), Go pick up a a novel so you can have your intelectual orgy that you always wanted. Naruto is succesful because of it's popularity, period. You Zephos with the intelligence of a soggy biscuit isn't going to convince me (or the many supporters of the manga) otherwise.

YALL KNOW WHAT THE HELL NARUTO IS, Kishimoto don't have to revitalize nothing.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 23, 2007)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Lucky Star...


Lawl


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2007)

^Some people(like me) think that it is Superboy.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 23, 2007)

Most overrated *manga*

:rofl

And while there is a Lucky Star manga(4koma), its pretty obscure...


----------



## Aldric (Oct 23, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Not popular at all....It just don't hit.



How forget it?

Scroll down to the middle of the page to see Bastard!! sold 21 850 000 volumes in 2005, add another million for vol 24 and vol 25. It's one of the most popular seinens in Japan, so following your brilliant logic I guess you're wrong to hate it since so many people are fans of it?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 23, 2007)

Bleach, and Inuyasha. Both use the same arc over and over. Both have no real character development, and so on.


----------



## Yak (Oct 23, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Bleach, and Inuyasha. Both use the same arc over and over. Both have no real character development, and so on.



Except that Bleach had like only two yet and Inu Yasha.... how many? 10 or something?  But yes, I do wholeheartedly agree, Bleach is at a major low at the moment, I'm not even going to talk that good.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 23, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I'm saying you can't just call them assumptions for one series and not another. You can say that about all series. I would have thought you'd figure that out.


Ofc you can, but i don't know how we went from disussing Zoro's speed to assumptions in manga.



> I'm not starting shit. Because it was faggotry. It was horrible writing pure and simple.


I disagree, but since this is just an endless loop, where no one is gonna change his mind, let's leave it at that.



> and Sasuke being a genius has nothing to do with the sharingan. We're talking about how the sharingan is h4x.


If it popped up from nowhere and there hadn't been a timeskip i would agree, as it is now, i don't.



> Sasuke did it during his fight with Naruto when he got the third tomoe. At least at that point he was just learning techniques of the sharingan. It wasn't just pulling powers out of your ass.


But the 3 tomoe sharingan wasn't anything new, we knew it was gonna happend. And it's still no diffrent from how the strawhat crew pulls moves out of their ass in all their new battles.



> Well with that logic the Byakuugan should be allowed to do so as well, yet it hasn't.


But there's nothing suggesting that it ain't gonna happend either, is it gonna be a problem if it does?



> I wasn't implying it at all. Then again you were implying that it was TTGL that ripped off Naruto so it's a lose-lose situation we got here.


Then we leave this.



> and I agree with Shiroi. Cross Epoch > all


Disagree. Cross Epoch was fun due to the fact you got to see the DB & OP characters in the same place, other than that it was nothing special.


----------



## MdB (Oct 23, 2007)

And since when did Zoro only showed immense speed at Whiskey Peak? I'm sorry, but I can't understand that logic considering he could already move up to the posisition of a barricade of cannonballs after they where fired and slice all of them in two. Also, he fought at equal footing with Kaku and Ryuuma which is even more impressive than his speed feat at Whiskey Peak. So, no. It isn't inconsistent.


----------



## Sagara (Oct 23, 2007)

Overrated? Shippuuden IMO.


----------



## bijuu231 (Oct 23, 2007)

bleach
claymore
berserk
hajime no ippo
bastard
tenjou tenje
and hitman reborn
edit:


> Overrated? Shippuuden IMO.


manga not anime


----------



## Sagara (Oct 23, 2007)

⅔ said:


> bleach
> claymore
> berserk
> hajime no ippo
> ...



There is a manga called Naruto Shippuuden, ne?


----------



## Saga-Sama (Oct 23, 2007)

Bleach has quite some fans and ratings but it, especially right now, kinda sucks.


----------



## MdB (Oct 23, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Who said he only showed immense sped at WP? But to move so fast that the people who were looking at him didn't notice him disappearing and joining in on the "look around" scene hasn't happened again.



He did that infront of a group that is cannon fodder. His fight with Ryuuma is far above simply disappearing from someones field of vision.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 23, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> He did that infront of a group that is cannon fodder. His fight with Ryuuma is far above simply disappearing from someones field of vision.


Can't remember any speedfeats from the Ryuuma fight, but then again, the only thing i do remember bout it is when he torched the guy.


----------



## MdB (Oct 23, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Can't remember any speedfeats from the Ryuuma fight, but then again, the only thing i do remember bout it is when he torched the guy.



He overwhelmed Brooke with his speed and speedblitzed Nami, Ussop and Chopper in one swift motion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2007)

Saga-Sama said:


> Bleach has quite some fans and ratings but it, especially right now, kinda sucks.



QUOTED FOR TRUTH. Imma rep you just for sayin that.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 23, 2007)

> bleach
> claymore
> berserk
> hajime no ippo
> ...



how is tenjho tenge ovverated?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

> LOL Here we go again...Zephos going on his _"You don't know what I am talking about"_ _"You never understand me or my feelings"_ rant.



Exactly, considering the second mock quotation, we again can tell you couldn't even figure out my saying what you didn't figure out.



> For the love of god Zephos, WHITEBEARD was right about you,



The guy leading the entire OP sub forum into a retarded RPG?
Yes, please shower us with those lofty friends of yours opinions.



> you being the LURKER that you are plays the "I am a victim" card all the time.



Alright. Lets tally you saying things completely not in my posts.
(1) Me talking about feelings.
(2) Lurking (?) 
(3) Victimization (?)



> EVERYONE who read this thread knows what the hell you be talkin bout Zephos,



Yhea, they do. I had multiple people agreeing as you can go back and se, and I even got a pos rep from someoe Iv'e never seen before.

What did you get?



> your not this genius intellectual who's posts are just impossible to understand.



No, like I said its a really easy concept.
I'm not a genius, you are however an idiot.



> Zephos the point is your logic and posts suck @#$



Its not MY logic. Did you not read the links I offered 6 pages back?



> you don't even understand how Naruto's poularity = QUALITY!



Because it dosen't.



> For Christ sake I have  bashed it into your freakin head time and time again yet you don't understand.



You do realize this was over as soon as I posted the fallacy links?



> Why the hell is someone like Micheal Jordan so damn popular mmmm...Mr. Intellectual?



Because he's a good basketball player.
Now this is exactly where your an idiot.
Because even after a couple dozen times of me showing your contradictory logic of bad things being popular you still don't get it. Everyone in the world knows a thing thats popular that they think sucks ass.
Everyone should understand the concept here.
That popularity dosen't mean something is good.
or likewise
That popularity dosen't mean something is bad.

Popularity means something is popular.

Thats it.



> Because his ass was a QUALITY basketball player on the damn court but according to your ass backwards logic his popularity doesn't make him a quality player.



No Phenomonyl, I never said that. This is what I mean when I say you have ni idea what I'm talking about.
Are you scared being so confused about everything?



> You continually repeated this, do you have RCS (Repetitive Crap Syndrome)?



Find me a place where my logic dictates Michael Jackson sucks because he's popular.



> Your argument is no better than that of a fish.



Hahaha, wow.



> PEOPLE MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND AND PEOPLE MAKE NARUTO MANGA WHAT IT IS TODAY...!@#$ING SUCCESSFUL.



They make it sell well. Do they make it a good story?
What about Bastard?
People love that as Aldrich just showed.



> My god Phenomonyl what else do you want I can't bring sand to the beach son, the rest you are going to have to figure out on your own. I find it highly funny that you try to bash the Bastard Manga's story that is HIGHLY successful because of it's popular story.



You see what I did there?



> _"Oh Naruto's story doesn't reach my level of intellect, I can't get into touch with Saskue's feelings,"_



(5) Never said that either. Again showing you don't actually read my posts.



> Go pick up a a novel so you can have your intelectual orgy that you always wanted.



Thats funny, I think you killed your own argument for the third time.
But its so popular! How could it be lower quality than some smarty fartsy book that people aren't buying as much of?



> Naruto is succesful because of it's popularity, period.



Well that makes no sense.
How is something popular by being popular, either your suggesting its popular due to peer pressure, which wouldnt have anything to do with Naruto...
Phenom! You killed your own argument again!



> You Zephos with the intelligence of a soggy biscuit isn't going to convince me (or the many supporters of the manga) otherwise.



Phenom, do you even read Naruto? What happend to Sai during thier recent mission? Answer.



> YALL KNOW WHAT THE HELL NARUTO IS, Kishimoto don't have to revitalize nothing.



Heres an idea. David Bowie's 80s albums were uber popular compared to say his under popular late 70's albums.
Bowie has apologized for the low quality of his 80's albums and is still getting accolades and sales and giving huge influnence for his late 70's albums.

In your world. How is this possible.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2007)

the concept of popularity =/= quality shouldn't be that hard to grasp...


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 23, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> He overwhelmed Brooke with his speed and speedblitzed Nami, Ussop and Chopper in one swift motion.


Yeah but those tree are hardly any speeddemons.


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2007)

The same Chooper who fought a member of the CP9 without much PIS/CIS. So he's used to dealing to some extent with speedsters.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 23, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Ofc you can, but i don't know how we went from disussing Zoro's speed to assumptions in manga.



Because you said until it's proven it's all assumptions. All I said is that you can say that about any manga's feats then.




KLoWn said:


> If it popped up from nowhere and there hadn't been a timeskip i would agree, as it is now, i don't.



during the time skip Sasuke was learning jutsu. If anything Kishimoto was making these extra powers he tacked onto the sharingan a natural part of the sharingan that was always there from the beginning when it never was. If Sasuke was with Kakashi during the timeskip trying to improve his sharingan skills then I would agree with you, but he wasn't and these abilities that you call natural parts of the sharingan are just bullshit add on's that kept Sasuke from losing. Heck I don't ever remember seeing any sharingan user being able to read a person's chakra until the Deidara fight. The fact that Kakashi nor Itachi showed this ability proves it's bullshit.




KLoWn said:


> But the 3 tomoe sharingan wasn't anything new, we knew it was gonna happend. And it's still no diffrent from how the strawhat crew pulls moves out of their ass in all their new battles.



We knew when he gained the third tomoe that he gained a sharingan upgrade. The Mangekyou sharingan was supposed to be the final upgrade after that. Yet why would Sasuke need it now when the sharingan he already has can practically do everything like a damn swiss army knife?

The straw hats were never limited the way the sharingan was presented. So that argument is moot. The straw hat's creating new moves from their own weapons or devil fruit abilities is far different than an eye power that was defined from the beginning to have only certain characteristics only for it to be retconned again and again. The straw hat's abilities were never defined. They had room to grow. You can't say that about the sharingan.




KLoWn said:


> But there's nothing suggesting that it ain't gonna happend either, is it gonna be a problem if it does?



But that's the thing. It's not. Heck even Neji didn't really show us anything new with the Byakuugan during the rescue Gaara arc. Hinata hasn't shown us anything different either.as of now and considering how most of the side characters in Naruto aren't important I doubt we'll see anything new from Hinata. So there you go. At least the Byakuugan stayed in the boundries of what it could and could not do as to how it was defined. The sharingan didn't do this.




KLoWn said:


> Disagree. Cross Epoch was fun due to the fact you got to see the DB & OP characters in the same place, other than that it was nothing special.



Oh but yet I'm sure if it was a Naruto and Bleach crossover you'd be saying different.


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2007)

Naruto spawned Sasuke and his fucking tards, that is terrible enough to being massively over-rated.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 23, 2007)

Aethos said:


> during the time skip Sasuke was learning jutsu. If anything Kishimoto was making these extra powers he tacked onto the sharingan a natural part of the sharingan that was always there from the beginning when it never was. If Sasuke was with Kakashi during the timeskip trying to improve his sharingan skills then I would agree with you, but he wasn't and these abilities that you call natural parts of the sharingan are just bullshit add on's that kept Sasuke from losing. Heck I don't ever remember seeing any sharingan user being able to read a person's chakra until the Deidara fight. The fact that Kakashi nor Itachi showed this ability proves it's bullshit.


It hasn't been stated anywhere what Sasuke was training during the timeskip, why should it be limited to only jutsus?
Kakashi obtained his new MS during the timeskip but Sasuke couldn't train his sharingan to use it in diffrent ways during the same timespan?



> We knew when he gained the third tomoe that he gained a sharingan upgrade. The Mangekyou sharingan was supposed to be the final upgrade after that. Yet why would Sasuke need it now when the sharingan he already has can practically do everything like a damn swiss army knife?


Where does it say that MS would be the final upgrade?
Kakashi's MS is proof that it can evolve further.



> The straw hats were never limited the way the sharingan was presented. So that argument is moot. The straw hat's creating new moves from their own weapons or devil fruit abilities is far different than an eye power that was defined from the beginning to have only certain characteristics only for it to be retconned again and again. The straw hat's abilities were never defined. They had room to grow. You can't say that about the sharingan.


Where was it stated that the sharingan couldn't evolve and grow from what we was told in earlier chapters?
We was told what the the normal sharingan was capable off, not what it's limits was.



> But that's the thing. It's not. Heck even Neji didn't really show us anything new with the Byakuugan during the rescue Gaara arc. Hinata hasn't shown us anything different either.as of now and considering how most of the side characters in Naruto aren't important I doubt we'll see anything new from Hinata. So there you go. At least the Byakuugan stayed in the boundries of what it could and could not do as to how it was defined. The sharingan didn't do this.


Neji's training before timeskip had him saying something like "Can't stop until i see *that*" which would indicate that there's probably something new byukuugan thingy on it's way, probably something that Hinata achived and Neji couldn't.



> Oh but yet I'm sure if it was a Naruto and Bleach crossover you'd be saying different.


If it was just as boring as Cross Epoch why would i?


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2007)

Cross Epoch shits on any Naruto/Bleach crossover. Kubo and Kishimoto don't have the right to be near Oda or Toriyama.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, time to beat on my drum....



Zephos said:


> Exactly, considering the second mock quotation, we again can tell you couldn't even figure out my saying what you didn't figure out.
> The guy leading the entire OP sub forum into a retarded RPG?Yes, please shower us with those lofty friends of yours opinions.Alright. Lets tally you saying things completely not in my posts.(1) Me talking about feelings.(2) Lurking (?)
> (3) Victimization (?)Yhea, they do. I had multiple people agreeing as you can go back and se, and I even got a pos rep from someoe Iv'e never seen before.What did you get?
> No, like I said its a really easy concept.I'm not a genius, you are however an idiot.Its not MY logic. Did you not read the links I offered 6 pages back?Because it dosen't.You do realize this was over as soon as I posted the fallacy links?
> ...





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Find me a place where my logic dictates Michael Jackson sucks because he's popular.





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.



Pa-rum-pum-pum-pum.

I played my drum, Pa-rum-pum-pum-pum

I played my best, Pa-rum-pum-pum-pum, rum-pum-pum-pum, rum-pum-pum-pum.

Then I smiled, Pa-rum-pum-pum-pum.

me and my drum.



Aldric said:


> Link removed
> 
> Scroll down to the middle of the page to see Bastard!! sold 21 850 000 volumes in 2005, add another million for vol 24 and vol 25. It's one of the most popular seinens *in Japan*, so following your brilliant logic I guess you're wrong to hate it since so many people are fans of it?



That's a French forum? Wow, I am impressed, so it had some hits in japan...What happend?


----------



## Fang (Oct 23, 2007)

^ Because Phenomenol, Aldric is French.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 23, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> It hasn't been stated anywhere what Sasuke was training during the timeskip, why should it be limited to only jutsus?
> Kakashi obtained his new MS during the timeskip but Sasuke couldn't train his sharingan to use it in diffrent ways during the same timespan?



He was with Orochimaru. What do you think he was learning? Especially with Orochimaru promising to teach him new jutsu. How's Orochimaru going to teach Sasuke anything about the sharingan?

Yeah well no one even knows how the fuck Kakashi even gained the MS. It's probably one of the biggest plot holes in all of part 2.




KLoWn said:


> Where does it say that MS would be the final upgrade?
> Kakashi's MS is proof that it can evolve further.



Itachi stated that the mangekyou sharingan was the sharingan's full potential. It's obvious that the mangekyou sharingan was the final step.




KLoWn said:


> Where was it stated that the sharingan couldn't evolve and grow from what we was told in earlier chapters?
> We was told what the the normal sharingan was capable off, not what it's limits was.



Again same could be said of the Byakuugan. We were told that it gave 360 degree sight along with heighted eyesight and the ability to see chakra points. What if Hinata suddenly started shooting lasers out of her eyes would you just say "Oh the Byakuugan could always do that but we just didn't know till now?!"




KLoWn said:


> Neji's training before timeskip had him saying something like "Can't stop until i see *that*" which would indicate that there's probably something new byukuugan thingy on it's way, probably something that Hinata achived and Neji couldn't.



If anything Neji was mostly trying to improve his skills so he could fight long range fights as well as close range. That's improving a weakness. The sharingan never had any weaknesses to improve on.




KLoWn said:


> If it was just as boring as Cross Epoch why would i?



Because it's two series you think are underrated compared to two series you think are overrated.

or maybe it's because you like them more so it wouldn't bother you.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 23, 2007)

Aethos said:


> He was with Orochimaru. What do you think he was learning? Especially with Orochimaru promising to teach him new jutsu. How's Orochimaru going to teach Sasuke anything about the sharingan?


Who said Sasuke needed Oro to train his sharingan?
Kakashi made it on his own, why couldn't Sasuke?



> Yeah well no one even knows how the fuck Kakashi even gained the MS. It's probably one of the biggest plot holes in all of part 2.


No one knows where the Strawhats learns all their new techniques without training either, is that a plothole?



> Itachi stated that the mangekyou sharingan was the sharingan's full potential. It's obvious that the mangekyou sharingan was the final step.


Then Kakashi came along and proved Itachi wrong.
Also, he didn't say it was it's "full potential", he was commenting on Kakashi using his sharingan so well and told him that he would show him "the true powers of the bloodline sharingan".



> Again same could be said of the Byakuugan. We were told that it gave 360 degree sight along with heighted eyesight and the ability to see chakra points. What if Hinata suddenly started shooting lasers out of her eyes would you just say "Oh the Byakuugan could always do that but we just didn't know till now?!"


Yeah we got to know the basics of the Byakuugan, it's never been stated that it can't be evolved further. Feels like im saying the same shit over and over to you here.

New moves and techniques is getting introduced all the time, i don't know why you're so frickin uptight bout this. 
It's not like we knew that Luffy could go gear3, make his fist ?ber big and after that shrink into a midget before his fight with Lucci.

Isn't that the same kind of "he could always do that but we ddin't know until now?!" thing?
Since he could do it, but not before he trained his body for it.



> If anything Neji was mostly trying to improve his skills so he could fight long range fights as well as close range. That's improving a weakness.


This is just you speculating since we have no idea what he was trying to aquire, and if he merely was trying to improve his allround skillz he wouldn't have used the word "That" which always is used when it's about some new technique we're not supposed to know about yet.



> Because it's two series you think are underrated compared to two series you think are overrated.


Now you're just plain lying since i've never said that Naruto & Bleach are underated.
I also like OP just as much as Naruto so it's all bullshit from your side.



> or maybe it's because you like them more so it wouldn't bother you.


Something boring doesn't become fun just because characters you like is in it, atleast that's what i think, but if you think that OP/DB chars makes whatever they're in awsome then good for you.


Anyways, this conversation is somewhat offtopic and if you wish to continue it i'll send you a PM regarding your next post.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

Phenomonyl said:
			
		

> me find evidece of you saying Micheal jackson/jordan sucks because he's popular





> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.



I don't know if english is your native language or what but that very obviously isn't saying things that are popular suck.

This is exactly what I mean when I say you have no idea what I'm talking about.
For 7 pages Iv'e been telling you popularity dosen't determine quality and has nothing to do with it.

Somehow, through pure dumbness I guess, you read that as me saying popularity is negative in regards to quality. When I'm pretty fucking obviously saying its indifferent to quality.

Again, find quote of me saying popularity makes something bad.

Or learn the difference between saying something is bad and saying something is unrelated.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

Your a True base head, The core of your argument is what it is..."Quality has NOTHING to do with popularity", PERIOD. Don't try to over analyze your own bull@#$% because you fail.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Your a True base head, The core of your argument is what it is..."Quality has NOTHING to do with popularity", PERIOD. Don't try to over analyze your own bull@#$% because you fail.



Saying something has nothing to do with something, is exactly the same as saying its unrelated.

This is what we call english.

Have you ever conceded anything in your whole life? Because now would be the time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 23, 2007)

Naruto. Hands down.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Saying something has nothing to do with something, is exactly the same as saying its unrelated.
> 
> This is what we call english.
> 
> Have you ever conceded anything in your whole life? Because now would be the time.



Stop, your irrelevant rant won't save your @#$....

You have already conceded...



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Find me a place where my logic dictates Michael Jackson sucks because he's popular.





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Stop your irrelevant rant won't sve your @#$....
> 
> You have already conceded...



lol
Please define "nothing" for me Phenom.


I will seriously pos rep you if you for once concede.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

YOUR Base Head ass look up what the word nothing means...then look up the word quality.

I don't give a damn about Internet rep, you E-net bum.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> YOUR Base Head ass look up what the word nothing means...then look up the word quality.



Burden of proof is on you Phenom, your making claims that its negative. Now back them up.

And as for quality.


> 1.	an essential or distinctive characteristic, property, or attribute: the chemical qualities of alcohol.
> 2.	character or nature, as belonging to or distinguishing a thing: the quality of a sound.
> *3.	character with respect to fineness, or grade of excellence: food of poor quality; silks of fine quality.*
> *4.	high grade; superiority; excellence: wood grain of quality.*
> ...



If you want to specify whats being judged be my guest.
We of course are probably talking about plot, characters, art etc.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

YOU were the one using "Nothing" as a negative Base head. Saying it hasn't to do with popularity, Now that you know what the hell quality means... You just pwned yourself....


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

> YOU were the one using "Nothing" as a negative Base head.



Why would I use a word to mean something it dosen't mean?



> Saying it hasn't to do with popularity,



Popularity is absent in determining quality.
"Nothing" is the absense of something. Look how nice I am, I just defined the word for you.
Please tell me you don't speak english natively.



> Now that you know what the hell quality means... You just pwned yourself....



How? Which defenition are you talking about.

I know your trying to stall your loss by being indirect but its really inevitable at this point. Call me a poopyhead and than go back to whatever it is you enjoy doing.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

Zephos, you trying to twist things shows how you fail...Get some UNDERSTANDING!! I will let you deal with yourself....



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Find me a place where my logic dictates Michael Jackson sucks because he's popular.





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 23, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Who said Sasuke needed Oro to train his sharingan?
> Kakashi made it on his own, why couldn't Sasuke?



Kakashi is also a lot older than Sasuke too so has had more years of experience to master the sharingan as best he could.




KLoWn said:


> No one knows where the Strawhats learns all their new techniques without training either, is that a plothole?



Again there's a difference between inventing new moves and improving on a fighting style, and just tacking on powers to an ability that's already been defined. I would probably compare the sharingan more to the devil fruits than the fighting styles of the straw hats because the devil fruits are defined with having in what they can and cannot do. 

So no it's not a plot hole for the straw hats to create new techniques, but it is one when it was made clear that the mangekyou sharingan could be only achieved by killing your best friend, yet Kakashi didn't do that to gain the MS. Not to mention that only pure blood Uchiha's like Sasuke and Itachi were the only one's capable of obtaining it. That's what makes Kakashi having the MS a plot hole. Because it makes no sense for him to suddenly have it.




KLoWn said:


> Then Kakashi came along and proved Itachi wrong.
> Also, he didn't say it was it's "full potential", he was commenting on Kakashi using his sharingan so well and told him that he would show him "the true powers of the bloodline sharingan".



If the true powers of the sharingan are manifested by the mangekyou than that only proves further that the mangekyou is the sharingan's full potential.




KLoWn said:


> Yeah we got to know the basics of the Byakuugan, it's never been stated that it can't be evolved further. Feels like im saying the same shit over and over to you here.



Because you are? You're the one trying to make me believe that obvious plot holes and bad writing are non-existant in Naruto.



KLoWn said:


> New moves and techniques is getting introduced all the time, i don't know why you're so frickin uptight bout this.
> It's not like we knew that Luffy could go gear3, make his fist ?ber big and after that shrink into a midget before his fight with Lucci.



But Luffy can use the gears because of his devil fruit's ability. Because his body is rubber it makes sense that he can use the gears, and we knew that Luffy's entire body was rubber from the beginning so that made even more sense.

I've never said the elemental jutsu's can't evolve, but bloodlines have limits built in to say what they can and can't do and it's the author's job to abide by those guidelines. However, Kishimoto has been retconning the sharingan over and over again, and the only reason he's done this is because it's obvious that unless he did so Sasuke would have lost to Deidara.



KLoWn said:


> Isn't that the same kind of "he could always do that but we ddin't know until now?!" thing?
> Since he could do it, but not before he trained his body for it.



As I said it's different. Neji wasn't necessarily training to try to pull new eye powers out of his ass. The Byakuugan would always be mostly for close range fighting despite what Neji said. Again if Neji or Hinata suddenly started shooting lasers out of their eyes would you say that it's one of those things they could always do but we didn't know of till now? Even though there's no evidence to support it?




KLoWn said:


> This is just you speculating since we have no idea what he was trying to aquire, and if he merely was trying to improve his allround skillz he wouldn't have used the word "That" which always is used when it's about some new technique we're not supposed to know about yet.



and we probably won't even know what THAT is considering I doubt we'll ever even see Neji again, and even if we do considering the performance Team Gai got in part 2 so far I doubt we'll ever see Neji get a major fight.




KLoWn said:


> Now you're just plain lying since i've never said that Naruto & Bleach are underated.
> I also like OP just as much as Naruto so it's all bullshit from your side.



Yeah I was lying there. However, considering you always get so defensive towards Naruto and tend to lash out at One Piece a lot. I had to make suure ya know?




KLoWn said:


> Something boring doesn't become fun just because characters you like is in it, atleast that's what i think, but if you think that OP/DB chars makes whatever they're in awsome then good for you.



I never said it was fun because characters I like are in it.




KLoWn said:


> Anyways, this conversation is somewhat offtopic and if you wish to continue it i'll send you a PM regarding your next post.



Do whatever you like then.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Zephos, you trying to twist things shows how you fail...Get some UNDERSTANDING!! I will let you deal with yourself....



Popularity is absent in determining quality.
"Nothing" is the absense of something. Look how nice I am, I just defined the word for you.
Please tell me you don't speak english natively.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

Please sort it out with yourself...you have failed.



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Find me a place where my logic dictates Michael Jackson sucks because he's popular.





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Please sort it out with yourself...you have failed.



All done.

Popularity is absent in determining quality.
"Nothing" is the absense of something. Look how nice I am, I just defined the word for you.
Please tell me you don't speak english natively.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

Zephos said:
			
		

> Find me a place where my logic dictates Michael Jackson sucks because he's popular.





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.



..........


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 23, 2007)

> Do whatever you like then.


Well personally i think this is just gonna end up beeing a never-ending battle since neither of us is gonna budge, and to keep going seems somewhat pointless.

That's why i asked if you wanted to continue it, cuz if you wanna keep debating this subject then im not gonna quit on you, and i'll PM you with a response.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> ..........



Popularity is absent in determining quality.
"Nothing" is the absense of something. Look how nice I am, I just defined the word for you.
Please tell me you don't speak english natively.

Here is the irrefutable truth.


Thats the dictionary.
"something that is nonexistent."

Its over, youv'e lost.
And you know it.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

No Zephos don't do that...You can't twist this..understand what you posted...

1.	no thing; not anything; *naught*: to say nothing.
2.	*no part, share*, or trace (usually fol. by of): The house showed nothing of its former magnificence.



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.



Sorry Zephos your post fails and your a base head proven to everyone everywhere.....Go back to being a.....
Lurker....​


----------



## Zephos (Oct 23, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> No Zephos don't do that...You can't twist this..understand what you posted...
> 
> 1.	no thing; not anything; *naught*: to say nothing.
> 2.	*no part, share*, or trace (usually fol. by of): The house showed nothing of its former magnificence.
> ...



Popularity has not anything to do with quality.
Popularity has naught to do with quality.
Popularity has no part in quality.

Only Phenomnyl would be digging his corpse deeper after already being dead.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 23, 2007)

Zephos said:
			
		

> Find me a place where my logic dictates Michael Jackson sucks because he's popular.





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Because popularity has nothing to do with quality. Rinse wash repeat.



Think about it..You trying to twist crap won't save you son.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 24, 2007)

Even if Zephos was saying popularity equals lack of quality (which he wasn't, something anybody who even remotely gets a grasp on english language should have understood) he'd simply make the same mistake than you when you say popularity necessary implies quality so will you stop harping about some insignificant point of semantics and finally concede?

Everybody who still reads this thread can see you've been utterly defeated and made a complete fool out of yourself since then. 

Btw you didn't reply. Bastard!! sold 23 millions volumes in Japan. It's obviously popular, especially for its genre, Seinen. Yet you dislike it. Then I suppose you're wrong and have no right to "hate" and bash Hagiwara's work? So please stop immediately and start liking it. Thanks.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, Aldric to the rescue, even someone like you can see Zephos base head ass completely contradicted himself. He FAILED to see this. Popularity does EQUAL quality, Micheal Jackson was popular because he was GOOD..Micheal Jordan was popular because he was..GOOD...Dragonball is popular because it is GOOD. Do you moron's fail to see this simple concept?

As for your Bastard!! It just don't hit.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 24, 2007)

The mere fact some good things are popular doesn't mean all popular things are good.

It's elementary school logic.



> As for your Bastard!! It just don't hit.



23 millions people disagree with you Phenom. I thought it was up to THE PEOPLE TO DECIDE!!! Then don't hate it, you're wrong. For a change.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 24, 2007)

Aldric said:


> The mere fact some good things are popular doesn't mean all popular things are good.
> 
> It's elementary school logic.



That's not the case for Naruto son, something that is worldwide and bought by various companies. 



> 23 millions people disagree with you Phenom. I thought it was up to THE PEOPLE TO DECIDE!!! Then don't hate it, you're wrong. For a change.



Again, Bastard just don't hit, It doesn't compare to a HIT like Naruto. Hows your pimping project coming along?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 24, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> That's not the case for Naruto son, something that is worldwide and bought by various companies.



Me: -Something popular isn't necessarly good.

You:-Naruto is popular son, therefore it's good!

Me: *bangs head on wall till brain drips out of nose*



> Again, Bastard just don't hit, It doesn't compare to a HIT like Naruto. Hows your pimping project coming along?



It is still popular, the fact it's less popular than Naruto is irrelevant. Something selling 23 millions copies is popular. Surely you won't argue this fact Phenom? Hence as it's popular you're wrong to hate it. So follow your own rules and stop.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 24, 2007)

Aldric said:


> Me: -Something popular isn't necessarly good.You:-Naruto is popular son, therefore it's good!Me: *bangs head on wall till brain drips out of nose*



If your not talking about Naruto, leave the thread.My ass is TELLING you that Naruto is popular because IT IS GOOD.



> It is still popular, the fact it's less popular than Naruto is irrelevant. Something selling 23 millions copies is popular. Surely you won't argue this fact Phenom? Hence as it's popular you're wrong to hate it. So follow your own rules and stop.



No it is ONLY popular in JAPAN (maybe)! Let me know when it becomes a hit.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 24, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> If your not talking about Naruto, leave the thread.My ass is TELLING you that Naruto is popular because IT IS GOOD.



This thread isn't exclusively about Naruto.

So what you're saying now (excuse me, what your ass is saying, at least you admit you're talking out of your ass it's a nice start) is Naruto is popular because it is good because it is popular. I'll let people with half a frontal lobe brave enough to still browse this thread judge the stellar logic at work here.



> No it is ONLY popular in JAPAN (maybe)! Let me know when it becomes a hit.



It's also popular in Europe. It has french, german and italian fansites. Regardless, even if it was only popular in Japan it'd still be popular. You're trying to backpedal now, but your initial point was popular things are good. 

Bastard!! is popular, therefore it's good, therefore you're wrong to hate it and bash Hagiwara. So you have two solutions now; stop hating Bastard!! or admit the argument you use to defend Naruto is asinine garbage and concede.


----------



## MdB (Oct 24, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah but those tree are hardly any speeddemons.



Nami reacted to Kalifa's Soru. Or better, she could deflect a lighting strike from Enel. Chopper was fighting equally with a CP9 member until his Rumble Ball started to fuck him up. Beside's that, Zoro is a speed demon considering he is one of the Straw-Hats heavy hitters and even he had trouble with Ryuuma.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 24, 2007)

Kawaii Stronghold no Minna EX! easily.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 24, 2007)

Aldric said:


> This thread isn't exclusively about Naruto.
> 
> So what you're saying now (excuse me, what your ass is saying, at least you admit you're talking out of your ass it's a nice start) is Naruto is popular because it is good because it is popular. I'll let people with half a frontal lobe brave enough to still browse this thread judge the stellar logic at work here.





> It's also popular in Europe. It has french, german and italian fansites. Regardless, even if it was only popular in Japan it'd still be popular. You're trying to backpedal now, but your initial point was popular things are good.
> 
> Bastard!! is popular, therefore it's good, therefore you're wrong to hate it and bash Hagiwara. So you have two solutions now; stop hating Bastard!! or admit the argument you use to defend Naruto is asinine garbage and concede.



1. The discussion YOU entered is about Naruto.

2. Naruto's Quality =SELLS=GREAT MANGA! Period.

3. I Like Bastard (I Read the RAWS)!!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2007)

So using your logic, OP is a better series than Naruto cause it has sold a lot more copies??


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 25, 2007)

OP did sell more then Naruto, & I do like OP more then Naruto, but Im not going around bashing it, just cuz it didn't sell more then One Piece or its quality is not up to One Piece's.

One Piece has great quality, good char & what not, that's the reason why its Popular & sells, take that quality away it won't sell thus it won't be popular.

If yo Manga was trash (Bad Quaility), it would not sell, heck I think some manga authors are in the Red...(They owe money.)

@ Lord Kamina.......how is stating my opinion trolling?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 25, 2007)

I didnt go through all the posts but has anyone suggested OP is overrated  ?? 

OP is not an overrated manga .... how can it be if it is one of the best selling mangas around ?? It is a personal dislike if one person did not like OP. I have lost intrest in Naruto after reading and watching the awesomeness that is One Piece.
No one who has read 100 chapters of OP can call it bad and those are the ones who ought to be telling if OP is overrated or not.

@ Parallax  -- it is the other way round my friend, 
OP has sold more copies than naruto because it is better than Naruto. It is not that popular outside Japan because of how the dub created a negative image for the anime.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> 1. The discussion YOU entered is about Naruto.
> 
> 2. Naruto's Quality =SELLS=GREAT MANGA! Period.
> 
> 3. I Like Bastard (I Read the RAWS)!!



OP badily out-sells Naruto since both series inception.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 25, 2007)

would everyone just calm down for a second?  i dont see how popularity or quality matters. then what does matter you might say. to me, the only thing that matters about it is if YOU LIKE IT.



> No one knows where the Strawhats learns all their new techniques without training either, is that a plothole?



they get stronger with experience and fighting foes, thats how. its saves us the hassle of some stupid training session.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2007)

bleach is ovverated, POT is overrated, this ugly yet beautiful world is overrated..


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 25, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> OP badily out-sells Naruto since both series inception.



Yeah, I know...One Piece even broke one of Dragonball's record for most sold volumes or something.



			
				HyperKnuckles22 said:
			
		

> the only thing that matters about it is if YOU LIKE IT.



Yep....People like Naruto, especially the Ones who try to act tough just to jump on the bandwaggon of Naruto haters at this forum and bash it. They love to hate Naruto.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 25, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> would everyone just calm down for a second?  i dont see how popularity or quality matters. then what does matter you might say. to me, the only thing that matters about it is if YOU LIKE IT.



Just a question, but isn't it possible that most of the haters aren't just tjumping on the bandwagon, but in fact actually hate Naruto because they once loved it until it turned to shit, which made them question why they ever liked the series to begin with?


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 26, 2007)

Aethos said:


> but in fact actually hate Naruto because they once loved it until it turned to shit, which made them question why they ever liked the series to begin with?



Yet you don't keep coming back to something you HATE!!

Again, You LOVE to HATE Naruto.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 26, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Yet you don't keep coming back to something you HATE!!
> 
> Again, You LOVE to HATE Naruto.



Which would still means he hates it.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 26, 2007)

Chee said:


> I don't think its overrated, I personally just don't like it. Black Cat is pretty boring. D:



^ agreed it was good in the anime also -_- for like the 1st 7 episodes then it all went to hell...


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 26, 2007)

the black cat anime sucked. period. it makes shippuden  look good.

now before anyone negreps me for that, i love naruto to death, and im probobly the only person on this forum who has never gotten bored of the manga.  but, i dont hate it.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Yet you don't keep coming back to something you HATE!!
> 
> Again, You LOVE to HATE Naruto.



This coming from a person who just loves to hate.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

What's so good about Naruto anyway?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> What's so good about Naruto anyway?



Well *I* like it for the character development and plot, not to mention the fights, that's all stuff a shouen should have, not too much of one, not too little.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well *I* like it for the character development and plot, not to mention the fights, that's all stuff a shouen should have, not too much of one, not too little.



How people can actually care if Naruto saves Sasuke is beyond me. I'm tired of Naruto being about saving Sasuke. It's been that way for over 200 chapters.

As for charcter development that's another issue entirely.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, personally, i enjoyed Naruto part 1. It had a great storyline, great fights and most of the arcs were great (I loved the Zabuza and Haku arc).

Then part 2 came... and ruined everything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

Aethos said:


> How people can actually care if Naruto saves Sasuke is beyond me. I'm tired of Naruto being about saving Sasuke. It's been that way for over 200 chapters.
> 
> As for charcter development that's another issue entirely.



lol i dont care about sasuasexual at all..there are other characters other then him in the manga ya know (of course kishi has forgotten that for now but he'll come back to his senses in time)


----------



## Kakashiii (Oct 26, 2007)

Gotta say most popular shounen(fighting) manga. They have many fans who say they're great, thus making them overrated. And they're not really quality top-notch.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> lol i dont care about sasuasexual at all..there are other characters other then him in the manga ya know (of course kishi has forgotten that for now but he'll come back to his senses in time)



Really? He's done a good job of even making Naruto and Sakura side characters to Sasuke and the Uchiha's.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually, Naruto isn't that good either. He won all of his fights using the Kyuubi, except only one, in which he won with a fart, and actually took pride in *getting stronger* after the fight.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Actually, Naruto isn't that good either. He won all of his fights using the Kyuubi, except only one, in which he won with a fart, and actually took pride in *getting stronger* after the fight.



Dont.
Ever.
Say that again.

(narutard speaking)


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Not to mention how Naruto is forbidden to use Kyuubi and Fuuton Rasengan, yet he's going to anyways making the whole point of him being forbidden to use them moot. Proof of this being the key Jiraiya plans on giving Naruto.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

well if ur gonna put that up with naruto you might as well put that out with all other anime's the include a dude with darkpowers, such as jio who's only going to use the arm of satan now because it would be hax to use the whole body


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> well if ur gonna put that up with naruto you might as well put that out with all other anime's the include a dude with darkpowers, such as jio who's only going to use the arm of satan now because it would be hax to use the whole body



I never read that series so I don't have much to say about Jio. Then again I was never much interested in it anyways.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> Dont.
> Ever.
> Say that again.
> 
> (narutard speaking)



Well, i'm sorry, but it's the truth. 
As Aethos said, the point is to do stuff with his own power, yet even when using the FRS on Kakuzu he was using the Kyuubi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Well, i'm sorry, but it's the truth.
> As Aethos said, the point is to do stuff with his own power, yet even when using the FRS on Kakuzu he was using the Kyuubi.



well as he was basiclly grown with kyuubi i'd say it WAS his own power, unless of course he doesnt do kagebushin, rasengan or any of that crap that he probably couldent do without its unlimited chakra flow, which would pretty much make naruto useless


@aethos - try it


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> well as he was basiclly grown with kyuubi i'd say it WAS his own power, unless of course he doesnt do kagebushin, rasengan or any of that crap that he probably couldent do without its unlimited chakra flow, which would pretty much make naruto useless
> 
> 
> @aethos - try it



Actually, the Kyuubi is a living thing, and it was infused to him when he was a baby via Yondaime, he wasn't born with it. He could still be a great ninja without the Kyuubi, Kishi would just have to give him some speed feats or something like that and he would rock.

I'm not against characters using other powers except their own, but i don't like it when they use it all the time.
Kinda like how Sausgay uses his Sharingan hax all the time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Actually, the Kyuubi is a living thing, and it was infused to him when he was a baby via Yondaime, he wasn't born with it. He could still be a great ninja without the Kyuubi, Kishi would just have to give him some speed feats or something like that and he would rock.
> 
> I'm not against characters using other powers except their own, but i don't like it when they use it all the time.
> Kinda like how Sausgay uses his Sharingan hax all the time.



remember that i said "i'd say" in that statement, which means i believe so, it doesn't necessarily reflect the views of everyone else or even what's real


----------



## MdB (Oct 26, 2007)

Stop hating on Naruto when Bleach is still around. Otherwise I'm going to molest your butthole with a pen.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Bleach *is *bad currently, but lately it's been starting to revert from a SS arc ripoff. Plus there's the Winter War arc soon.


----------



## Kakashiii (Oct 26, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Bleach *is *bad currently, but lately it's been starting to revert from a SS arc ripoff. Plus there's the Winter War arc soon.



At least that's what we can hope. He may go different directions.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Imagine another rescue arc after this one


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 26, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Which would still means he hates it.



I said that, did you MISS this on purpose Lurker..... 



			
				Phenomenol said:
			
		

> Again, You LOVE to HATE Naruto.



Again, you stating what was already said is weak, Like I said Zephos you have no understanding, you try too hard. Your nothing when your alone trying to quote someone....You can take this back to AP or the Convo thread so you can get some support and score some more brownie points with the fellas (ON THE INTERNETZ) if you want.



			
				Aethos said:
			
		

> This coming from a person who just loves to hate.



LOL! That is funny coming from a guy who goes back to AP or the Convo thread and gossips about members on the internet (Like ANYONE cares). I suggest going outside or something. 

Phenomenol doesn't hate he congratulates.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> well as he was basiclly grown with kyuubi i'd say it WAS his own power, unless of course he doesnt do kagebushin, rasengan or any of that crap that he probably couldent do without its unlimited chakra flow, which would pretty much make naruto useless
> 
> 
> @aethos - try it



Meh I don't know. I've heard that the only thing different about Kishimoto's brothers work is that he uses the characters better, but the story seems meh to me.



Sieglein said:


> Imagine another rescue arc after this one



They'll have to save Chad next!


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> LOL! That is funny coming from a guy who goes back to AP or the Convo thread and gossips about members on the internet (Like ANYONE cares). I suggest going outside or something.
> 
> Phenomenol doesn't hate he congratulates.



I just got back from being outside. It was rainy and cold out there.


----------



## Phenomenol (Oct 26, 2007)

Go do some pushups or wash your face...Go work on yourself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Meh I don't know. I've heard that the only thing different about Kishimoto's brothers work is that he uses the characters better, but the story seems meh to me.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll have to save Chad next!



Im serious here man its AWSOME, i thought it was going to be a ripoff of naruto because i heard they were brothers, but when i sat down to read it, other then a few things its like night and day.

But on another note, i've pretty much lost all respect for kubo, if he goes to the winter war after this and just ends the thing like that with SS completley annihilating HM and then ichigo killing aizen im going to be even more pissed then i already am...because...well...what really happend in the series? two people got rescued...ok...giant battle against everybody...ok...and...that's it.


----------



## MdB (Oct 26, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Bleach *is *bad currently, but lately it's been starting to revert from a SS arc ripoff. Plus there's the Winter War arc soon.



Bleach was never good. The Soul Society arc lasted to long with a lot of stuf feeling dragged out, Ichigo farting power-ups out of his ass and the little character development we had for that entire arc made it only worse. Hueco Mundo is a blatant COPYPASTA from an already subpar arc (that sometimes bordered the quality of being bad). Thanks to it, I lost my interest regarding the future events in Bleach.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 26, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Stop hating on Naruto when Bleach is still around. Otherwise I'm going to molest your butthole with a pen.



There's also Inuyasha.  That's always a good thing to bash.  Or did IY bashing suddenly got too old?


----------



## MdB (Oct 26, 2007)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> There's also Inuyasha.  That's always a good thing to bash.  Or did IY bashing suddenly got too old?



Inuyasha hating is oldskool, Naruto hating is the new shit.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2007)

Pokemon > Inuyasha. I'm dead serious.


----------



## MdB (Oct 26, 2007)

At least Pokemon gave me good childhood memories. Fuck Inuyasha it will never reach Pokemon's greatness.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2007)

Is it just me or does that mangeka of Inuyasha love names that end with the suffic of "maru" ?


----------



## MdB (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe.... Though what suprises me even more is the quality of the art (after more than 400 chapters).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Maybe.... Though what suprises me even more is the quality of the art (after more than 400 chapters).



takashi seemed to get worse with backrounds as the manga went on, as usually its the opposite lol, and she doesnt know many facial expressions either...it sux.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> Im serious here man its AWSOME, i thought it was going to be a ripoff of naruto because i heard they were brothers, but when i sat down to read it, other then a few things its like night and day.
> 
> But on another note, i've pretty much lost all respect for kubo, if he goes to the winter war after this and just ends the thing like that with SS completley annihilating HM and then ichigo killing aizen im going to be even more pissed then i already am...because...well...what really happend in the series? two people got rescued...ok...giant battle against everybody...ok...and...that's it.



Aizen's not even a real threat to anybody. The only reason Ichigo and crew give a damn is cause he kidnapped Orihime.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Aizen's not even a real threat to anybody. The only reason Ichigo and crew give a damn is cause he kidnapped Orihime.



that doesnt give ichigo even a valid reason to play hero around this time anyway does it? -_- i guess hax inoue's plan just got fucking scrapped huh, too bad, that was gonna be her shining moment to..ah well ya cant have originality in bleach anyway, the whole series is just a slightly hashed version of yuyu anyway.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2007)

Aizen is the strongest bad guy in Shonen Jump history, as well as the most creative.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Aizen is the strongest bad guy in Shonen Jump history, as well as the most creative.



he's not creative at all! he just used a hax move for like the whole series, that's not being clever, that's just being cheap and i know you know that, but i had to get it off my chest


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> that doesnt give ichigo even a valid reason to play hero around this time anyway does it? -_- i guess hax inoue's plan just got fucking scrapped huh, too bad, that was gonna be her shining moment to..ah well ya cant have originality in bleach anyway, the whole series is just a slightly hashed version of yuyu anyway.



If Soul Society was more involved instead of Ichigo defying soul society just to save his friend it'd be more interesting.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Aizen is the strongest bad guy in Shonen Jump history, as well as the most creative.



my ass he is. genei ryodan, toguro, sensui, vegeta, evangeline, and tons of other villian types in shonen kick his cheap hax ass. hell light would kill him.



> that doesnt give ichigo even a valid reason to play hero around this time anyway does it? -_- i guess hax inoue's plan just got fucking scrapped huh, too bad, that was gonna be her shining moment to..ah well ya cant have originality in bleach anyway, the whole series is just a slightly hashed version of yuyu anyway.



if those two were together, that would be believable for the current arc to happen. and YYH shits on bleach.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> my ass he is. genei ryodan, toguro, sensui, vegeta, evangeline, and tons of other villian types in shonen kick his cheap hax ass. hell light would kill him.
> 
> 
> 
> if those two were together, that would be believable for the current arc to happen. and YYH shits on bleach.



your damn right it does, does everything better too.


----------



## MdB (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> If Soul Society was more involved instead of Ichigo defying soul society just to save his friend it'd be more interesting.



Didn't you saw the latest spoiler? Kubo writtin himself in a corner by letting Kenpachi appear. Soul Society clearly stated they wouldn't help them because it would be suicide or something along those lines. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Didn't you saw the latest spoiler? Kubo writtin himself in a corner by letting Kenpachi appear. Soul Society clearly stated they wouldn't help them because it would be suicide or something along those lines. I couldn't stop laughing.



well I just saw it now. Yeah I can't help but laugh too. Kubo pretty much screwed himself over.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

why is kenpachi there??? i mean didnt they give specific orders that they were not to interfere? hopefully it isnt some BS "kenpachi doesnt care about the rules" thing. i mean what's he gonna do against the espada anyway if he cant beat normal shinigami ichigo much less bankai vizard


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 27, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> why is kenpachi there??? i mean didnt they give specific orders that they were not to interfere? hopefully it isnt some BS "kenpachi doesnt care about the rules" thing. i mean what's he gonna do against the espada anyway if he cant beat normal shinigami ichigo much less bankai vizard



It is propably BS like he doesn't care about the rules.

But i think he propably got upgraded and learned to control his Shikai, or else there would be no point in bringing him in the arc just to get him owned.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> It is propably BS like he doesn't care about the rules.
> 
> But i think he propably got upgraded and learned to control his Shikai, or else there would be no point in bringing him in the arc just to get him owned.



doubt it, shikai for a guy who's zanpaktou refuses to open up for him is impossible, im thinking are more shinigami then just him there, one dispatched at rukia's location, one at chads, its horribly obvious that way. "HAHAAH UR DEAD" then a random shinigami that's not even supposed to be there interferes saying some dumb line that's supposed to be cool but ends up being retarded like the whole situation..bleach is hardly unique.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Aizen is the strongest bad guy in Shonen Jump history, as well as the most creative.



*applause* well excecuted bait


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

Taleran said:


> *applause* well excecuted bait



its not just good, its awsome, infact i'd wager to say its the most finely excecuted bait ever.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Nah it's obvious that Uchiha's are the strongest of all villains in any fictional universe ever. They're also creattive and have the most depth of any character I've ever seen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Nah it's obvious that Uchiha's are the strongest of all villains in any fictional universe ever. They're also creattive and have the most depth of any character I've ever seen.



except maybe sasuasexual, he's not good at all.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah that Bleach spoiler kind of annoys me too.  Is it even in Kenpachi's character to do something like this? Wouldn't he be like "they shouldn't be pussies and accept they're death like a true warrior"?  It would have made more sense for Byakuya to come or Urahara and Yuroichi.  

Oh well I'm pretty much done with that series regardless..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Yeah that Bleach spoiler kind of annoys me too.  Is it even in Kenpachi's character to do something like this? Wouldn't he be like "they shouldn't be pussies and accept they're death like a true warrior"?  It would have made more sense for Byakuya to come or Urahara and Yuroichi.
> 
> Oh well I'm pretty much done with that series regardless..



its true.....


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> except maybe sasuasexual, he's not good at all.



Well to be honest I really don't like any of the Uchiha's nor think much of them. Guess my own attempt at baiting failed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Well to be honest I really don't like any of the Uchiha's nor think much of them. Guess my own attempt at baiting failed.



psh i dont like em either, i hate the sharingan hax move itself, anyone who uses it(except kakashi) sucks. i just hate sasuke the most(and to a lesser extent itachi his sesshoumaru wanna be ass)


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> psh i dont like em either, i hate the sharingan hax move itself, anyone who uses it(except kakashi) sucks. i just hate sasuke the most(and to a lesser extent itachi his sesshoumaru wanna be ass)



Indeed when Kakashi uses it; it's cool because it can't be used as a hax with Kakashi, but the minute a Uchiha is using it the entire series just turns to crap. Honestly Kishimoto may have wet dreams about the Uchiha's, but they're pretty much one of the things that are making Part 2 horrible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Honestly Kishimoto may have wet dreams about the Uchiha's, but they're pretty much one of the things that are making Part 2 horrible.



here's to hoping a few more are killed off, btw i'd say blood+ was a tad ovverated nowadays


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> here's to hoping a few more are killed off, btw i'd say blood+ was a tad ovverated nowadays



People actually watch Blood+?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> People actually watch Blood+?



you should see adultswim forum lol, yea ever since AS showed it its been pretty popular


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> you should see adultswim forum lol, yea ever since AS showed it its been pretty popular



I don't see why... The series is like an extended horribly written (not to mention cheesey) B movie.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I don't see why... The series is like an extended horribly written (not to mention cheesey) B movie.



exactly which is why its overrated, complete with the corny movie like music in the background too.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> exactly which is why its overrated, complete with the corny movie like music in the background too.



Most everythign on adult swim is overrated. They show some of the shittiest anime out there. The only exception being Lupin and Detective Conan... heck even Death Note and Bleach are worth watching over most of the crap AS has shown.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Most everythign on adult swim is overrated. They show some of the shittiest anime out there. The only exception being Lupin and Detective Conan... heck even Death Note and Bleach are worth watching over most of the crap AS has shown.



It still pisses me off that Bleach got viz dubbing and adult Swim airtime while One Piece got 4kids dubbing and the saturday morning kidz block.

All based off thier outside apperance.

Shallow fucks.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Zephos said:


> It still pisses me off that Bleach got viz dubbing and adult Swim airtime while One Piece got 4kids dubbing and the saturday morning kidz block.
> 
> All based off thier outside apperance.
> 
> Shallow fucks.



True, but well Bleach has so much blood that they'd have to erase that it was probably easier to just put it on Adult Swim.

But heck I would have just been happy if One Piece had gotten Funi and Toonami from the beginning. I mean we'd have people complaining that One Piece shouldn't even be on adult swim. People do that with InuYasha now even.


----------



## atom (Oct 27, 2007)

Kenpachi isn't really there, its just an illusion.

1.) How did Kenpachi get there with no one knowing?
2.) How did Kepanchi happen to slip in between that one guys fingers and Ichigo instantly?
3.) Last we saw of Kenpachi, he was told NOT to go to HM by someone CONSIDERABLY stronger then him.
4.) Out of character for him to go.
5.) Even with a Bankai (lets be serious) going by the power increases of the other captains, he still wouldn't be strong enough to beat Noi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2007)

Sonic said:


> Kenpachi isn't really there, its just an illusion.
> 
> 1.) How did Kenpachi get there with no one knowing?
> 2.) How did Kepanchi happen to slip in between that one guys fingers and Ichigo instantly?
> ...



psh, kubo thinks he can save his manga by putting out captains into HM with the excuse of either (1. Yamajii changed his mind(unlikley), or 2. "oh nobody listens to that dirty old man anyway!") either way would be retarded.

They wouldent have the black dude just suddenly going to release the deathblow on rukia and the cleaners on chad just to see them die, shinigami coming. black dude is most likley the 7th as most captains arent strong enough to take on the lower numbers.  As i said, highly predictable.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> True, but well Bleach has so much blood that they'd have to erase that it was probably easier to just put it on Adult Swim.
> 
> But heck I would have just been happy if One Piece had gotten Funi and Toonami from the beginning. I mean we'd have people complaining that One Piece shouldn't even be on adult swim. People do that with InuYasha now even.



Blood Shmud.
Bleach dosen't have a mom getting shot dead in front of her daughters now does it.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Blood Shmud.
> Bleach dosen't have a mom getting shot dead in front of her daughters now does it.



Well no. I'm not saying I wouldn't like One Piece on Adult Swim. I'm just guessing that the censors believed there to be some questionable content or something in Bleach that would have made it unfit for Toonami. Though I admit they could have fitted it on there.

Still you gotta admit that there's just a lot of blood that would need to be erased and edited, and for a series like Bleach that's one heck of a big job. Heck the scene after Renji get's pwned by Byakuya is one piece of evidence I'd use for it. There was so much blood in that scene that it'd be difficult to edit it down to Toonami standards.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2007)

Renji gets owned multiple times in Bleach. Against pre-Shikai Ichigo, Shikai Ichigo, Il Forte, Syzael, Byakuya and Aizen.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Renji gets owned multiple times in Bleach. Against pre-Shikai Ichigo, Shikai Ichigo, Il Forte, Syzael, Byakuya and Aizen.



well I meant after Renji completes his bankai training only to get pwned by Byakuya despite that. I mean the entire screen was almost covered in Renji's blood after Byakuya's final blow.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah that was pretty cool. Doesn't change the fact he gets his ass handed to him all the time.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Yeah that was pretty cool. Doesn't change the fact he gets his ass handed to him all the time.



I know but I was saying that I doubt they could make it good for Toonami. That would be a lot of time. It's probably better thhat they put it on adult swim where they don't even need to bother with the blood edits.

and you're right it does suck that Renji gets pwned all the time. Heck he's one of the very few good characters of Bleach.

Still I wish One Piece would have gotten Funi and Toonami from the beginning instead of 4kids and the kiddy channel.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2007)

Toonami and Adult Swim are run by two different networks even their both parts of CN.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Most everythign on adult swim is overrated. They show some of the shittiest anime out there. The only exception being Lupin and Detective Conan... heck even Death Note and Bleach are worth watching over most of the crap AS has shown.



Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, FLCL, Witch Hunter Robin, Paranoia Agent, Eureka 7, Neon Genesis...that's off the top of my head but there are probably other good ones.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah but still I could see One Piece on Adult Swim... Though Asult Swim tends to go for anime's that are dark, morbid, and made for angsty teens.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, FLCL, Witch Hunter Robin, Paranoia Agent, Eureka 7, Neon Genesis...that's off the top of my head but there are probably other good ones.



Yeah those are all pretty overrated...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 27, 2007)

That means a lot from someone with the loli psychopath hour on his sig/avy..

I'll leave you to your opinion but I strongly disagree with you.  Those are some of the best anime ever on that list.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> That means a lot from someone with the loli psychopath hour on his sig/avy..



What's wrong with the loli psychopath hour?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 27, 2007)

Aethos said:


> What's wrong with the loli psychopath hour?



Oh I don't know..it's probably a good series it just seriously creeped me out from some videos I've seen.  It's like a horror series right? I've never really watched anything like that.  

Regardless, saying all those great series are overrated compared to that is..just not right.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 27, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Oh I don't know..it's probably a good series it just seriously creeped me out from some videos I've seen.  It's like a horror series right? I've never really watched anything like that.
> 
> Regardless, saying all those great series are overrated compared to that is..just not right.



I never said that Higurashi > everything on Adult Swim.

Though I wouldn't mind seeing it on Adult Swim...

Um anyways not really though. The anime just kinda made it seem like a horror series. In the original light novels it's more of a horror/mystery suspense thriller type series. The anime just tended to focus more on the horror aspect in season 1. Season 2 has had less violence that have turned off a lot of people, but has answered many of the questions from season 1. Personally i think you should at least watch it before judging it. There are many likable things about it outside of the violence.

and even if I think most of those series are overrated. That's just my opinion. I think they're overrated because a lot of people like them while I think they're just plain horrible. Not to mention they just never held my interest, or just never saw what others see in it which made it hard for me to like it. That seems to be the usual argument people use when they feel something is overrated.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2007)

lol higurashi wins against most horror series's anyway..anyways, toonami was awsome at one time because it was owned by williams street, when it turned over to CN it sucked, and now williams street is AS


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 29, 2007)

The only overrated manga that come to mind right now are the trinity shounen. Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Bleach and Naruto get way more attention then OP.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 10, 2007)

In no paticular order:

Naruto- Sharingan. Nuff said.
Inuyasha- Should have ended about 400 chapters ago.
HxH- Seriously the bad guys are the best thing about this manga.
Ranman 1/2- Cross gender jokes get old fast.  Especially when they get repeated ever volume like clockwork.
Death Note- Monster makes this manga look like a joke.


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2007)

Heroes - Sylar.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 10, 2007)

Star Wars- Any character not named Fett, Lando, or Wedge.


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol Lando?


----------



## Sylar (Nov 11, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Lol Lando?



Billy Dee > All.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2007)

Samuel L Jackson > Billy Dee Williams.


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 11, 2007)

Oooh... this is gonna be nasty...
1) Bleach - both heroes and villians talk trash in the same manner in every battle and it gets very predictable. _"You're so mistaken, this is not my true power yet.", "I'm so sorry, but I don't time to spend playing with trash like you.", "You are so slow.", "Is that all you have?"_ :rofl I don't wanna mention about the ridiculous power hypes and stuff, since it's a common point among other alpha-male mangas...nevertheless, I'm still suckered into collection over 30 pieces of Bleach figurines, so what I am upset about? 

2) Death Note: It should have ended midway. The other half of the series was a pain to read. 

3) Shaman King: Good in the beginning, got repetitive and boring ever since they travelled to fight in the big arena. That angel-wielding team was hilarious though.

4) Saiyuki: Funny in the beginning but if you have the 4 main characters take turns to angst about their past for every new chapter, it gets really depressing. Just move on!

5) Naruto: Of course this is overhyped!!! It's good but has its low moments. The fandom grows continuously, and its merchandise are selling like hot cakes, of course it's overhyped.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 11, 2007)

Kumanri said:


> Oooh... this is gonna be nasty...
> 1) Bleach - both heroes and villians talk trash in the same manner in every battle and it gets very predictable. _"You're so mistaken, this is not my true power yet.", "I'm so sorry, but I don't time to spend playing with trash like you.", "You are so slow.", "Is that all you have?"_ :rofl I don't wanna mention about the ridiculous power hypes and stuff, since it's a common point among other alpha-male mangas...nevertheless, I'm still suckered into collection over 30 pieces of Bleach figurines, so what I am upset about?
> 
> 2) Death Note: It should have ended midway. The other half of the series was a pain to read.
> ...



I actually find Saiyuki really good. Besides it's hardly overrated. I hardly even see fans of Saiyuki anywhere. Mostly because the people I've come across think it's shoujo yaoi or some crap. If anything Saiyuki is highly underrated as a series.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 11, 2007)

Sylar said:


> In no paticular order:
> HxH- Seriously the bad guys are the best thing about this manga.



In no way is HxH overrated 
And it's not just the bad guys, even if they are great.
What about Netero? Morau? Killua? Gon? Kaito? Hisoka? The excellent storyline?


----------



## MdB (Nov 11, 2007)

Bleach is still number 1.

''Bohoo I can make up to 5 carbon copies of myself, you dont stand a change against my ability.'' And that for more than 10 pages.

AWESOME!!!


----------



## GOREgeous (Nov 11, 2007)

anything on toonami


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 11, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I actually find Saiyuki really good. Besides it's hardly overrated. I hardly even see fans of Saiyuki anywhere. Mostly because the people I've come across think it's shoujo yaoi or some crap. If anything Saiyuki is highly underrated as a series.



Maybe the fanbase is different for different regions. It was very popular a few years back and most manga/anime fans would at least read/watch it. The manga has stopped for ages but is picking up again recently. There may be a different way of story-telling, I don't know. I've lost interest in it altogether.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 11, 2007)

Naruto is actually well written so it deserves the attention.

But I have NEVER to this day understood Bleach's popularity...it's so awful.


----------



## 100~Hogakes (Nov 11, 2007)

*.....*

The Most Overrated Manga is definitley the Shaman one. Forgot what it is called. Shaman King?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2007)

Si Style said:


> Naruto is actually well written so it deserves the attention.
> 
> But I have NEVER to this day understood Bleach's popularity...it's so awful.



I agree! However i can't say i never understood it because it did enjoy it quite immensely at one point....now its just like...wtf is this crap he threw together


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Bleach is still number 1.
> 
> ''Bohoo I can make up to 5 carbon copies of myself, you dont stand a change against my ability.'' And that for more than 10 pages.
> 
> AWESOME!!!


LOL I agree.

I would also say Death Note is also overrated. It starts out very good but even though I'm only on chapter 26 I'm starting to lose interest already.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 11, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> In no way is HxH overrated
> And it's not just the bad guys, even if they are great.
> What about Netero? Morau? Killua? Gon? Kaito? Hisoka? The excellent storyline?



Netero is you stereotypical uberpowerful old guy.
Morau is the smoke guy right?  He's ok.
Killua is decent.
Gon sucks hard. I hate him so much.
Kaito was meh.
Hisoka is a bad guy.
Gon wants to find his father.  Whoopdedoo.


----------



## handofjustice (Oct 14, 2009)

*Top ten most overrated manga's.*

List the top ten most overrated manga's in your opinion.

Mine are.

1) One Piece (The most overrated of the lot)

2)History strongest disciple kenichi

3) Blade of the immortal.

4) Ares.

5) Getbackers.

6) Jackals.

7)Grappler Baki

8)Homunculus

9) Shaman king.

10)Trigun Maximum.


These are mine these titles where hyped beyond belief by their fanbase and I felt they just didnt deliver, what are yours?


----------



## anticute (Oct 14, 2009)

Boy you read alot of manga. But why GetBackers? I've never read the manga so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2009)

Some of them are great mangas... damn dude with this thread that list and using an avatar of Naruto you are begging to get pwned.


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2009)

for the love of christ shut up


----------



## God Movement (Oct 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> List the top ten most overrated manga's in your opinion.
> 
> Mine are.
> 
> ...



Ehhhhhhhhh?


----------



## Hagen (Oct 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> List the top ten most overrated manga's in your opinion.
> 
> Mine are.
> 
> ...


What the hell


----------



## Drcow (Oct 14, 2009)

He got his flame suit on I geuss...


----------



## anticute (Oct 14, 2009)

Locard said:


> What the hell



Locard, you made me lawl.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 14, 2009)

I stop agreeing with guy after one piece....


----------



## Jay. (Oct 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> List the top ten most overrated manga's in your opinion.
> 
> Mine are.
> 
> ...


Fix'd it for you mate


----------



## handofjustice (Oct 14, 2009)

Honey Bunny said:


> Boy you read alot of manga. But why GetBackers? I've never read the manga so I wouldn't know.



It just doesnt reach up to the hype, it's ok but no where as good as some try and make out.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> *Jackals*





> *Jackals*





> *Jackals*





> *Jackals*




Really?

REALLY?


----------



## anticute (Oct 14, 2009)

Seems like alot of people don't agree with your preferences. 

Better duck and cover.


----------



## handofjustice (Oct 14, 2009)

Locard said:


> What the hell



You want a good samuria manga with great art go read Vagabond, BOTI is overrated. It seems some of you guys are misunderstanding what I am saying, I am not saying these manga's are bad just that they didnt live up to the hype.



Honey Bunny said:


> Seems like alot of people don't agree with your preferences.
> 
> Better duck and cover.



I think they are misunderstanding what I am saying.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> I think they are misunderstanding what I am saying.



Hahahaha dont worry I actually read what you stated and get it, it's all good dude.


----------



## Fran (Oct 14, 2009)

Dude, this thread has been done so many times, the search function may be slow but use it dammit. It always descends into a massive flamefest anyway.

Speaking of which, I'mma flame you. Recommending Vagabond over BOTI? 
Homunculus I can't agree with either. That was pretty hotshit right there.
The rest I'm neutral. lol1piece


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 14, 2009)

Gayn said:


> for the love of christ shut up



Kind of rude but.....he has a point .

Hand of justice, please stop making these negative threads for the sole purpose of saying how bad One Piece etc. is , and how it does not deliver because you say so . They only result in people being anoyed . There is one thing to say , with full right thereto, that you do not like something as much as someone else . Constantly stating it over and over almost every week with as much negativity as possible is another .

This is getting me a headache .


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2009)

I want to know those people that hype those mangas cuz minus One Piece and Trigun the other ones are almost unknown for the generic manga reader.

they must be some cool dudes to hang out.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 14, 2009)

Ares, Homunculus and BOTI doesnt strike me as overrated either

From what i have seen there are few people who have read them, so i dont see how they can possibly have been hyped up that much

Jackals has most likely even less readers than all of them, thus the chances of overhyping is close to zero


----------



## anticute (Oct 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> I think they are misunderstanding what I am saying.



Some people are just like that. Honestly, I'm just "LMAO" right about now.

Your brave if you stick around.


----------



## Fran (Oct 14, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I want to know those people that hype those mangas cuz minus One Piece and Trigun the other ones are almost unknown for the generic manga reader.
> 
> they must be some cool dudes to hang out.



This too. BotI's fanbase is relatively small here [I got introduced it to by Memos], and Homunculus has that small select seinen fanbase. 

Overhyped?

Also, in b4 ONE PIECE VS NARUTO VS BLEACH


----------



## handofjustice (Oct 14, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I want to know those people that hype those mangas cuz minus One Piece and Trigun the other ones are almost unknown for the generic manga reader.
> 
> they must be some cool dudes to hang out.



I was talking in regards to their quality and how hyped they are with that, a manga doesnt have to be well known to be overrated it just has to be considered to be better than it actually is and all the manga's I listed are just that.



Tempproxy said:


> Hahahaha dont worry I actually read what you stated and get it, it's all good dude.





Honey Bunny said:


> Some people are just like that. Honestly, I'm just "LMAO" right about now.
> 
> Your brave if you stick around.



Thanks guys I am just glad some people actually take the time to read threads instead of just coming in and jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> I was talking in regards to their quality and how hyped they are with that, a manga doesnt have to be well known to be overrated it just has to be considered to be better than it actually is and all the manga's I listed are just that.



huu what?

they are good mangas!! not masterpieces like fullmetal alchemist(I don't like that one),hxh or Shin Angyo Onshi but still pretty good .

Just because you didn't like them they aren't overrated and almost all of those mangas aren't even hyped  .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> _I was talking in regards to their quality and how hyped they are with that_, a manga doesnt have to be well known to be overrated it just has to be considered to be better than it actually is _and all the manga's I listed are just that_.



First : if something is almost unknown it cannot be hyped
Second : in _your _opinion .

Sorry but this just looks like a "Manga I dont like" thread .


----------



## korican04 (Oct 14, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> I think they are misunderstanding what I am saying.



I think it's more of your word choice, overrated has some bad connotations. I think if you were a little more detailed I think people might not be so offended. But ultimately that's never going to happen. 

I read homunculus I didn't realize that enough people read it to give it enough hype to make it overrated but I guess they have.


----------



## Atsuro (Oct 14, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist, it's entertaining, but for the most, part it's fairly generic and calling it a masterpiece is pretty ridiculous imo. Likewise, One piece leaves me bored and it's equally generic.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 14, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> Full Metal Alchemist, it's entertaining, but for the most, part it's fairly generic and calling it a masterpiece is pretty ridiculous imo. Likewise, One piece leaves me bored and it's equally generic.



Says the one with an Bleach avatar 

Edit:
Handoffail necrod this? Ok, LOL.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> Full Metal Alchemist, it's entertaining, but for the most, part it's fairly generic and calling it a masterpiece is pretty ridiculous imo. Likewise, One piece leaves me bored and it's equally generic.



I also don't like fullmetal alchemist but you must acknowledge the strong points the manga has.

calling fullmetal alchemist generic is a fast assumption .


----------



## valerian (Oct 14, 2009)

Bleach and Naruto.

But mostly Bleach.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 14, 2009)

HunterxHunter


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

One Piece          .


----------



## The Imp (Oct 14, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Kind of rude but.....he has a point .
> 
> Hand of justice, please stop making these negative threads for the sole purpose of saying how bad One Piece etc. is , and how it does not deliver because you say so . They only result in people being anoyed . There is one thing to say , with full right thereto, that you do not like something as much as someone else . Constantly stating it over and over almost every week with as much negativity as possible is another .
> 
> This is getting me a headache .




This has nothing to do with One Piece, more to do with shit threads that handofjustice dumps everywhere. The thread "Do mangaka get horny when they draw manga?" comes to mind.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter

Crappy art and comes out only a couple of weeks each year.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 14, 2009)

illmatic said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> 
> Crappy art and comes out only a couple of weeks each year.



Yes, but... it's brilliant!!


----------



## Fran (Oct 14, 2009)

illmatic said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> 
> Crappy art and comes out only a couple of weeks each year.



A coupla weeks each year? 
You wish.

Togashi publishes it in own magazine called _Yearly Shounen Jump_.
[I'mma keep cracking this awful joke ]

edit:



> The thread "Do mangaka get horny when they draw manga?" comes to mind.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL I REMEMBER THAT


----------



## Atsuro (Oct 14, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Says the one with an Bleach avatar .



When did I ever claim Bleach wasn't utter shit? Or are you a butthurt fanboy? Then again you have One Piece characters in your sig, so I gues that would be a yes. 



Oxvial said:


> I also don't like fullmetal alchemist but you must acknowledge the strong points the manga has.
> 
> calling fullmetal alchemist generic is a fast assumption .



Not really, if the topic of the thread required me to acknowledge it's strong points I would have, otherwise no thanks.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> Not really, if the topic of the thread required me to *acknowledge it's strong points* I would have, otherwise no thanks.



if you don't of course you are going to think is just another generic manga


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Bleach isn't even overrated on NF anymore.

Everyone thinks it's a joke.

Naruto is going to down that route at an accelerated pace considering recent developments.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2009)

Rikudou Sennin brought the hype back, right after Raikage

Well, he'll never be as awesome as Raikage.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rikudou Sennin brought the hype back, right after Raikage
> 
> Well, he'll never be as awesome as Raikage.



Your talking OBD terms, not quality which is what the threads on about.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 14, 2009)

One Piece... Their Fanboys keep people for having a decent discussion about the issues the actual manga have... 

Hell, you can look at my sig for a response I got when I tried to talk about them 


JihaD


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> One Piece... Their Fanboys keep people for having a decent discussion about the issues the actual manga have...
> 
> Hell, you can look at my sig for a response I got when I tried to talk about them
> 
> ...



Why even bring up One Piece? Everybody knows the GODA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are a bunch of douches who claim One Piece is daaa greatest manga evooooorrr.

If I had to pick some it'd be Berserk and Monster. Most of the fans of both of these series hype it to be the greatest manga ever. Yeah, they are both high qualitiy and great reads, but there are other manga that are just as good and better.

Fullmetal Alchemist also receives near the same treatment as most fans put it right up there with the best when while it's very good, there are better shounen out there. It's almost like the series you hype if you don't hype any of the HST or something.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm actually talking about in both, more or less.

Meh, never mind.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll add Oh!Great stuff, especially Tenjo Tenge

On some french forums that stuff is considered fantastic and Oh!Great the best manga artist ever

Personally I think it's unreadable tripe and even if I admit the guy definitely can draw, he's nowhere near artists like Miura, Kishiro, Inoue, Hagiwara etc


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Aldric said:


> I'll add Oh!Great stuff, especially Tenjo Tenge
> 
> On some french forums that stuff is considered fantastic and Oh!Great the best manga artist ever
> 
> Personally I think it's unreadable tripe and even if I admit the guy definitely can draw, he's nowhere near artists like Miura, Kishiro, Inoue, Hagiwara etc



Oh yeah, that guy is absolutely overrated. Air Gear is horrible.

He can draw well, his women are especially good, but he has no good storytelling ability.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm actually talking about in both, more or less.
> 
> Meh, never mind.



Eh, Raikage might have helped in qulity, but the recent Rikudou stuff has put off alot of people from the Naruto section as I saw.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 14, 2009)

Fagruto 
Bleach
Fairy tail
Thats about all i gotta say


----------



## Aldric (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Oh yeah, that guy is absolutely overrated. Air Gear is horrible.
> 
> He can draw well, his women are especially good, but he has no good storytelling ability.



Yeah he should have stuck with hentai

Often I'd pick a random Tenjo Tenge chapter and start reading, and I shit you not I simply wouldn't understand what the hell the characters were talking about

Like 

Even in normal conversations that aren't about complex plot points or anything

It's just gibberish


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 14, 2009)

One piece. God, what a one piece of shit.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2009)

Probably Naruto but at least it's good, unlike One Piece and Bleach.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Oh yeah, that guy is absolutely overrated. Air Gear is horrible.
> 
> He can draw well, his women are especially good, but he has no good storytelling ability.



Is it really? Hm, I was considering reading it later on...I think I might reconsider. I've only seen a few episodes of the anime version, and it didn't seem that great but I am not certain if that accurately reflected the manga's quality...


----------



## Teach (Oct 14, 2009)

Panic said:


> Probably Naruto but at least it's good, unlike One Piece and Bleach.



Lol, Naruto is shit.

Most overrated? Naruto, Bleach and FMA.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is it really? Hm, I was considering reading it later on...I think I might reconsider. I've only seen a few episodes of the anime version, and it didn't seem that great but I am not certain if that accurately reflected the manga's quality...



It seemed okay at first, but it quickly went downhill.

He uses metaphors in about half of every single scentance he writes. Most of manga is honestly just about how "imma grow mah wings and fllllyyyyyy".

Yeah, I got it the first time you said it you douche, why say it again for the 500000 time by chapter fucking 200.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 14, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> One Piece... Their Fanboys keep people for having a decent discussion about the issues the actual manga have...
> 
> Hell, you can look at my sig for a response I got when I tried to talk about them
> 
> ...



You know that Naruto fans are pretty much the same way right? Can't say the same for Bleach fans though, they've seemed to have abandoned all expectations...


----------



## God Movement (Oct 14, 2009)

I personally think Tenjou Tenge started off really good. He built up to the tournament really well but instead of having a simple Budokai-like tournament he went for something complex and failed.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

berserk, soul eater, hunterxhunter


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> I personally think Tenjou Tenge started off really good. He built up to the tournament really well but instead of having a simple Budokai-like tournament he went for something complex and failed.



Yeah, it was okay as a mindless shounen action manga, but he made it something that it is not by trying to make it have some real meaning about life or some crap.

He's really, really bad about it with Air Gear.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

air gay        .


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 14, 2009)

Harem Love Hina, Vampire Knight, most shounen mangas...


----------



## Munken (Oct 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> berserk, soul eater, hunterxhunter





The Doctor said:


> berserk, soul eater, hunterxhunter





The Doctor said:


> *berserk*, soul eater, hunterxhunter





The Doctor said:


> *berserk*, soul eater





The Doctor said:


> *BERSERK*


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Fuck it, he should just go draw hentai.

He'd be pretty sucessful I'm sure.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Harem Love Hina, *Vampire Knight*, most shounen mangas...



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah, it was okay as a mindless shounen action manga, but he made it something that it is not by trying to make it have some real meaning about life or some crap.
> 
> He's really, really bad about it with Air Gear.



Oh! Great can never get anything story related right. Hentai probably is his best option.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

berserk is da greates shit evar


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

It is overrated.

There are manga out there just as high quality, but it's only Berserk that gets lauded with being the best manga around.

I guess maybe becuase it's just more popular so when people read some works outside Naruto and Bleach or something, it's the first one they read, and it gets overhyped.

Same with Monster.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not even the pretty can save that manga.

Oh, forgot to add Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle. The only good thing about that manga is the pretty.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Not even the pretty can save that manga.



Shut up!!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> It is overrated.
> 
> *There are manga out there just as high quality*, but it's only Berserk that gets lauded with being the best manga around.
> 
> ...



I want to know the name of those mangas.

I need some good shit to read this week .


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Shut up!!



It's ok if you like it, Bateman. Nobody is going to judge you.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Shut up!!



i made it 3 chapters in VK and then read every page in reverse from those 3 chapters i read so i can unread VK


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I want to know the name of those mangas.
> 
> I need some good shit to read this week .



Vagabond, Blade of the Immortal, Lone Wolf and Cub, Phoenix, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Black Jack, Battle Angel Alita, Monster, 20th Century Boys, Pluto, Vinland Saga, REAL, Hokuto no Ken, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Black and White, etc.

I'm missing a shit load more.

Such as Planetes and Welcome to the NHK which just came to me.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Vagabond,* Blade of the Immortal, *Lone Wolf and Cub, *Phoenix, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Black Jack, Battle Angel Alita*, Monster, 20th Century Boys, Pluto(maybe), *REAL*, Hokuto no Ken, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, *Black and White*, etc.
> 
> I'm missing a shit load more.


you're missing Asano stuff 


and the bolded ones are


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2009)

Tokyo Akazukin and Mai-chan's Daily Life are very underrated and deserving to be read

fuck they're pretty much masterpieces of the manga medium


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> you're missing Asano stuff



Don't think I've read any of his stuff. What has he done. I might have read it and just not know the name of the mangaka.



The Doctor said:


> and the bolded ones are



Have you read Lone Wolf and Cub?


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

oh gayn


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2009)

darn it i forgot scans

oh well maybe next time folks


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Don't think I've read any of his stuff. What has he done. I might have read it and just not know the name of the mangaka.


Nijigahara Holograph, Solanin, Oyasumi Pun Pun


Han Solo said:


> Have you read Lone Wolf and Cub?


i have read a couple of volumes and i was kinda lost in the manga

i dunno, didn't get my attention at first

i may try again someday


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2009)

read oyasumi punpun first Han Solo


----------



## Muah (Oct 14, 2009)

Bleach, everything except One Piece.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Nijigahara Holograph, Solanin, Oyasumi Pun Pun



Nope, none of them. Well I have nothing to read now I finally read both Houshin Engi and Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro so I'll get to them.

Where can I find the stuff?



The Doctor said:


> i have read a couple of volumes and i was kinda lost in the manga
> 
> i may try again someday



I get what you mean, but I think it's worth it to read it through if you've got the time. I personally loved it.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Come to think of it, I still have yet to read Igarashi's stuff which I've put off for far too long.

Should I read Witches first?


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2009)

yes                              .


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

have you ever read believers, han solo?


----------



## The Imp (Oct 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> have you ever read believers, han solo?





*Spoiler*: _Believers spoiler_ 



 the girl biting off the leaders dick :amazed


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> have you ever read believers, han solo?



Nope. What's it about?


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _believers ending don't read ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_ 




and in the end all of that started with game


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Nope. What's it about?


relationships problems in an alternative society

it's fucked up but awesome


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> relationships problems in an alternative society
> 
> it's fucked up but awesome



Sounds worth reading.

Also reminds me to finish Touch.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 14, 2009)

some things also crack you up even if they aren't supposed to


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

I vote Dragonball



Han Solo said:


> Why even bring up One Piece? Everybody knows the GODA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are a bunch of douches who claim One Piece is daaa greatest manga evooooorrr.



Pretty Much.




Han Solo said:


> If I had to pick some it'd be Berserk and Monster. Most of the fans of both of these series hype it to be the greatest manga ever. Yeah, they are both high qualitiy and great reads, but there are other manga that are just as good *and better*.



Guin Saga? 





Han Solo said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist also receives near the same treatment as most fans put it right up there with the best when while it's very good, there are better shounen out there. It's almost like the series you hype if you don't hype any of the HST or something.



Yeah, FMA and HXH do get over hyped from people suffering Shitty manga Syndrome. Good series, though.


----------



## Munken (Oct 14, 2009)

ITT: all popular mangas are overrated.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Guin Saga?



Haven't read it yet, but I'll get to it.



Cerō said:


> Yeah, FMA and HXH do get over hyped from people suffering Shitty manga Syndrome. Good series, though.



Yep. Like I said with the Berserk thing, people suddenly realise that there are better shounen than Narido or blueech, and the first ones recommended are almost always one of those two, or Death Note.

And so people now claim they are the best shounen around, but they still haven't read all the truly underrated good shouen, or even the classics, so they have nothing to compare them to other than manga of lower quality, and they seem amazing.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Yep. Like I said with the Berserk thing, people suddenly realise that there are better shounen than Narido or blueech, and the first ones recommended are almost always one of those two, or Death Note.
> 
> And so people now claim they are the best shounen around, but they still haven't read all the truly underrated good shouen, or even the classics, so they have nothing to compare them to other than manga of lower quality, and they seem amazing.



Wow, this is basically what I've been saying for a while now. Word for word, it's almost scary. Yeah, most people don't bother with the classics which is sad. Don't get me wrong those manga despite being overhyped are good. But, they tend top be overhyped due to the backlash from people who spent all their time reading really bad BAD jump mangas.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Why even bring up One Piece? Everybody knows the GODA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are a bunch of douches who claim One Piece is daaa greatest manga evooooorrr.
> 
> If I had to pick some it'd be Berserk and Monster. Most of the fans of both of these series hype it to be the greatest manga ever. Yeah, they are both high qualitiy and great reads, but there are other manga that are just as good and better.
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist also receives near the same treatment as most fans put it right up there with the best when while it's very good, *there are better shounen out there*. It's almost like the series you hype if you don't hype any of the HST or something.



Does are mighty fine words friend...............care to name 5?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Does are mighty fine words friend...............care to name 5?



Anything from Go Nagai.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

or tezuka      .


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

or Oda


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Does are mighty fine words friend...............care to name 5?



Houshin Engi
Slam Dunk
Hajime no Ippo(althoutgh recent quality has declined)
City Hunter
Hokuto no Ken
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Saint Seiya
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro(maybe)

Hunter x Hunter and One Piece are of similar quality imo, but I wouldn't call them better. Maybe Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro should be here too.

There are others aswell, I can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

oda is good


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2009)

Kochikame is good


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

City Hunter is damn underrated actually.

It's not very well known.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

hajime no ippo is pretty good too

or so i heard


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Houshin Engi



Really underrated series.



Han Solo said:


> City Hunter is damn underrated actually.
> 
> It's not very well known.



Yeah, that's sad.



Han Solo said:


> Hunter x Hunter and One Piece are of similar quality



Despite One Piece having 270 over HXH, though. IF HXH had over 500 chapters I think it would be higher. But, HXH is an average anime along with FMA imo.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Crows and Worst are as enjoyable as Fullmetal Alchemist aswell, but I'm not too sure in saying the quality of writing is at the same level too.

It's got too be close.


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2009)

Ashita no Joe is the greatest boxing manga


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Houshin Engi
> Slam Dunk
> Hajime no Ippo(althoutgh recent quality has declined)
> City Hunter
> ...



None on your list can be considered better some are of similar quality at the most if I was to accept some it would only be 2 from that list Slam dunk, Hajime no Ippo and Maybe JJBA the rest hell no. Neuro is good but not that good.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Gayn said:


> Ashita no Joe is the greatest boxing manga



Heard of it, never read it.


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Heard of it, never read it.



GASP                                             .


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> None on your list can be considered better some are of similar quality at the most if I was to accept some it would only be 2 from that list Slam dunk, Hajime no Ippo and Maybe JJBA the rest hell no. Neuro is good but not that good.



Your putting Fullmetal Alchemist ahead of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Hokuto no Ken?

Have you read Hokuto no Ken or City Hunter or Houshin Engi or Saint Seiya?

Oh, and add Bastard!! to that list aswell.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Gayn said:


> Ashita no Joe is the greatest boxing manga



Better than Rokudenashi Blues?



Han Solo said:


> Your putting Fullmetal Alchemist ahead of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Hokuto no Ken?



. . .

I'm speechless.


----------



## Gain (Oct 14, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Better than Rokudenashi Blues?



As much as I like Rokudenashi Blues (or the 40-something chapters scantalated) Ashita no Joe is just too good


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Gayn said:


> As much as I like Rokudenashi Blues (or the 40-something chapters scantalated) Ashita no Joe is just too good



I've read both Rokudenashi Blues and Hajime no Irything else.ppo. I haven't reall read enough of Rokudenashi Blues to compare the two properely but I think I'd prefer Hajime no Ippo.

Well, that's another manga to add to my list of reading. I'll get to it after eve


----------



## The Imp (Oct 14, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Despite One Piece having 270 over HXH, though. IF HXH had over 500 chapters I think it would be higher. But, HXH is an average anime along with FMA imo.



It would feel like it is running on too long especially with all the arcs being tied together with the thin thread of finding Gon's father. HxH would be better off ending in the 300's rather than stretching out to over 500 chapters.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Your putting Fullmetal Alchemist ahead of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Hokuto no Ken?
> 
> Have you read Hokuto no Ken or City Hunter or Houshin Engi or Saint Seiya?
> 
> Oh, and add Bastard!! to that list aswell.



Yes I have read all except Saint Seiya (Boys dressed as totties fairies just doesn’t do it for me). I refuse to believe that Saint Seiya is on the level of FMA it looks like shit to me. Everything else I have read, at best JJBA would be considered to be on a similar level to FMA and that's at it's best seeing as not all parts are as good as each other. Bastard isn’t really a Shonen anymore though is it but yes I am sticking to the fact that FMA is better and in some cases on the same level as the manga's you stated.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> It would feel like it is running on too long especially with all the arcs being tied together with the thin thread of finding Gon's father. HxH would be better off ending in the 300's rather than stretching out to over 500 chapters.



I agree, but at the sametime I really wouldn't want HXH to end after the chimera ants. Maybe two or three more arcs.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Yes I have read all except Saint Seiya (Boys dressed as totties fairies just doesn?t do it for me). I refuse to believe that Saint Seiya is on the level of FMA it looks like shit to me. Everything else I have read, at best JJBA would be considered to be on a similar level to FMA and that's at it's best seeing as not all parts are as good as each other. Bastard isn?t really a Shonen anymore though is it but yes I am sticking to the fact that FMA is better and in some cases on the same level as the manga's you stated.



Well, I do respect that it's subjective really, and if you've actually read them all I'm not going to fault you, but you opinions certainly differ to my own.

And while all the people in Saint Seiya look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it's still an excellent series. I'd recommend it for reading.

Well, atleast I'm glad to see other people beyond me have read City Hunter.


----------



## Tash (Oct 14, 2009)

At it's best Jojo runs circles around FMA.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Oct 14, 2009)

*points at title of site*


----------



## The Imp (Oct 14, 2009)

Cerō said:


> I agree, but at the sametime I really wouldn't want HXH to end after the chimera ants. Maybe two or three more arcs.



Ya I don't want it to end with the ant arc. The ant arc should be over soon though. 

Add an extra arc that resolves the GR situation. Tie Ging into it somehow or a add another arc to fit Ging into the story or just end it with Gon finding Ging (doubt it would end that way). 1-2 arcs more maximum to finish up HxH. It's obvious that Togashi is tired with it, he should end it soon.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Tash said:


> At it's best Jojo runs circles around FMA.



Steel Ball Run is the best to me. The pacing just feels much better than all the other parts.

Kira is the fucking best though.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Ya I don't want it to end with the ant arc. The ant arc should be over soon though.
> 
> Add an extra arc that resolves the GR situation. Tie Ging into it somehow or a add another arc to fit Ging into the story or just end it with Gon finding Ging (doubt it would end that way). 1-2 arcs more maximum to finish up HxH. It's obvious that Togashi is tired with it, he should end it soon.



Agree'd.

Togashi is tired.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Ya I don't want it to end with the ant arc. The ant arc should be over soon though.
> 
> Add an extra arc that resolves the GR situation. Tie Ging into it somehow or a add another arc to fit Ging into the story or just end it with Gon finding Ging (doubt it would end that way). 1-2 arcs more maximum to finish up HxH. It's obvious that Togashi is tired with it, he should end it soon.



Lol just one more arc will probably take another 5 years at least.

Quality has been declining due to Togashi laziness/uninterest in his manga, so I hope he ends it soon, but not right now. As you said, things need to wrapped up yet.

I wonder what he'll do after though. He's made his money from Hunter x Hunter and YuYu Hakusho. I wonder if he's just tired of writing Hunter x Hunter or just tired of writing manga generally.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh, and Fairy Tail is fucking overrated too.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Quality has been going down? Well, alot of people hate the ant arc. It's not that bad, though.



Han Solo said:


> Oh, and Fairy Tail is fucking overrated too.



Fairy Tail has got to be the worst manga I've ever read in my entire life. Even To Love Ru was better.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Quality has been going down? Well, alot of people hate the ant arc. It's not that bad, though.



It's not bad per se, but far from his best. 

The art has been on a definite decline though...


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> It's not bad per se, but far from his best.
> 
> The art has been on a definite decline though...



Agree'd

Another underrated manga is Black Cat, it's pretty good.


----------



## Atsuro (Oct 14, 2009)

I like Alive Final Evolution, but few people have even heard of it. Defense Devil isn't bad either.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 14, 2009)

the invasion has been one of the best things I have ever seen in any manga with the king's developement (that was pure gold)

well,that's my opinion

as for HxH

there aloooooooot of plots that hasn't been covered

1-ryodan vs kurapica round 2
2-jairo (looks like a heavy weight future villian)
3-ging
4-hisoka /gon
5-killua going back to his family(he already decided to go back)
6-king's twin
7-zoldeck lost child

it can go over 600 chapters easily

however


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

600 chapters, that's way too much.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Oh, and Fairy Tail is fucking overrated too.



Overrated? From what I've seen the large majority think it sucks.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 14, 2009)

ah lol
I dont believe that either


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

the only gay thing about saint seiya are its spin offs

episode g because it looks gay

lost canvas because it's gay


----------



## The Imp (Oct 14, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the invasion has been one of the best things I have ever seen in any manga with the king's developement (that was pure gold)
> 
> well,that's my opinion
> 
> ...



many of those could be covered in 2 arcs...


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Overrated? From what I've seen the large majority think it sucks.



Well, maybe I'm just late on this.

But there was a point where loads of people were wanking to it, despite it's shittyness. During the arc about Erza it was really bad.

Although maybe it's now like Bleach where everyone thinks it's a joke. I haven't really checked people's opinion on it for a long time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 14, 2009)

nah,I don't think so

togashi usually doesn't squeeze stuff

the ryodan and jairo will need 2 arcs,all of the other stuff can't be done by one arc

2 arcs won't do it


----------



## The Imp (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Well, maybe I'm just late on this.
> 
> But there was a point where loads of people were wanking to it, despite it's shittyness. During the arc about Erza it was really bad.
> 
> Although maybe ut's now like Bleach where everyone thinks it's a joke. I haven't really checked people's opinion on it for a long time.



Yeah there are still a lot of people who are in love with Erza (cuz she has tits and isn't useless) also kana smashu... 

But with the Oracion Seis, Gerard, Natsu's nakama punch most people don't take it seriously similarly to the Bleach fans.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Sounds worth reading.
> 
> Also reminds me to finish Touch.



having believers rec'd to you reminds you to finish touch? 



i have an answer for this thread too

will i post it??!?!

_who knows..._


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Yeah there are still a lot of people who are in love with Erza (cuz she has tits and isn't useless) also kana smashu...
> 
> But with the Oracion Seis, Gerard, Natsu's nakama punch most people don't take it seriously similarly to the Bleach fans.



I think that was the arc where quality went from mediocre manga to shite aswell.

I just loled when Natsu beat Luxus.

The worst and gayest thing was Gazille randomly going from a fucking nutter to some lovey dovey moron tough.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

p-lou said:


> having believers rec'd to you reminds you to finish touch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It being a manga centering on relationships reminded me of Touch.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Erza has some nice ink boobs.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

p-lou said:


> having believers rec'd to you reminds you to finish touch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your answer would be anything done by togashi
**


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

am i wrong?


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> am i wrong?







Han Solo said:


> It being a manga centering on relationships reminded me of Touch.



that kinda makes sense

but

at best that's still an extremely loose connection

and don't expect the same types of relationships to be explored


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 14, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter is incredibly overrated by so called "Serious manga fans."

One Piece is also incredibly overrated, with people treating the story like it's some sort of work of art.

Oddly enough, those are two of my favorite shounens.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

you should've quoted the first one

**


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2009)

you should have

made one post

and no i was not going to say a togashi manga


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 14, 2009)

really? **


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

Was it going to be Veritas?

That's pretty overrated.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2009)

oh man

this is almost like a game 

i like games


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 14, 2009)

Death Note is overrated as hell

Air Gear is too, like you guys said that guy cannot write dialogue at all and its confusing as hell. Good art though...


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll take that as a no.

Most shoujo's are damn overrated. I was pleasantly suprised by NANA, which is pretty decent and enjoyable, but stuff like Fruits Basket and Ouran High School Host Club...


----------



## The Imp (Oct 14, 2009)

p-lou said:


> oh man
> 
> this is almost like a game
> 
> i like games



You were gonna say Touch.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 14, 2009)

I know some mangas plou thinks are overated but I won't tell you


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 14, 2009)

> Death Note



Pretty much this.

There was a time that I got tired of hearing that series as the best horror manga ever due of its COMPLEX STORYTELLING and MATURE AND VIOLENT CONTENT TO A SHONEN MAGAZINE.

I can't deny it was a good comic (at least when L or Ryuk were around), but damn... At least it seems the hype has ceased recently (or maybe not).

Also, Bleach and Inuyasha.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 14, 2009)

I rarely see people over hyping most of the manga handofjustice mentioned.

Berserk-For reasons Han Solo mentioned.

HunterXHunter-The flair hasn't been there since the Chimera Ant arc started and it only really gets worse with the more chapters that get released as of late. Togashi's laziness and apathy is showing. 

FMA-People treat it like its the current God of Shounen. It is good but not unrivaled. 

One Piece-Only goes on this list if you take the "Oda=2/3rds of God!" nut jobs seriously. Otherwise, I'd say it isn't. Also being better than Bleach and Naruto hasn't been an accomplishment for years. Certain people in the fan base need to stop trying to make OP seem better by comparing it to those two. Of course its easy to be better than trash. OP is good without having to bring those other failures in.

Fairy Fail-While people on NF are starting to realize its mostly garbage, people off NF still treat it like its top tier. The series is only good for Lucy and Erza's tits these days.

Naruto-The series' best points in the past 4-5 years Part 2 has been running were mediocre. While the rest has been tripe. Sad since its potential is its strongest point. But unused potential is worthless in the end. Off NF it still has a retarded amount of adoration among people.

Bleach-Does this REALLY need to be elaborated on? At its best, it isn't even on Naruto's level. That is pathetic. People that are claiming that it has gotten better lately make me face palm as well.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> I know some mangas plou thinks are overated but I won't tell you



                     .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2009)

one piece is overrated  people say its a master piece and great but i did not think. to much hype for nothing.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> You were gonna say Touch.



now why would i do something silly like that?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2009)

I would say Bleach, but i'm pretty sure the majority of it's fanbase doesn't take it seriously anymore.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 15, 2009)

NAM said:


> one piece is overrated  people say its a master piece and great but i did not think. to much hype for nothing.



Best selling Manga in Japan's history
Crossover special with Akira Toriyama 

You may not like it, but calling it nothing seems ignorant


----------



## Akatora (Oct 15, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Best selling Manga in Japan's history
> Crossover special with Akira Toriyama
> 
> You may not like it, but calling it nothing seems ignorant




The Best selling thing really depend on how you add it up

Yes it has sold more than Dragonball, but it took it like what? 8-10 volumes more than dragonball before it had covered the distance, though arguably that could be seen as the years dragonball had in advance.

A volume, One Piece doesn't look like the best selling manga of all time, but yes when you add them all together it is


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sample time
Lets say 2 million people buy every DB volume and 1.8 million every OP volume

so at 42 db would have been at 84 million

where as OP ~75 million

now db didn't get more volumes but OP keep going so lets say 60 volumes for OP

and now it's 108 million, still impressive


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 15, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Hokuto no Ken



While great, i am not so sure if its better than FMA

I have been catching up on the latter lately and well....its better written and holds a slightly more consistant level of quality IMO 

Still, HNK is a classic where as FMA has a long way to go before it can be considered as one

Which in turn makes it hard for me to decide which one i think is the best


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 15, 2009)

Akatora said:


> The Best selling thing really depend on how you add it up
> 
> Yes it has sold more than Dragonball, but it took it like what? 8-10 volumes more than dragonball before it had covered the distance, though arguably that could be seen as the years dragonball had in advance.
> 
> ...


The last bunch of volumes of One Piece have constantly broken the one million sales mark in their first weeks respectively. So yeah.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 15, 2009)

This thread is pointless as hell. Everyone will come with their different sucky opinion.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 15, 2009)

Cerō said:


> I agree, but at the sametime I really wouldn't want HXH to end after the chimera ants. Maybe _*two or three more arcs.*_



We do not have fifty more years to wait .

@ Han Solo : I watched the anime version of Saint Seiya years ago and realy loved it . The French opening is also good .


----------



## Aldric (Oct 15, 2009)

TadloS said:


> This thread is pointless as hell. Everyone will come with their different sucky opinion.



Case in point:



TadloS said:


> This thread is pointless as hell. Everyone will come with their different sucky opinion.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Aldrich, I can rep you again.


----------



## helihound (Oct 15, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know that Naruto fans are pretty much the same way right? Can't say the same for Bleach fans though, they've seemed to have abandoned all expectations...



Maybe some of the naruto fans but certainly not me sorry sir, you can say most naruto fans ill give you that.

As for most overrated im not gonna bother posting what i think is overrated because its just an opinion BUT ill just say everything is overrrated


----------



## Atsuro (Oct 15, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Best selling Manga in Japan's history
> Crossover special with Akira Toriyama
> 
> You may not like it, but calling it nothing seems ignorant



How does that make it any less an overrated piece of shit?  Because of it sales? Naruto sells a shit load of copies, so much so that  Nickoldeon made some shitty rip-off called "Ninja Academy", yet that doesn't stop people from calling it shit. Trash is trash no matter how popular it is.  

inb4that's your opinion, because that's the point of this thread.


----------



## MdB (Oct 15, 2009)

Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2009)

Gantz more like garbage.


----------



## MdB (Oct 15, 2009)

More like pretentious garbage.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 15, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> How does that make it any less an overrated piece of shit?  Because of it sales? Naruto sells a shit load of copies, so much so that  Nickoldeon made some shitty rip-off called "Ninja Academy", yet that doesn't stop people from calling it shit. Trash is trash no matter how popular it is.
> 
> inb4that's your opinion, because that's the point of this thread.



Ah so yez saying Toriyama has bad taste in shohen ?


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2009)

Berserk arts is overrated. It's not that good (Caska's ridiculously pointy nose, I won't tell you what her lips remind me of -it's offensive , rigid poses...) and people are fapping about it as if it was the best of the best design wise.

Vagabond has great arts, Berserk clearly has not.

It's still an epic manga though.


----------



## MdB (Oct 15, 2009)

It might be overrated, but proclaiming the art isn't good is just bullshit.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 15, 2009)

Air Gear and Tenjou Tenge.

The artwork is great but to me, it can't mask what I say is a poor plot.


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2009)

roninmedia said:


> Air Gear and Tenjou Tenge.
> 
> The artwork is great but to me, it can't mask what I say is a poor plot.



Is there even a plot. Oh Great works just don't make sense at all.

He should just give up on developping his own stories and team up with someone that can actually build a solid and sensical plot.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 15, 2009)

EASILY one piece is the most overrated manga.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 15, 2009)

zuul said:


> Is there even a plot. Oh Great works just don't make sense at all.
> 
> He should just give up on developping his own stories and team up with someone that can actually build a solid and sensical plot.



Or just draw hentai.

He'd do well.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2009)

everyone knows that oh Great is a genius artist and a meh writer

bth,I liked the beginning of air gear


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe Oh! Great was a hentai artist before making Air Gear and Tenjou Tenge.

There's still some people who think Oh! Great is a great mangaka even when it comes to plot.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 15, 2009)

roninmedia said:


> I believe Oh! Great was a hentai artist before making Air Gear and Tenjou Tenge.



Well, it makes sense actually...


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Oh! Great was behind silky whip.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 15, 2009)

So..can we do some research on Oh Great! works in the bathhouse?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Ah so yez saying Toriyama has bad taste in shohen ?



Sure why not, Toriyama is overrated too.


----------



## Hiruzen (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe any of the Shonen trinity are overrated, Fairy Tail is too. And Dragonball Z. 

Hey, those are almost all of the manga I read


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 15, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Sure why not, Toriyama is overrated too.



Eh, I think Dr. Slump is great.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Me too, but people calling him the God of Manga just make me laugh.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 15, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Me too, but people calling him the God of Manga just make me laugh.



Well yeah, but they're just like the GODA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I just ignore them.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Difference is that Toriyama is actually a good mangaka. Even if he can be overrated alot sometimes. He's not some mediocore mangaka that gets hyped up to retarded levels.


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 15, 2009)

Dragon Ball

it has EVERYTHING people would bitch about today

But since its the first shonen for the most it is praised like everything

ALso funny how people citize DBZ level battles in other mangas but love it in DBZ

well i tried gantz once and hated it so i think its also overrated but not the most overrated


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 15, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Difference is that Toriyama is actually a good mangaka. Even if he can be overrated alot sometimes. He's not some mediocore mangaka that gets hyped up to retarded levels.



Toriyama is one of the best gag mangaka around.

I think Oda gets hyped so much becuase his manga is pretty decent, and fucking amazing compared to most other super popular shounen, and it appeals to all ages just as an easy read. I like it alot, and I find it far more enjoyable compared to it's quality level, which is good but not great.

It's good just as a weekly read.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quality has been dipping alot lately, current One Piece arcs are just as bad as the competition.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 15, 2009)

They certainly aren't as bad as anything from narido of blueech, but yeah, Oda's been disapointing me recently. 

Enies Lobby was pretty bad. Then Thriller Bark was good, but dragged out. Shabondy was great imo, but Amazon Lily really was absolute crap. Impel Down wasn't too bad, but not as good as some of his previous arcs. Current arc isn't finished yet so I'll wait to make a judgement, but I don't really like it so far.

I think Shabondy was the only arc that was as good as the previous stuff prior to Enies Lobby, ala Water 7 and Skypiea/Jaya.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Impel Down was God awful, I really don't see what anyone see's in that arc.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 15, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Impel Down was God awful, I really don't see what anyone see's in that arc.



It was repetative and had it's flaws for sure, mostly with Magellan being the only person strong enough to beat the prisoners, but I did like quite a bit of it.

Magellan, Ivankov + all the trannys and the Rocky Horror Show homage was great, and I liked seeing old villains.

Plus Jinebi was pretty decent too.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

That tranny shit was dumb, the worst prison in the world and you have transvestites chillin'. That litterally drained all the tension the arc had. Jinbei was shit, but Magellan was not bad. It was just a bad bad arc and around the point I formally dropped the series.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 15, 2009)

I do know what you mean by the tranny stuff, but I just found myself enjoying it. Probably becuase I liked Ivankov and Inazuma.

But, I don't get why you dislike Jinbei. Not my favorite, but I like him quite a bit.

Better than I expected at least. Atleast he isn't a Mihawk or a Hancock.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

He's just boring as fuck and it took far too long to reveal him despite being mentioned since East Blue.

That whole Rocky Horror picture show performance made me cringe. It was like Oda took all the build up and tension he established for Impel Down and took a massive shit on it.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 15, 2009)

oda never wanted to build up tension in his manga

which is why luffy is a rubber man

he said that in one of his sbs

or interview


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 15, 2009)

How did this conversation degenerate into 

"One Piece is shit no its not yes it is no it's not..."?

Anyway, I have to agree that most of the current arcs were disappointing (And Amazon Lily is ). Shabondy is still on of the best One Piece arcs I've read, though.

Anyway, back on topic, FMA can get quite overrated by its fanbase. It's a great shounen, but it has certainly been disappointing lately (ESPECIALLY with the recent chapter; people were speculating that Roy would open the door for the past year).


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> oda never wanted to build up tension in his manga
> 
> which is why luffy is a rubber man



What the fuck are you even talking about? The hell does having powers change?


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 15, 2009)

one piece, no tension 

simple as that

i'll try to find the interview or sbs where oda talks about this aspect in his manga

or maybe not

stay tuned


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 15, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> one piece, no tension
> 
> simple as that
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll wait for this interview.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Oct 16, 2009)

One Piece, i love it but it gets too much praise.


----------



## chiveri (Oct 16, 2009)

Most overrataed manga? Obvisously GTO. Realy the first arcs are funny but after some time it really gets boring and repetetive.


----------



## DukeofFunk (Oct 16, 2009)

Cerō said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about? The hell does having powers change?



What the Doctor is referring to is an interview where Oda said he purposely made Luffy a rubber man because the power of stretching is inherently a little wacky/funny. This was so that Luffy's battles could always maintain a level of levity despite the seriousness.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 16, 2009)

One piece. It would best if oda would have keep one piece adventure manga only not trying to be too serius these resue ars sucks. Arcs like sky island, thiller park beging or Shabondy island are the best. I hate all these rescue arc because they are the same shit again and again. There is some people that luffy needs rescue and it happens again and again i hope there won?t be any rescua arc after this ace arc.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 16, 2009)

Bleach and Naruto are overrated. Specially Bleach.


----------



## MdB (Oct 16, 2009)

Cerō said:


> That whole Rocky Horror picture show performance made me cringe. It was like Oda took all the build up and tension he established for Impel Down and took a massive shit on it.



My main gripe with Impel Down. I am fine with a bit of homage and wacky tranny stuff, but he found the worst possible way to introduce them and painfully used it. Although I find the arc passable.


XMURADX said:


> Bleach and Naruto are overrated. Specially Bleach.



Bleach's the crème de la crème of utter shit.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 16, 2009)

MdB said:


> My main gripe with Impel Down. I am fine with a bit of homage and wacky tranny stuff, but he found the worst possible way to introduce them and painfully used it. Although I find the arc passable.



Heh, I actually liked it.

My main problem was with Magellan being the only person who could tackle the jailbreak crew.

Sadi-Chan and Hannyabal should have been stronger.

Plus the repetitiveness of the arc.


----------



## MdB (Oct 16, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Heh, I actually liked it.
> 
> My main problem was with Magellan being the only person who could tackle the jailbreak crew.
> 
> Plus the repetitiveness of th arc.



It became quite redundant and tedious after they passed the first two levels of Impel Down. And I too was annoyed by the fact that Magellan is the only hazardous predicament in the world's largest fortified prison, where criminals reside that are better of being erased from history itself.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, the people protecting the place were lackluster, but the hazards (cold, heat, crimson hell ) are extremely painful, so at least the punishments are severe.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm surprised so many people here are saying One Piece is overrated. I thought almost everyone in NF thinks that One Piece is the greatest manga of all time or something like that. 

Anyway, I think Berserk is a bit overrated. Is it a good manga with excellent art? Definitely. But am I the only one to think that the plot would not be out of place for a shonen fantasy manga if the author just cut down on the sex, rape and gore? Its not as complex as people make it out to be.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm gonna have to say FMA. I keep hearing how awesome it is from friends and interwebz. 

I tried to read the manga....I must gotten to chapter 50 or something, and I still can't see the hype. I even tried to watch the anime, nothing... I think I will never understand it. 

Also, Bleach is moving from one crappy arc to another. I have my prejudice towards OP so I'm not gonna go there.  Also popular shoujo series are all overrated, I couldn't even finish the first chapters of manga like 'vampire knight' and "special A", so full of cringe worthy cliches, and yet fangirls adore them. 

Shounen mangas might suck but they actually have some thought put into them (at least the fights), mainstream Shojo is just a steaming pile of BS.  

As for anime, by far Naruto shippuden. It's getting better (slowly) but still, bad animation is bad and what's worse people keep loving it (especially fillers).


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 16, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I'm gonna have to say FMA. I keep hearing how awesome it is from friends and interwebz.
> 
> I tried to read the manga....I must gotten to chapter 50 or something, and I still can't see the hype. I even tried to watch the anime, nothing... I think I will never understand it.



I think it's more you than the manga.

And Akira should be mentioned too. 

Ok I'm not finished with it and the legendary status is justified, but I don't it's super-legendary.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 16, 2009)

I actualy found thet Oda did the whole Okama chillin' in Hell thing as one huge bit of irony .

Beyond that, I agree that Hannyabal should have been made stronger, especialy after we were not shown _how _he defeated Buggy and Mr. 3 , and they said how strong he was etc. so this all hyped me up and then nothing much happened - or the fight would have been cool but Blackbeard had to fuck it up by atacking Hannyabal from behind .

I stil loved that arc imensely .

And do not listen to Jugger . He finds Fairy Tail is better then One Piece, thusly why he would want OP to remain an adventure manga without plot .


----------



## Aldric (Oct 16, 2009)

Hannyabal was pretty strong, he took a jet gatling to the face and soldiered on

It wouldn't make much sense to have half a dozen of Shichibukai level fighters in Impel Down


----------



## illmatic (Oct 16, 2009)

Death Note is a classic.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 16, 2009)

@ Aldric : I just liked the guy and expected more from him - specificaly cause it was such a mystery , initialy, how he fights .

As for Saldeath : he did literaly nothing .


----------



## Jugger (Oct 17, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> And do not listen to Jugger . He finds Fairy Tail is better then One Piece, thusly why he would want OP to remain an adventure manga without plot .



Well it would be better because all these plot arcs in one piece sucks. I Want plot like skyisland or Begin of thriller park. Not some rescue arcs. Well atleast there is toriko that gives what one piece should have been.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

This may be the second rescue arc but be happy he wasnt tryna save ace when Luffy was with the crew


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll just throw in Vampire Knight, too much bishie for me


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 17, 2009)

Air Gear. End of discussion. You might as well lock the topic cuz no one is going to beat that.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Oct 17, 2009)

One Piece chapter

arrive on an island......meet people.......find out the threat.....persons backstory.......fight the enemy.......get beaten.....do some "miraculous"......come back......beat the enemy......party......leave. 

There you're average OP Chapter


----------



## valerian (Oct 17, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> One Piece chapter
> 
> arrive on an island......meet people.......find out the threat.....persons backstory.......fight the enemy.......get beaten.....do some "miraculous"......come back......beat the enemy......party......leave.
> 
> There you're average OP Chapter



Lolwut, you're saying all this happens in one chapter?


----------



## MdB (Oct 17, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> One Piece chapter
> 
> arrive on an island......meet people.......find out the threat.....persons backstory.......fight the enemy.......get beaten.....do some "miraculous"......come back......beat the enemy......party......leave.
> 
> There you're average OP Chapter



This is silly, you can oversimplify every narrative.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2009)

MdB said:


> My main gripe with Impel Down. I am fine with a bit of homage and wacky tranny stuff, but he found the worst possible way to introduce them and painfully used it. Although I find the arc passable.
> .


I thought it was a nice breather. Make an OP arc too serious and it won't feel like an OP chap anymore. 

As for the thread, has To-Love-Ru been mentioned?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Well it would be better because all these plot arcs in one piece sucks. I Want plot like skyisland or Begin of thriller park. Not some rescue arcs. Well atleast there is toriko that gives what one piece should have been.



Fairy Tail :

Phantom Lord - rescue arc (where Lucy had to be rescued twice)
Tower of Paradise - rescue arc very similar to Enies Lobby
Oracion Seis - initialy turned into rescue Wendy to save Erza's arm .

All in 150 chapters .


----------



## MdB (Oct 17, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I thought it was a nice breather. Make an OP arc too serious and it won't feel like an OP chap anymore.
> 
> As for the thread, has To-Love-Ru been mentioned?



Sure it would be a nice breather, but not when they reside in the Alcatraz of One Piece.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 17, 2009)

An action adventure manga where the heroes discover new locales, make friends and run into some sort of conflict???? RABBLE RABBLE OUTRAGEOUS

Seriously there's valid criticism to be made towards One Piece but I'm always amazed at how thoroughly stupid the complaints are


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 17, 2009)

A friend of mine dislikes the current story... He didn't really give a specific reason, outside he only said it seems too ''chaotic'' And his main beef is the fights...probably always has been. It's a weak excuse for disliking it though....imo

My only criticism, is that it's worshipped here on nf..... 'GODA' etc...
Well maybe the way Haki was handled as well...

And it's usually more fun to read arc by arc, rather than weekly.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2009)

Aldric said:


> An action adventure manga where the heroes discover new locales, make friends and run into some sort of conflict???? RABBLE RABBLE OUTRAGEOUS
> 
> Seriously there's valid criticism to be made towards One Piece but I'm always amazed at how thoroughly stupid the complaints are



The most stupid one by far is "it's too childish".

I mean, wut?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

To love Ru


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 17, 2009)

One piece and Vampire knight


----------



## Saga (Oct 17, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> The most stupid one by far is "it's too childish".
> 
> I mean, wut?


nah ah

it's "SKYPIE IZ BAD BECUZ ITS IRRELEVANT"


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 17, 2009)

You know what's overrated? Claymore.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

20th Century Boys. I love it to death, but so many people just include it in top ten lists without knowing just how good it is. 

And Dragonball. Dear God, Dragonball is overrated. It was the first to do something, that doesn't mean it was the best.



Jugger said:


> One piece. It would best if oda would have keep one piece adventure manga only not trying to be too serius these resue ars sucks. Arcs like sky island, thiller park beging or Shabondy island are the best. I hate all these rescue arc because they are the same shit again and again. There is some people that luffy needs rescue and it happens again and again i hope there won?t be any rescua arc after this ace arc.





Jugger said:


> Well it would be better because all these plot arcs in one piece sucks. I Want plot like skyisland or Begin of thriller park. Not some rescue arcs. Well atleast there is toriko that gives what one piece should have been.



You like Fairy Tail. Your opinion is void.



Cent D. Gold said:


> One Piece chapter
> 
> arrive on an island......meet people.......find out the threat.....persons backstory.......fight the enemy.......get beaten.....do some "miraculous"......come back......beat the enemy......party......leave.
> 
> There you're average OP Chapter



I think this guy is joking, since he has a Law avatar. At least, I hope.



Saga said:


> nah ah
> 
> it's "SKYPIE IZ BAD BECUZ ITS IRRELEVANT"



Skypiea was a bit slow, but it is one of the best arcs once reread. Unlike Enies Lobby, which was bad even when reread.



Lusankya said:


> You know what's overrated? Claymore.



Yes. Seriously, the wank it receives is surprising.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

What, what, are OP fans calling out Dragon Ball? L oh fucking L.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> What, what, are OP fans calling out Dragon Ball? L oh fucking L.





I already mentioned OP in my first post on the thread. It pays to read sometimes, TWF.

And yes, Dragonball is overrated.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Any manga that recieves critical acclaim or is popular is overrated.

<Insert Criticism/point out flamws here>

Let the backdraft begin!


----------



## Saga (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Skypiea was a bit slow, but it is one of the best arcs once reread. Unlike Enies Lobby, which was bad even when reread


I agree.

The beggining of it was slow-paced but when it picks up, it's awesome. The story was well told, the build up (Jaya arc) was superb, a loveable goofballs for villain and we had the best flashback of the series so far (Norland's).

I also want to add that I really liked the whole Sky-Island idea.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Is OP formulatic as one poster pointed out earlier?


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

I honestly forgot the current op arc is a rescue arc.

Enies Lobby was pretty lame sure but there's too much going on for me to care that this is a rescue arc.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Claymore


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Is OP formulatic as one poster pointed out earlier?



Why do you care what a moron says that likes to generalize shit?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> I already mentioned OP in my first post on the thread. It pays to read sometimes, TWF.
> 
> And yes, Dragonball is overrated.



Dragonball has its flaws, but it more or less singlehandedly shaped modern shonen

I don't think you can "overrate" something like that


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Dragonball has its flaws, but it more or less singlehandedly shaped modern shonen
> 
> I don't think you can "overrate" something like that



Anything can be overrated. 

Effect does not equal quality. 

I like Dragonball a lot, but it has problems (Mainly that it was stretched on for too many arcs).



The Cheat said:


> Is OP formulatic as one poster pointed out earlier?



Him saying that would be like me saying, 

"Dragonball is shit. All that happens is that a strong guy appears, he owns the weak heroes, the heroes train, and then they beat the strong guy through screaming and powerups."

A massive overgeneralization that obviously ignores the parts of the manga where that did not happen... Which would be nearly all of the manga.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, almost forgot Dragonball...I'm still trying to get into it. But I really find it overrated.

One Piece remains the most consistent shonen manga up to date. I think it's very underrated, since it doesn't appeal so much to the general audience compared to other shonnens, specially because of art style.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> One Piece remains the most consistent shonen manga up to date. I think it's very underrated, since it doesn't appeal so much to the general audience compared to other shonnens, specially because of art style.



One Piece is the first most selling shounen manga of all time.  Yeah, I'd say it's overrated. Especially on these forums.

However, I can't say it's not quality. Kind of like Dragonball.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Anything can be overrated.
> 
> Effect does not equal quality.
> 
> I like Dragonball a lot, but it has problems (Mainly that it was stretched on for too many arcs).



That has nothing to do with what he said at all.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> One Piece is the first most selling shounen manga of all time.  Yeah, I'd say it's overrated. Especially on these forums.
> 
> However, I can't say it's not quality. Kind of like Dragonball.



Whether you like one piece or not, you have for being the only shonen out of the big 3 for not pissing out its fanbase and becoming snark bait.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Dragonball has its flaws, but it more or less singlehandedly shaped modern shonen
> 
> I don't think you can "overrate" something like that



I agree, but it doesn't change the retarded hype that Dragonball had at it's peak in america. . .those were the days, though.



The Cheat said:


> Whether you like one piece or not, you have for being the only shonen out of the big 3 for not pissing out its fanbase and becoming snark bait.



That's a shitty consulation.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2009)

One Piece, Death Note, and Gantz.

And I like all three of them.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gantz gets hype?



C. Hook said:


> Him saying that would be like me saying,
> 
> "Dragonball is shit. All that happens is that a strong guy appears, he owns the weak heroes, the heroes train, and then they beat the strong guy through screaming and powerups."



That's exactly how Dragonball became after a point.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> That has nothing to do with what he said at all.



Yes it does. 

He said he didn't think it's possible to overrate something that started up some sort of trend. I said it's possible to overrate anything, and that just because Dragonball did something first does not make it infallible.

Anyway, the obvious example of an overrated manga is Naruto; heavily overrated, with most of its fans having read only Naruto and Bleach (Maybe One Piece).


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Dragon Ball is the father of modern Shonen Jump.

It's not over-rated. Do you know what entails when a manga reshapes an entire generation's concept of Shonen?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Dragon Ball is the father of modern Shonen Jump.
> 
> It's not over-rated. Do you know what entails when a manga reshapes an entire generation's concept of Shonen?



Reshapes it into what exactly? Repitive power ups and villian of the week syndrome? Isn't that all the things "Smart Manga Readers" hate about shonen?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Reshapes it into what exactly? Repitive power ups and villian of the week syndrome? Isn't that all the things "Smart Manga Readers" hate about shonen?



Yup. It changed the game. No one really cares what a bunch of pseudo-intellectuals think about comic books anyway. There are always going to be detractors who call things out for just being fun little stories about good vs evil while failing to realize that those stories are for 10 year olds.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Dragon Ball is the father of modern Shonen Jump.
> 
> It's not over-rated. Do you know what entails when a manga reshapes an entire generation's concept of Shonen?



I'm talking about quality, not historical effect.

I know it completely shaped modern Shounen Jump; that's wonderful, and the manga should be respected for that. It's just that the fans sometimes continuously say "IT'S THE BEST MANGA EVER AND YOU CAN'T EVER ARGUE IT AUUUUGGHHHHH!!!!" It's (almost) as obnoxious as the Goda shit in the One Piece forums.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't believe it's been over 10 years and Dragonball fans are still just as bad as they were before.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> I'm talking about quality, not historical effect.
> 
> I know it completely shaped modern Shounen Jump; that's wonderful, and the manga should be respected for that. It's just that the fans sometimes continuously say "IT'S THE BEST MANGA EVER AND YOU CAN'T EVER ARGUE IT AUUUUGGHHHHH!!!!" It's (almost) as obnoxious as the Goda shit in the One Piece forums.



Or the trolling shit from Bleach fans. Seriously, it became obnoxious as shit.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bleach fans bash Bleach all the time now a days at the libary. I dunno anyone who still praises Bleach over there except maybe Aizen tards.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

I was serious when I said that all critically acclaimed manga are overrated.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> I'm talking about quality, not historical effect.



Dragon Ball had a golden age between the 21st Budokai and the Freeza arc. Great fights, great story, great arcs. Anyone with knowledge on Shonen manga knows that's one of the best runs in a manga, like Part 2 to Part 4 of JJBA, Golden Age arc of Berserk, ect...

Where is the quality missing? Piccolo Daimou and Freeza are probably some of the all time classical Shonen villains in Jump's history with Raoh or Dio Brando.



> I know it completely shaped modern Shounen Jump; that's wonderful, and the manga should be respected for that. It's just that the fans sometimes continuously say "IT'S THE BEST MANGA EVER AND YOU CAN'T EVER ARGUE IT AUUUUGGHHHHH!!!!" It's (almost) as obnoxious as the Goda shit in the One Piece forums.



No one here has been saying that. It's just ironic that your doing the same thing. Like I said it's hilarious how OP fans don't realize they're doing the pot calling out kettle for being black on DB. 

It's still an influential manga to this day.

For years now.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> Or the trolling shit from Bleach fans. Seriously, it became obnoxious as shit.



It was funny the first time.

It was acceptable the fiftieth.

It was annoying the thousandth.

Now my brains leak out my ears whenever I see :lolkubo



TWF said:


> Dragon Ball had a golden age between the 21st Budokai and the Freeza arc. Great fights, great story, great arcs.
> 
> Where is the quality missing? Piccolo Daimou and Freeza are probably some of the all time classical Shonen villains in Jump's history with Raoh or Dio Brando.



I'm not saying it's not quality, idjit.

Or are my posts saying that I like Dragonball, but think it's overrated somehow really posts that say that Dragonball is shit?



TWF said:


> No one here has been saying that. It's just ironic that your doing the same thing. Like I said it's hilarious how OP fans don't realize they're doing the pot calling out kettle for being black on DB.
> 
> For years now.



It's hilarious when you ignore everything I've said so far in this thread.

Seriously, my very first post mentioned OP, I've compared its situation with Dragonball's, I've mentioned the Goda shit...

Yet all you say is "BAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWHENOLIKEDRAGONBALLTHEMOST!!!!!" Seriously, if you can't even take the effort to read my posts, I'll not take the effort to take yours seriously.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

> Dragon Ball had a golden age between the 21st Budokai and the Freeza arc. Great fights, great story, great arcs. Anyone with knowledge on Shonen manga knows that's one of the best runs in a manga, like Part 2 to Part 4 of JJBA, Golden Age arc of Berserk, ect...
> 
> Where is the quality missing? Piccolo Daimou and Freeza are probably some of the all time classical Shonen villains in Jump's history with Raoh or Dio Brando


.
JJBA and berserk are seinen. Freeza is overrated compared to Cell and buu.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Bleach fans bash Bleach all the time now a days at the libary. I dunno anyone who still praises Bleach over there except maybe Aizen tards.



It's not a matter of shitty writing anymore, everything Kubo does is trolling now.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> .
> JJBA and berserk are seinen.



Back then they were Shonen.



MdB said:


> It's not a matter of shitty writing anymore, everything Kubo does is trolling now.



They guy doesn't even read his own manga, though.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> It's not a matter of shitty writing anymore, everything Kubo does is trolling now.



He had a few good moments. Barragan's release looked awesome, and the detail drawn on his skull was great. There, that's probably the nicest thing I've said about Bleach in the past year.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> .
> JJBA and berserk are seinen. Freeza is overrated compared to Cell and buu.



JJBA has been seinen for one arc.

Berserk was always seinen, he's probablyt thinking of Bastard ! ! !.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Yup. It changed the game. No one really cares what a bunch of pseudo-intellectuals think about comic books anyway. There are always going to be detractors who call things out for just being fun little stories about good vs evil while failing to realize that those stories are for 10 year olds.



I agree, but Pseudo-intellectualism is rampant in fandom nowadays. Which is ironic because back in the days, Anime became big because of the adult oriented entertainment. Namely graphic violence and Sex.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> It's not a matter of shitty writing anymore, everything Kubo does is trolling now.



Yeah that got annoying fast. From what I've seen from my occasional visits to the Library, the Naruto fandom is heading in the same direction.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Why is it always unacceptable to say really critically acclaimed manga like bersek are overrated while its cool to say popular shonen are overrated?



> Yup. It changed the game. No one really cares what a bunch of pseudo-intellectuals think about comic books anyway. There are always going to be detractors who call things out for just being fun little stories about good vs evil while failing to realize that those stories are for 10 year olds.


But stiil shitty writing is no excuse.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Yup. It changed the game. No one really cares what a bunch of pseudo-intellectuals think about comic books anyway. There are always going to be detractors who call things out for just being fun little stories about good vs evil while failing to realize that those stories are for 10 year olds.



I'm sure that I'm such a pseudo-intellectual when I have a GIF with a picture of a cartoon robot that turns into a bomber jet punching the ground as my sig.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Why is it always unacceptable to say really critically acclaimed manga like bersek are overrated while its cool to say popular shonen are overrated?



Because shonen are simple, like they're written for kids or something, while seinen is for mature adults.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

I wouldn't say Dragonball manga was overrated at all. DBZ anime on the other hand is to shit. There is a big distinction, at least in my mind.

Though of course there is a massive DBZ backlash now.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Why is it always unacceptable to say really critically acclaimed manga like bersek are overrated while its cool to say popular shonen are overrated?



Because it's teh deepz.



mystictrunks said:


> Because shonen are simple, like they're written for kids or something, while seinen is for mature adults.



Yeah, like Gantz.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> .
> JJBA and berserk are seinen. Freeza is overrated compared to Cell and buu.



JJBA wasn't Sienen until SBR, son. Phantom Blood to Stone Ocean are all Shonen Jump. And Cell is a carbon-copy shallow clone of Freeza.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Why is it always unacceptable to say really critically acclaimed manga like bersek are overrated while its cool to say popular shonen are overrated?



Berserk is overrated. Go back 5 or 6 pages and you'll see other people think that as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> I'm sure that I'm such a pseudo-intellectual when I have a GIF with a picture of a cartoon robot that turns into a bomber jet punching the ground as my sig.



I was talking about manga fans in general but it's cool that you want to defend yourself.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

I actually don't think berserk is overated. Never read it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> I wouldn't say Dragonball manga was overrated at all. DBZ anime on the other hand is to shit. There is a big distinction, at least in my mind.



Of course the differences in the anime and manga make a difference in people's opinion on Dragon Ball. The manga peaked and should've ended at the end of the Freeza arc. Everything was perfect, Dragon Ball was at it's peak in every way under Toriyama at that time.

Most people still concieve to themselves that Dragon Ball is just "DBZ" which is flying around at high speeds, shooting energy blasts and standing around yelling for more power for five episodes.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 18, 2009)

Dragonball is influental , yes .

The second part however has problems with characters and scenery . Discused to death already, and I dont wanna seem like a basher .


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Gantz takes all the worst aspects of shounen and seinen and combines them into a ball of shit.



mystictrunks said:


> I was talking about manga fans in general but it's cool that you want to defend yourself.



I'm merely saying that generalizing isn't going to get you anywhere. I wouldn't say I'm the only exception.

I like Dragonball for being a manga about a boy fighting armymen/aliens/gods, and then about a man fighting aliens, and I think it has a few problems. I like One Piece for being a manga about kiddie adventure and fights against pirates, and think it has a few problems. Hell, I think JJBA has a few problems, and I enjoy it mainly for the complex fights and weird abilities.

None of those problems have to do with them not being intellectual enough.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

None of that happened until after the Freeza arc, which again is when the Editors at Weekly Jump were begging and pleading Toriyama to continue the manga.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> The second part however has problems with characters and scenery .



Who gives a shit, this reminds me of all the bleach arguments centered around blank backgrounds.



TWF said:


> None of that happened until after the Freeza arc, which again is when the Editors at Weekly Jump were begging and pleading Toriyama to continue the manga.



It's popularity peaked after well Freeza saga. What exactly is your fucking point? Post Freeza saga elements are more popular in general.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Of course the differences in the anime and manga make a difference in people's opinion on Dragon Ball. The manga peaked and should've ended at the end of the Freeza arc. Everything was perfect, Dragon Ball was at it's peak in every way under Toriyama at that time.
> 
> Most people still concieve to themselves that Dragon Ball is just "DBZ" which is flying around at high speeds, shooting energy blasts and standing around yelling for more power for five episodes.



Z is still more awesome DB and Majin buu and cell are stil awesome.



> I like Dragonball for being a manga about a boy fighting armymen/aliens/gods, and then about a man fighting aliens, and I think it has a few problems. I like One Piece for being a manga about kiddie adventure and fights against pirates, and think it has a few problems. Hell, I think JJBA has a few problems, and I enjoy it mainly for the complex fights and weird abilities.



What mangas are truly intellectual? Really, the fans like those manga for the same reasons you  do. I don't think any fans of those manga ever claimed them to be more than what they are.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Who gives a shit, this reminds me of all the bleach arguments centered around blank backgrounds.



Bleach is shit because it has blank stuff. Blank backgrounds, blank characters, blank faces, blank minds...


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Blank page where storylines should be written....


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

When people think of Dragonball, the anime comes to mind so I can understand why people say it's overrated 

All I've heard from people who've read the manga say it's a fun and satisfying read but not GREATEST EVER or some garbage like that


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Back then they were Shonen.
> 
> 
> 
> They guy doesn't even read his own manga, though.



An author who gives us this hideous shit is sure as hell serious about his story. No amount of trolling antics can change that. 

The meme became annoying as hell.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> I'm not saying it's not quality, idjit.
> 
> Or are my posts saying that I like Dragonball, but think it's overrated somehow really posts that say that Dragonball is shit?



What are you whining about here?



> It's hilarious when you ignore everything I've said so far in this thread.
> 
> Seriously, my very first post mentioned OP, I've compared its situation with Dragonball's, I've mentioned the Goda shit...



What are you talking about? What does this have to do you with you not understanding my points about Dragon Ball?



> Yet all you say is "BAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWHENOLIKEDRAGONBALLTHEMOST!!!!!" Seriously, if you can't even take the effort to read my posts, I'll not take the effort to take yours seriously.



I am reading your posts: Your just whining and miscomprehending anything that counters your arguments. OP is essentially the same formula 3/4 quarters of each of it's story arcs.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

It definately should have ended by the Freeza arc. Quality was shot to hell after that. It wasn't really bad, but it was far from great or even that good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Gantz takes all the worst aspects of shounen and seinen and combines them into a ball of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because something has problems doesn't mean it's overrated. That also isn't what I was referrign to when I said pseudo-intellectuals so i don't see why you're so gung-ho on defending your opinions.


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Gantz takes all the worst aspects of shounen and seinen and combines them into a ball of shit.



Nah I wouldn't say that. Gantz is pretty darn entertaining.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Bleach is shit because it has blank stuff. Blank backgrounds, blank characters, blank faces, blank minds...


Nah, here's an example of why Bleach sucks:

this



Batman said:


> Nah I wouldn't say that. Gantz is pretty darn entertaining.



It would be more entertaining if it stopped trying to write a story. Because the author obviously doesn't know how to, so why even bother?


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> An author who gives us this hideous shit is sure as hell serious about his story. No amount of trolling antics can change that.



Kubo: Eh, I'm kind of lazy this week. After the ink spill a few weeks ago, I think I'll take another break. 
Editor: YOU CAN'T TAKE A BREAK!!!
Kubo: Yes I can.  
Editor: But you have to put something on that blank page!
Kubo: Hmmm...
----
Rational Readers: 
Bleach Fans: AMAZING SYMBOLISM!!!!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

I heard Gantz is pseudo-porn garbage

Can someone confirm that for me


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

It's true, its the Bleach of Seinen manga.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

The only thing good about Gantz was Kei Kurono's development before he died, which was actually done damn well.

And that's it.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I heard Gantz is pseudo-porn garbage
> 
> Can someone confirm that for me



The author is a former hentai artist and once descibed that drawing the series is like masturbation to him.

What shonen/seinen should I avoid?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> The only thing good about Gantz was Kei Kurono's development before he died, which was actually done damn well.
> 
> And that's it.



Yeah, after Phase one I dunno what the fucks going on with this manga. He should have ended that shit there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2009)

Gantz is the Wanted of manga AKA a Columbine kid fantasy. Picked on kids die, get super powers, get laid, and kill stuff while bullies get killed.

If you like aliens blowing up most of Gantz is good. It just doesn't have a very good story.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> drawing the series is like masturbation to him.



And this is why I hate learning more about Mangaka.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I heard Gantz is pseudo-porn garbage
> 
> Can someone confirm that for me



It's also great for cheap thrills, you know, the ones that are tedious after a while.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

I gave up on Gantz very quickly. Yet I loved Wanted. I think it's because Wanted had an end in sight, and had eminem shooting people right in the face.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Kubo: Eh, I'm kind of lazy this week. After the ink spill a few weeks ago, I think I'll take another break.
> Editor: YOU CAN'T TAKE A BREAK!!!
> Kubo: Yes I can.
> Editor: But you have to put something on that blank page!
> ...



No, it's trolling, like everything else he writes.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 18, 2009)

@ Cero ?(and for anyone who stil gives a shit) :
*Spoiler*: _Warning, opinions_ 



 it just lacked buildup to anything . No characters but the main cast mattered and the villians were these ultra powerfull unhuman beings , and they had no decent suportive characters or personality after Freeza . That had the Ginyu Force, what do Cell or Buu have ?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Like I said, Cell is just a carbon-copy shallow version of Freeza. Buu was an attempt to reinvigorate Part 2 by returning to the roots of Dragon Ball.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 18, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> One Piece remains the most consistent shonen manga up to date.



No, not even close. One Piece has been garbage for a long time.


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> It would be more entertaining if it stopped trying to write a story. Because the author obviously doesn't know how to, so why even bother?



I think you're exaggerating. It's done a few story elements quite well, i just think it get's bogged down by extra lengthy alien battles that take far too long to end. But I would argue that as far as story telling goes, Gantz is underrrated. Yeah I said it.

It's certainly not the most mature manga, but I've read a lot of mature stories of little interest.



Superstars said:


> No, not even close. One Piece has been garbage for a long time.



Now you're just talking crazy talk.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> It's also great for cheap thrills, you know, the ones that are tedious after a while.



Which is why it should have ended after Phase one.




Batman said:


> I think you're exaggerating. It's done a few story elements quite well, i just think it get's bogged down by extra lengthy alien battles that take far too long to end. But I would argue that as far as story telling goes, Gantz is underrrated. Yeah I said it.
> 
> It's certainly not the most mature manga, but I've read a lot of mature stories of little interest.



Kuruno had some good character development. However that's where all the "Good story" points end. Which is ironic because as soon as he died, so did the manga.

When you say mature, can you be more specific. Because Graphic violence and Sex is pretty mature.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Kubo showed us how best to shit all over a manga.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

I personally think "trolling" is just being a lazy ass mangaka who can't write shit.



Superstars said:


> No, not even close. One Piece has been garbage for a long time.



Hey, it's Jugger's dupe!


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> @ Cero ?(and for anyone who stil gives a shit) :
> *Spoiler*: _Warning, opinions_
> 
> 
> ...



Well personally i never gave a shit about the main supporting fighters. Chiaotsu and yamcha were always useless and barely won any fights, even in dragon ball. After the freeza saga, there was trunks who was the most badass character since freeza. Buu was just crazy awesome.


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Kubo showed us how best to shit all over a manga.



Kubo is a genius. He hasn't draw a background in two years, and no one at SJ seems to have noticed.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Batman said:


> Kubo is a genius. He hasn't draw a background in two years, and no one at SJ seems to have noticed.



He hasn't written a manga in 2 years and no one in Japan seems to have noticed.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Buu was an attempt to reinvigorate Part 2 by returning to the roots of Dragon Ball.



I thought I was the only person who noticed this. Buu saga felt like something out of early Dragon ball: Fusions, an enemy that turns you into candy. Very campy and with heavy comedy elements. While Freeza and Cell saga had alot of the Sci-fi elements that appeared post time skip.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 18, 2009)

At least Kubo's stil _doing _it . Unlike *some *people .

@ C. Hook : nah, impossible, this guy can write in what seems to be english .


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

I really hope Kubo doesn't restart Zombie Powder like many people want because he'll only fuck it up.

Unless he somehow manages to write like he did back then. I guess he gave a shit about Zombie Powder unlike Bleach.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

I actually liked Zombie Powder, although Gamma Akatubi's fire was... Weird.



Batman said:


> Kubo is a genius. He hasn't draw a background in two years, and no one at SJ seems to have noticed.



...

He drew condoms as buildings in Hueco Mundo, and nobody noticed. He can draw whatever the fuck he likes.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> I really hope Kubo doesn't restart Zombie Powder like many people want because he'll only fuck it up.
> 
> Unless he somehow manages to write like he did back then. I guess he gave a shit about Zombie Powder unlike Bleach.



Maybe having ZP cancelled just knackered him out. He's a tired old nag, needs to be taken out the back and shot.

How else can you explain Blandigo? It's Kubo's fuck you to shonen jump, showing them just what dire shit they will continue to promote.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 18, 2009)

bleach is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

As much as Kubo gets away with, Togashi is the true master of putting no effort in.


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> At least Kubo's stil _doing _it . Unlike *some *people .



Hey, hey, whoa! Whoa! HOld up! It is perfectly reasonable to need  a 12 month break for every 5 weeks of work.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 18, 2009)

Batman said:


> Now you're just talking crazy talk.



One Piece has way more bad arcs than decent arcs.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Maybe having ZP cancelled just knackered him out. He's a tired old nag, needs to be taken out the back and shot.





...



----------------____


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi is so much better than Ichigo it's unbelievable they are done by the same mangaka.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Superstars said:


> One Piece has way more bad arcs than decent arcs.



_What?_

10char


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> As much as Kubo gets away with, Togashi is the true master of putting no effort in.



I mean what a lazy fucker. Unless he has genuinely got health problems. In which case fair enough, just give it to someone else to draw.



Han Solo said:


> Gamma Akutabi is so much better than Ichigo it's unbelievable they are done by the same mangaka.



I swear it's a conspiracy on Kubo's part. He's just seeing how much he can get away with.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

I think he's like Magellan; Jinbea never spelled particularly well, but Magellan did.



Superstars said:


> One Piece has way more bad arcs than decent arcs.



Good for you.


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

Superstars said:


> One Piece has way more bad arcs than decent arcs.



There was really only one arc in one piece that I didn't like, and I still consent that it's good. It just want my personal taste. (thriller bark) Every other arc, especially after thriller back ended, has been entertaining as hell.

I suppose it's just not your cup of tea.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Current OP saga is shit, though. But, that's still not most. . .Guess superstar can't count.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Superstars said:


> One Piece has way more bad arcs than decent arcs.



Nice little agenda you've got there. Fancy pushing it some more?


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmmm.

IMO the only arc in One Piece that was actually shit, not just mediocre but actual garbage, was Amazon Lily.

Some others are not that good but not absolute shit either, notably Enies Lobby, Impel Down and so far, the current arc.

Oda is disappointing me recently.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Now OP wankers will hound you for saying the current arc is slightly sub-par thus far.

But secretly I think it is too.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Current OP saga is shit, though. But, that's still not most. . .Guess superstar can't count.



Whitebeard war is great. Impel Down and Amazon Lily, though... 

And the amount of wank Hancock gets is disgusting. Some people think she can beat Kuma in a fight. Motherf***ing Kuma.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> IMO the only arc in One Piece that was actually shit, not just mediocre but actual garbage, was Amazon Lily.
> 
> ...



Are you implying that Impel Down wasnt good overall?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

What I wanna know is having a war an excuse to draw a cluster fuck  panels oda? It's like reading "Where's Waldo"? The recent pacing of One Piece has been so fucking bad.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

I liked Impel down, though it was shorter than I expected. I think this arc needs to kick off a bit more though, it's almost subdued atm (bar Crocodile suddenly going buck wild).


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Impel Down was garbage.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Impel Down started off incredibly slow and fairly boring but rapidly picked up pace once Magellan was more properly involved in the arc. It's a great arc but not one of the best. This is how I break down One Piece:

Alabasta the best
Skypeia was good
Shanbony was fantastic (Supernovas, Rayleigh, Kizaru, ect...)
Thriller Bark started good and ended average (best part was still Ryuuma vs Zoro)
Impel Down was good from the mid-point and the ending was fantastic
Water 7 was decent, Enies Lobby was pretty boring (Lucci is probably the worst antagonist and villain in all of OP and most of the CP9 sucked balls as well as some horrible fights)


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> The recent pacing of One Piece has been so fucking bad.



I have no problem with big panels full of action (I think they add to the atmosphere), but I have to agree with this; Seriously, we spend endless chapters with Luffy running towards Ace, screaming, "ACE, I'M GONNA SAVE YOU!!!" And everyone else screaming, "LUFFY STOP BEING STUPID!!!" and random villains trying to attack Luffy and failing.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

I actually still like naruto. My only problem is that its pain in the ass to read it weekly.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Water 7 was decent



Wrong, it was great 

Agreed on the rest though


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Impel Down started off incredibly slow and fairly boring but rapidly picked up pace once Magellan was more properly involved in the arc. It's a great arc but not one of the best. This is how I break down One Piece:
> 
> Alabasta the best
> Skypeia was good
> ...



Agreed. Alabasta still holds up incredibly well, it had the perfect mix of seriousness and comic relief.

W7 was really good as well, just got mired down by EL.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Water 7 was awesome. 

Heh, Fairy Tail fans are funny. If you don't like Fairy Tail, they give you negs.


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

See everyone has a OP arc they don't like. Which means right now, it's my turn.


Also: Along Park = Perfection


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Alabasta the best



Pffffffft

Most overrated arc ever.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Alabasta IS One Piece. It perfectly captured its spirit.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Naruto jumped the shark after the garra resuce arc. The rescue sasuke arc, the pain fights were good, but then kishi made him boring.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Naruto went to shit in a horrible embarrassing way. It still has very few redeeming features.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Superstars said:


> One Piece has way more bad arcs than decent arcs.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Alabasta IS One Piece. It perfectly captured its spirit.



No, Skypiea is One Piece. Arabasta is everything that people want One Piece to be.



Batman said:


> Also: Along Park = Perfection



Seconded.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Batman said:


> Also: Along Park = Perfection



Finally, a fan that agrees with me!


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Naruto went to shit in a horrible embarrassing way. It still has very few redeeming features.



At this poimt, I'd rather read a naruto fanifc. But seriously that are suprisingly a few good fanfic out there. A few..........


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

To rank:

Jaya/Skypiea/Water 7/Thriller Bark/Shabondy are the best, but I could potentially knock down both Skypiea and Thriller Bark for dragging out too much.

Alabasta is next on it's own, in the middle of the above and below.

Arlong Park/Davy Back Fight/Whiskey Peak/Laboon/Drum Island were all pretty good but not all that spectacular.

Then it'd be the rest of East Blue/Enies Lobby/Impel Down which were all mediocre.

And then it's the abomination that is Amazon Lily.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> And then it's the abomination that is Amazon Lily.



Good God, what was Oda on when he made Hancock?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 18, 2009)

Arlong Park was great aswell

Its the arc where OP started getting good imo

And i would put it in a Top 5 list over my favourite arcs


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> To rank:
> 
> Jaya/Skypiea/Water 7/Thriller Bark/Shabondy are the best, but I could potentially knock down both Skypiea and Thriller Bark for dragging out too much.
> 
> ...



Alabasta above Arlong?

I must've missed why this bandwagon was so strong.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

When did bleach started to go shit?


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Naruto jumped the shark after the garra resuce arc. The rescue sasuke arc, the pain fights were good, but then kishi made him boring.



Pretty much, though I don't mind the meeting of the Kages. I find myself semi-interested while reading it.

Though madara's plan is retarded.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> When did bleach started to go shit?



After Soul Society.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> When did bleach started to go shit?



After Dordonni died


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Alabasta above Arlong?
> 
> I must've missed why this bandwagon was so strong.



I can largely attribute it to preferring Crocodile over Arlong as a villain.

Although Arlong Park certainly had a larger emotional impact.

Back in the good days when Nami was a half decent character.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Nino.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Although Arlong Park certainly had a larger emotional impact.
> 
> Back in the good days when Nami was a half decent character.



Good to see that i am not the only one who felt that way


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> After Soul Society.



Nah, Arrancar invasion arc was > Soul Society. Soul Society in mediocre at best, and completely overate and full of logical inanity and plot holes.

The best arcs are the beginning and TBTP imo. Though TBTP was kind of ruined by that shitbag Aizen.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Nah, Arrancar invasion arc was > Soul Society.



What. . .What the fuck?



Han Solo said:


> I can largely attribute it to preferring Crocodile over Arlong as a villain.



What makes him a better villian?


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Good to see that i am not the only one who felt that way



Luffy demolishing Arlong after seeing Nami cry is still the most badass thing he has done imo.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Alabasta needed more of this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVtEEM4Blz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> What. . .What the fuck?



Pffft, Soul Society is overrated.

Ruined by tons of fucking plot holes. Aiiiiizzzzzenlasdfhgfisdigbvcsjkb the shitbag.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Luffy demolishing Arlong after seeing Nami cry is still the most badass thing he has done imo.



Most likely

For some reason i also liked it when they marched towards the Park aswell


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Batman said:


> Pretty much, though I don't mind the meeting of the Kages. I find myself semi-interested while reading it.
> 
> Though madara's plan is retarded.



I found the kages interesting. I just wonder why the hell it was neccessary to have another uchiha villain. I don't hate sasuke or the uchica clan but two were enough, I didn't even mind itach revealing to be a good guy since its plausible. I don't even sasuke that much of a emo. Seriously, sasuke's haters overexaggerate his angst. Plus, it seems that kishi's art has gotten worse since IDK. I could have sworn the art was better 30 chapters ago.

Also. could people please something else to say is overrated? Im not a bleach fan or anything, but saying OP,blach, and naruto are too easy.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Luffy demolishing Arlong after seeing Nami cry is still the most badass thing he has done imo.



Grabbing a sword... And breaking it with his bare fingers after listening to how the villain treats his friend. The way Luffy's tone switched from silly to serious... Jesus Christ, and people still think Gomu Gomu no Storm is more badass.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Pffft, Soul Society is overrated.
> 
> Ruined by tons of fucking plot holes. Aiiiiizzzzzenlasdfhgfisdigbvcsjkb the shitbag.



It is overrated, that doesn't change the fact that the Arrancar invasion was god awful. Limit Release? Ikkaku Bankai? Oh god. . .

Also, Aizenfail happened in TPTB as well. Infact, it was worst in that arc.




C. Hook said:


> G Jesus Christ, and people still think Gomu Gomu no Storm is more badass.



Gomu Gomu no storm was terrible.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, Luffy's rage in Arlong park was a series high point.


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

Itachi being a good guy was absolutely horrible.

That whole mess of a fight is the worst example of Kishimoto tripping over himself ass backwards.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 18, 2009)

And i gotta agree with Han on SS being overrated

The beginning was good, and there were a few good fights

Apart from that it wasnt anywhere near EPIC EPIC as many people claim


----------



## Stalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Cero, is there any shonen you actually like?


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> It is overrated, that doesn't change the fact that the Arrancar invasion was god awful. Limit Release? Ikkaku Bankai? Oh god. . .
> 
> Also, Aizenfail happened in TPTB as well. Infact, it was worst in that arc.



Eh, I liked the Arrancar arc.

I guess Aizenfail didn't effect me so much during TBTP because I completely expected it to happen.

But yeah, it's still shit.

So the beginning is still the best part of Bleach.


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't understand why people pay posters like cero so much attention.

You guys fall for the devils advocate act way too easy.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Cero, is there any shonen you actually like?



Recently, just HXH. Most of the shonens I like are very old.



Tash said:


> I don't understand why people pay posters like cero so much attention.



Tash STFU.



Tash said:


> You guys fall for the devils advocate act way too easy.



Devils Advocate in a troll thread? Oh boy.



Han Solo said:


> Eh, I liked the Arrancar arc.



I like the arrancar, but the constant invasions got really repetitive.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

Tash said:


> I don't understand why people pay posters like cero so much attention.
> 
> You guys fall for the devils advocate act way too easy.



I kind of tend to ignore it and read more worthwhile posts


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Recently, just HXH. Most of the shonens I like are very old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]7K7VuH0Ag90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

fuck it

watch it on youtube


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Your vid doesn't work.



Tash said:


> fuck it
> 
> watch it on youtube



lol


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Thriller Bark started good and ended average (best part was still Ryuuma vs Zoro)


zoro vs kuma was avarage?

i thought you liked that


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely conflict. I think I need to log out, so bye.



Tash said:


> fuck it
> 
> watch it on youtube


----------



## Gallant (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Pffft, Soul Society is overrated.
> 
> Ruined by tons of fucking plot holes. Aiiiiizzzzzenlasdfhgfisdigbvcsjkb the shitbag.



Agreed on SS being overrated. 

Which plot holes? My memory is failing me.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Lovely conflict. I think I need to log out, so bye.



Isn't that waht these threads are about, people post their opinions and argue about it? I don't see how it can be anything else?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> zoro vs kuma was avarage?
> 
> i thought you liked that



Yes

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 18, 2009)

you disapoint me


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Disappoint you how? Kuma vs Zoro was medicore as far as it goes by Impel Down, Alabasta or Shabondy's standards.


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Your vid doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> lol


[YOUTUBE]tp9DTFtlMms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackbird (Oct 18, 2009)

Great Teacher Onizuka. 

Could've been great if it was just an ambitious comedy with a few minor wtf moments. Instead the author apparently creamed his pantsu so hard over his own creation, that he saw fit to give his failure-at-life main character superhuman strength and intelligence along with immortality. These miraculous feats are, to an extent, not surprising as every single character in the series worships him as a god. 

It's the lamest thing I have ever read. Damn it.   /rage


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShunTcfW7Hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Disappoint you how? Kuma vs Zoro was medicore as far as it goes by Impel Down, Alabasta or Shabondy's standards.


                  .


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

Fangy go watch watch Weeds.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

What about Buffy instead, Swajio.


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

Weeds forever Buffy never.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

Azhra said:


> Great Teacher Onizuka.
> 
> Could've been great if it was just an ambitious comedy with a few minor wtf moments. Instead the author apparently creamed his pantsu so hard over his own creation, that he saw fit to give his failure-at-life main character superhuman strength and intelligence along with immortality. These miraculous feats are, to an extent, not surprising as every single character in the series worships him as a god.
> 
> It's the lamest thing I have ever read. Damn it.   /rage



I don't get it

Onizuka being a larger than life superhumanly strong failure is the point of the whole manga

Him fixing problems by german suplexing people between two scenes where he literally pisses his pants

That's what makes it so good


----------



## The Imp (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> I don't get it
> 
> Onizuka being a larger than life superhumanly strong failure is the point of the whole manga
> 
> ...


Only having a handful of good characters doesn't help much.

Kids trying to commit suicide every other chapter wasn't that great either. The mangaka should have tried to mix it up a bit more to show these kids need help.

However Onizuka more than makes up for it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 19, 2009)

Batman said:


> See everyone has a OP arc they don't like. Which means right now, it's my turn.



I don't


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> I don't



Even Amazon Lily?:amazed


----------



## migukuni (Oct 19, 2009)

i dont wanna say anything lest i be negged


----------



## rubbereruben (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm gonna say it here and now, most overrated piece of garbage ever:

Gantz.

Case closed, guys. Go home. It's true. Gantz is the shittiest overrated shitpile ever created. Can't believe anyone can watch that shit besides laughing at the overall plot, character relevance and PIS.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 19, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Only having a handful of good characters doesn't help much.
> 
> Kids trying to commit suicide every other chapter wasn't that great either. The mangaka should have tried to mix it up a bit more to show these kids need help.
> 
> However Onizuka more than makes up for it.



Oh yeah that I agree with

Most of the other characters were shit, the kids were unsufferable for the most part (basically a bunch of real life Sasuke, guess that's how japanese teens are, save us) and the plot was repetitive as hell

But as you said Onizuka is the saving grace, so that's why I find it weird to complain about him

It's a bit like City Hunter in that aspect


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 19, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Even Amazon Lily?:amazed



_Not _even Amazon Lily


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 19, 2009)

20th Century Boys

It's great, but to see it constantly on or near the top of the "best mangas" list is baffling. The writing of the last arc is terrible and at the end of it all, it felt like I didn't really get anything from it.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 20, 2009)

i was gonna say Jojo's bizzare world and someone negged me even before i wrote anything


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 20, 2009)

migukuni said:


> i was gonna say Jojo's bizzare world and someone negged me even before i wrote anything




I just negged you for mentioning it while having a KHR sig.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 20, 2009)

ahahaha, yeh, that's why i said i know im gonna be negged because of JJBA


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Now OP wankers will hound you for saying the current arc is slightly sub-par thus far.
> 
> But secretly I think it is too.



you guys have been conditioned to like things that try to have too much drama or try to be serious, that's probably why some of you can't appreciate this epic war going on right now.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 20, 2009)

migukuni said:


> ahahaha, yeh, that's why i said i know im gonna be negged because of JJBA



I negged you because you were scared of getting negged.


----------



## MdB (Oct 20, 2009)

migukuni said:


> i was gonna say Jojo's bizzare world and someone negged me even before i wrote anything



and i just negged you for having a bleach sig


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> *Berserk is overrated*. Go back 5 or 6 pages and you'll see other people think that as well.



^this          .


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

migukuni said:


> ahahaha, yeh, that's why i said i know im gonna be negged because of JJBA



*Top 10 Anime/Manga*

*Spoiler*: __ 



_*1. Katekyo Hitman Reborn
3. Mahou Sensei Negima!
4. Fairy Tail
5. Bleach
6. Naruto
7. D-Gray Man
8. Air Gear
10. Psyren*_




lol.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 20, 2009)

that's an a-ranked list


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha, tops off every other manga/anime list known to mankind  .


----------



## Sesha (Oct 20, 2009)

The ten-hit combo of terrible manga.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Reading comprehension might help before white knighting someone.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 20, 2009)

Sesha said:


> The ten-hit combo of terrible manga.



ten kinds of shit shoved in your face


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Reading comprehension might help before white knighting someone.



ha, my apologies.

I just think its funny that a few of the posters above were taking jabs at someone because they like mainstream manga, and dislike JJBA.

It's like hipster kids who feel all superior because they listen to bands that no one has ever heard of, and enjoy flaunting it. It's just funny to me.

/but i never knew what "white knighting" is, so thanks for that


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

JJBA isn't mainstream. Mainstream would be popular Weekly Jump stuff like Dragon Ball, Bleach, Naruto, One Piece, ect...You don't use that kind of terminology on JJBA, Berserk, Bastard!!, 20th Century Boys, Monster, ect...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> JJBA isn't mainstream. Mainstream would be popular Weekly Jump stuff like Dragon Ball, Bleach, Naruto, One Piece, ect...You don't use that kind of terminology on JJBA, Berserk, Bastard!!, 20th Century Boys, Monster, ect...



I know, thats why i said "likes mainstream manga, and dislikes JJBA." I realize that JJBA is certainly not mainstream.

Anyways, aren't berserk and Bastard! pretty mainstream as far as seinen go?

Ah, and naruto (as of part 2) is also another very overrated manga...although i think its pretty established (at least on here) that naruto part 2 isnt very good, and that most people read it due to attachment to the characters or are just too invested to quit.


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

it's called cracking up a couple of jokes.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Oct 20, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Recently, just HXH. Most of the shonens I like are very old.



Such as?


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> *Top 10 Anime/Manga*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Pretty decent manga but not deserving of top 10. They are crap when compared to underground manga.


----------



## Tash (Oct 20, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I know, thats why i said "likes mainstream manga, and dislikes JJBA." I realize that JJBA is certainly not mainstream.
> 
> Anyways, aren't berserk and Bastard! pretty mainstream as far as seinen go?
> 
> Ah, and naruto (as of part 2) is also another very overrated manga...although i think its pretty established (at least on here) that naruto part 2 isnt very good, and that most people read it due to attachment to the characters or are just too invested to quit.



I think they were making fun of him for those mangas being bad more than them being "mainstream"


----------



## Tash (Oct 20, 2009)

Besides JJBA is wildly popular, what do you mean "underground"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2009)

Tash said:


> I think they were making fun of him for those mangas being bad more than them being "mainstream"



But "bad" is subjective. Either way its amusing to observe people feeling elitist because they have "superior" tastes in something as trivial as manga.

And IMO JJBA isn't mainstream (at least in this forum, cant speak for japan), but it certainly isn't underground.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> But "bad" is subjective. Either way its amusing to observe people feeling elitist because they have "superior" tastes in something as trivial as manga.
> 
> And IMO JJBA isn't mainstream (at least in this forum, cant speak for japan), but it certainly isn't underground.



No all of these are in his list are sub-standard medicore and generic mangas that I quoted.

Subjective doesn't cut it.

Tash, JJBA isn't wildly popular in the mainstream of weaboos.


----------



## Tash (Oct 20, 2009)

no weeaboos aloud manga


----------



## Gain (Oct 20, 2009)

JJBA is a top seller in Japan


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Tash said:


> no weeaboos aloud manga



yeah dude didnt u read the memo


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> No all of these are in his list are sub-standard medicore and generic mangas that I quoted.
> 
> Subjective doesn't cut it.



d gay yo momma


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> No all of these are in his list are sub-standard medicore and generic mangas that I quoted.
> 
> Subjective doesn't cut it.



In some aspects maybe, but it also depends on what you're looking for, and what constitutes a good or bad manga to you personally.

For Example, I like Air Gear (duh.), mainly because i like the characters, and OG is a great artist and overall its a pretty fun read. I recognize that the plot is laughable, but i wouldn't say its sub-standard because IMO (key words there) the fun factor and the art make up for the shitty plot.

Although in some respects i definitely agree with you, it baffles me that someone would place fairy tail in their top 10 (new to manga?), but im not going to call the person out on it, or claim that my taste is better than theirs.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 20, 2009)

Ooh, ooh!  I know! *raises hand*

For $1000 is the answer One Piece, Alex?


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> In some aspects maybe, but it also depends on what you're looking for, and what constitutes a good or bad manga to you personally.
> 
> For Example, I like Air Gear (duh.), mainly because i like the characters, and OG is a great artist and overall its a pretty fun read. I recognize that the plot is laughable, but i wouldn't say its sub-standard because IMO (key words there) the fun factor and the art make up for the shitty plot.
> 
> Although in some respects i definitely agree with you, it baffles me that someone would place fairy tail in their top 10 (new to manga?), but im not going to call the person out on it, or claim that my taste is better than theirs.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bsXOcK9_Cw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2009)

Embedding disabled...and im not a big enough of a fan of Depeche Mode (or a fan at all) to actually listen to it. Sorry if you spent time finding that video, although i think you just typed "wrong" into youtube and posted the first thing that came up ha.

Anyways, i've said my piece and you've posted your video, im pretty sure we can get back to overrated manga? Since i don't feel like arguing over what constitutes "good" or "bad" anymore ha.

Is toLOVEru highly rated?


----------



## Berry (Oct 20, 2009)

At this point, I would say Veritas.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 20, 2009)

Majinking said:


> Such as?



JJBA
Dragon Ball [I knock it alot]
Kinnikuman
Hokuto No Ken
Guyver
Riki-Oh
City Hunter
Anything from Go Nagai
Random Video Game manga

Alot of these would be considered seinins now, though.



Tash said:


> I think they were making fun of him for those mangas being bad more than them being "mainstream"



Dammit Tash, beat me too it.


----------



## Berry (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Amor! why did you change your username to cero?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 20, 2009)

It was a bad user name, not that Cero is any better. I suck at user names for the most part.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Embedding disabled...and im not a big enough of a fan of Depeche Mode (or a fan at all) to actually listen to it. Sorry if you spent time finding that video, although i think you just typed "wrong" into youtube and posted the first thing that came up ha.
> 
> Anyways, i've said my piece and you've posted your video, im pretty sure we can get back to overrated manga? Since i don't feel like arguing over what constitutes "good" or "bad" anymore ha.
> 
> Is toLOVEru highly rated?



Stop white knighting shabby, half-assed mangas.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 21, 2009)

I would say Veritas


----------



## J (Oct 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> No all of these are in his list are sub-standard medicore and generic mangas that I quoted.
> 
> Subjective doesn't cut it.



lol "medicore". And his(?) list was perfectly fine. Although the fact that he(?) rated Reborn over Negima is quite staggering.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

i dislike JJBA because of the art, baccano, bastard, and other seinen are fine for me, i just dont see the appeal of JJBA

SO what if my top 1 is reborn fuck you bitches for negging me for that, neg me all you want i'll never go RED you, ok ill stop there coz its gonna be flaming after that

anyways as you can see its manga/*ANIME*

i like the art of the anime, Soul Eater also has great combat scene's so i might change psyren


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

dont mind them migu, i like KHR too, i dont dislike JJBA, but its not tha~~t good -that's just an opinion- i do feel Bleach is overrated though but i like the characters, for fairytail im sure its gonna get good, when Rave was ongoing it wasnt exactly good althrough out


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

migukuni said:


> i dislike JJBA because of the art, baccano, bastard, and other seinen are fine for me, i just dont see the appeal of JJBA



JJBA isn't Seinen for one: SBR is Seinen.

Secondly what complaint do you have against the art? Araki solely focuses on character design and detail, you rarely if ever see background art. You don't have a valid complaint, your just aruging that it doesnt suit your fancy like eye candy from Bastard!!.



> SO what if my top 1 is reborn fuck you bitches for negging me for that, neg me all you want i'll never go RED you, ok ill stop there coz its gonna be flaming after that



No one cares about your.



> anyways as you can see its manga/*ANIME*



You cleary don't know what is good manga or anime and clearly you know this a sub-forum for discussing MANGA.



> i like the art of the anime, Soul Eater also has great combat scene's so i might change psyren



Psyren is a terrible manga too in most people's eyes.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Jojo has bad art, but KHR is considered good? I gotta sit down for this one.



migukuni said:


> i just dont see the appeal of JJBA



It's *THE* definitive japanese comic of it's genre. And, that Genre is epic.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 21, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> You guys do realize you are being elitist about japanese comics right? Just making sure...



i laugh everytime i see this argument


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

TWF, i meant the one in my sig its manga/ANIME

as i said cero i dont see the appeal of JJBA


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, Jojo sucks I mean we all know aloof bishies is what makes for great manga. I mean who could forget classics like Air gear and Reborn. Hokuto no ken Pfffft I like my protagonist emasculated and confused please.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

migukuni said:


> TWF, i meant the one in my sig its manga/ANIME
> 
> as i said cero i dont see the appeal of JJBA



All of those in your list are originally mangas so what is your point: I don't care if your not interested in JJBA but saying its lackluster to other Seinen mangas like Bastard!! or Berserk due to art is a pretty terrible cop-out argument.


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

KHR is full of pretty boys cero hahaha
that's why people dont consider it bad


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 21, 2009)

eunique said:


> KHR is full of pretty boys cero hahaha
> that's why people dont consider it bad





Thats one of the reasons i consider it bad


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

its my opinion

i just dont see the appeal on it
its the same as you guys not seeing the appeal in KHR

you people think your all good coz you like JJBA and i dont WTF, are you fucking cheerleaders?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Like the gripping story?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 21, 2009)

migukuni said:


> its my opinion



And, in my opinion your opinion blows.




migukuni said:


> ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA!!!



MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA!!!!!


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

migukuni said:


> its my opinion
> 
> i just dont see the appeal on it
> its the same as you guys not seeing the appeal in KHR
> ...



Negima (harem pantsu fanservice lolololol), KHR (bland), DGM (Shoujo inspired mediocrity), Bleach (has no plot at all), Naruto, Psyren, Fairy Tail are infamously shallow, bland, generic, watermark staple mangas that are not in any remote way good at all.

And I'll repeat it again one more time since I won't waste any more effort in the future with you. There isn't any more elitism here than finding it ironic that your putting pretty terrible Shonen mangas and comparing them with stuff like JJBA, HnK, Red Eyes, Vagabond, ect...

I already explained that I don't give a damn if you like or dislike JJBA but comparing JJBA to KHR is as bad a comparison to comparing Gantz with Berserk or 20th Century Boys.


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

well i actually like KHR, the story is quite good actually, the "future watch" from bakuman was stemmed from the future arc KHR i think


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 21, 2009)

. . .ORA=MUDA>>>>> KHR . . .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

HnK, red eyes, vagabond, basilisk, gantz, berserk, as i said they are all okay, JJBA i just dont find the appeal


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Your just name-dropping now. And Hokuto no Ken isn't Seinen either.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 21, 2009)

migukuni said:


> HnK, red eyes, vagabond, basilisk, gantz, berserk, as i said they are all okay, JJBA i just dont find the appeal



*Looks at your top 10*
​


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

i think this is where you respect migu and just let him keep his opinion on JJBA, he isnt trying to make you guys like KHR anyways, so you guys shouldnt be blowing him off just because he dislikes JJBA (im no fan of JJBA, but i dont dislike it)


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't remember owing anyone any respect.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

they are on my top ten

other manga's are fine besides in my top 10 the only one's that i really like is the first 3, anything below that was just random picks from 20+ manga's that i also like.


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

you wont get respect if you dont respect people cero... really guys should be more considerate


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

eunique said:


> i think this is where you respect migu and just let him keep his opinion on JJBA, he isnt trying to make you guys like KHR anyways, so you guys shouldnt be blowing him off just because he dislikes JJBA (im no fan of JJBA, but i dont dislike it)



I guess this is the part where you need to re-read my posts. No one is forcing JJBA on him, in fact quite the opposite, at least on my part.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Jojo bizarre world. That certainly isn't what a person knowledgeable on the manga would call it. 

That's not the name of the manga and claiming several others which aren't Seinen sounds specifically like such a practice in my eyes such as Hokuto no Ken.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

JJBA's appeal is being better the current stuff from Weekly or Monthly Jump (hi Bleach, hi Naruto). 

That's why people love it. It's a classic example of Shonen Jump with the likes of Fist of the North Star, Dragon Ball, and so worth.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Correction 99.9%


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

As for Cero: he's been on my ignore list for awhile, I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 21, 2009)

SBR counts as Seinen?


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

TWF i dont care about anything else DBZ is fine, the topic here is "most overrated manga" i said JJBA because its the one of the rare manga's that i never found the appeal while people like it so much, if you people say KHR, Negima, Airgear are overrated, then fine i wont be fighting you over it. I'll respect that that's what you think, so give me the same respect with my opinion

and cero do you really think your funny? because if you do, your gravely mistaken


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

yes, migu he's fine... and he wasnt sent to the hospital lol

TWF i dont think migu meant you in anyway, he's pissed off at cero, (well even id be pissed off with a guy who thinks he's all "my opinion is right and yours is shit")


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Proxy said:


> SBR counts as Seinen?



After volume 18 - Part VII/SBR was officially Seinen. Rest of SBR and all of Parts 1 to 6 are Weekly Jump and therefore Shonen.



migukuni said:


> TWF i dont care about anything else DBZ is fine, the topic here is "most overrated manga" i said JJBA because its the one of the rare manga's that i never found the appeal while people like it so much, if you people say KHR, Negima, Airgear are overrated, then fine i wont be fighting you over it. I'll respect that that's what you think, so give me the same respect with my opinion
> 
> and cero do you really think your funny? because if you do, your gravely mistaken



Not liking a manga doesn't equate to over-rated. That was my entire point with you.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> Psyren is a terrible manga too *in most people's eyes*.



What makes you say that? Just curious

Going by this forum i would say that "most people" is pretty far from the truth


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

in my opinion i feel that JJBA is overrated, so what's wrong with what i said? tell me TWF


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> What makes you say that? Just curious
> 
> Going by this forum i would say that "most people" is pretty far from the truth



You know why.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

so what now TWF? is there anything wrong with what i said?
that's what my post was:

in my opinion i think JJBA is overrated


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldnt hardly call it overrated compared to several other manga

It was pretty unknown on these forums until last year aswell



TWF said:


> You know why.



OH I SEE

"Those" people


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Its pretty garbage:

ITS SEINEN LVL CAUSE ITS GOREY. Or at least it's fandom is pretty terrible at the minimum, like OP's here.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah, didn't know that. 

I'd say D. Gray Man. After reading it through, it was a fairly standard shounen, then again I'm not sure if it was really that highly touted.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

anyways, how do you add people to ignore list TWF? i dont wanna see cero's name again


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

i like D.Grayman when the generals started dying and all that shit that happened afterwards although before that happened it was pretty generic, a bit more gory than other mainstream manga's though


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 21, 2009)

If you want to ignore someone go to your user CP, you'll see the option there. Manage your ignore list.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

cero is banned


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

I say that D.Grayman will be aweome when and if The Millenium Earl will look like he did in the begining . If what we saw in the latest chapter will be his new permanent form, I am droping the series , the guy is the only reason I read it anyway .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 21, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> I say that D.Grayman will be aweome when and if The Millenium Earl will look like he did in the begining . If what we saw in the latest chapter will be his new permanent form, I am droping the series , the guy is the only reason I read it anyway .



Does he no longer have the top hat and mega grin? Or the spectacles? I love it when bad guys look sinisterly humorous, and i'll be kinda bummed if they took that away from him...


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 21, 2009)

One Piece. Seriously people praise this series too much, its an average Shounen Manga not a holy grail so people can worship it, one little criticism will make the entire fandom riot


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

It outsold motherdorkking dragonball, it's natural that there will be alot of people defending it considering how many fans there are .

@ Windwaker

Take a look for yourself

Chapter 148

THAT is facepalm worthy . AFTER a three months hiatus before a two month hiatus , this however has far more teryfying dimensions .


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think the change is that bad... should only be temporary though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 21, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> It outsold motherdorkking dragonball, it's natural that there will be alot of people defending it considering how many fans there are .
> 
> @ Windwaker
> 
> ...



Well, he looks lazy, so at least thats better than truly sinister...but i much preferred his goofiness.

As for one piece, i dont think its overrated. For its genre its incredibly good. Sure, the plot isn't that deep, but obviously Oda wasnt attempting to make a "deep" manga, he set out to make a fun/epic/badass/over the top manga, and in that i think he certainly succeeded.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Compared with the original which some, people considered one of the best villian designs in contemporary manga, this normalness will kill the series if it remains . :/


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 21, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> One Piece.



How so? 



> Seriously people praise this series too much



True to a certain extent



> its an average Shounen Manga



Not really



> not a holy grail so people can worship it



Agreed



> one little criticism will make the entire fandom riot



Why generalize?


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

GREAT character designs 

Ignore The Earl since he's just an indistinctive fat ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> One Piece. Seriously people praise this series too much, its an average Shounen Manga not a holy grail so people can worship it, *one little criticism will make the entire fandom riot*



Because people that like to generalize are so much better.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont have a problem with one piece at all, its the fandom that makes it overrated, thats why


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't care, generalizing an entire fandom because a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) praise their favorite series and author for being a devine gift to mankind doesn't make you any better. In fact, it makes you look stupid and pretentious.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Come to think of it , why do people freak out so much about the "goda people" ? I always get the urge to say :"It's a joke, dammit ." :Lmao


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 21, 2009)

MdB said:


> I don't care, generalizing an entire fandom because a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) praise their favorite series and author for being a devine gift to mankind doesn't make you any better. In fact, it makes you look stupid and pretentious.



What do you mean make me feel better? I dont want to feel better, I never said anything bad about Oda, I just dont like the OP fantards is all Im saying and most overrated stuff is based on fandom, just let my opinion go.


----------



## zuul (Oct 21, 2009)

One Piece is very good, considering the overall shitiness of the tropes he has to work with Oda made an amazing work at putting them together to make it a very agreeable read.

The arts are meh though. I'm always slightly annoyed seeing Odatards vehemently trying to defend it, saying it's different. Yes, it's different, because the author is not  good at drawing.

I'm a big Initial D fan, but even I can see that the chara design is terrible.

Maybe Oda and Oh Great should team up.


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> What do you mean make me feel better? I dont want to feel better, I never said anything bad about Oda, I just dont like the OP fantards is all Im saying and most overrated stuff is based on fandom, just let my opinion go.



Then why are you generalizing?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

I personaly do not see how Oda , as of yet, is not good at drawing . This may seem a litle on the fanish side, but for instance the art style of this site's prefered fandom puts me to sleep every time I see it :/


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't see it too. From a technical and creative point of view, I prefer it far more than your run-of-the-mill tripe.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 21, 2009)

MdB said:


> Then why are you generalizing?



Im given a reason, Im not gonna just say One Piece, or else people are gonna be asking me why, why are you making such a big deal on what I say? lol


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> Im given a reason, Im not gonna just say One Piece, or else people are gonna be asking me why, why are you making such a big deal on what I say? lol



Then why are you obnoxiously speaking on behalf of the entire fanbase? Why are you generalizing?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 21, 2009)

MdB said:


> Then why are you obnoxiously speaking on behalf of the entire fanbase? Why are you generalizing?



Can you please let this go already? I made one simple opinion and you keep bring this whole generalizing crap out of nowhere


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

How is did it came ''Out of nowhere'' when you're generalizing?


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

That makes no sense.


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

As much sense as generalizing a large group of people.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 21, 2009)

Jesus crist  stop being such a baby about it! Ill say whatever I want to say, Now your generalizing


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 21, 2009)

If we're talking fandom vs fandom...(select few anyway) Then I would say konoha library is worse.....<_<


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> Jesus crist  stop being such a baby about it! Ill say whatever I want to say, Now your generalizing



You're not making sense and acting all butthurt. Why? 

I mean you're generalizing. Not to mention, how can I be generalizing when I haven't said anything that could be generalized? Don't you know the definition of it? Why use it then?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 21, 2009)

MdB said:


> You're not making sense and acting all butthurt. Why?
> 
> I mean you're generalizing. Not to mention, how can I be generalizing when I haven't said anything that could be generalized? Don't you know the definition of it? Why use it then?



Cause you keep using the word generalizing like 50000000 times I just want end this argument now, but you keep dragging it


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> Cause you keep using the word generalizing like 50000000 times I just want end this argument now, but you keep dragging it



Then why are you trying to add fuel if you want this argument to end now? You're not making sense again.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't see hoe Oda is a bad artist. I can't say I truly like the art style, but he's not bad. The art peaked by the Skypeia arc though, and it's not as good as it was then.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 21, 2009)

MdB said:


> Then why are you trying to add fuel if you want this argument to end now? You're not making sense again.



Look whatever you say wont change my opinion about the OPtards, I hate them, infact I DISPISE THEM Im proud to admit it, Im done arguing with you, have a nice day.


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> Look whatever you say wont change my opinion about the OPtards, I hate them, infact I DISPISE THEM Im proud to admit it, Im done arguing with you, have a nice day.



I never said you shouldn't hate ''OPtards''. I just said that you shouldn't generalize an entire fandom as large as One Piece's as rabid fanboys when not everyone is an overzealous douche. You're not making sense again considering I never said what you're currently implying.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 21, 2009)

to all people saying op art is bad

let me tell ya that you're wrong


----------



## MdB (Oct 21, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> I don't see hoe Oda is a bad artist. I can't say I truly like the art style, but he's not bad. The art peaked by the Skypeia arc though, and it's not as good as it was then.



Han, you should look for the volumes (not shitty magazine scans) of Thriller Bark, they look just as good as the images from the Skypiea arc.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with the person who said Veritas. It gets a lot of hype and praise on NF. It's not the most overrated manga (in this case manhwa) but it is still pretty bad.


----------



## Moirae (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the saddest thing about hyping a series to larger-than-life proportions is that when you read them, you're inevitably dissapointed.

Slam Dunk was like this for me; I liked it well enough, but from all the reviews I read, I expected something more amazing that would knock Hajime no Ippo (my favorite sports manga and from about the same time period) out of the water.

One Piece is good for a mainstream shounen series. I follow it weekly as it comes out, but it's nowhere near being great.

Naruto...Ahh, I remember liking the anime when it first came out (2003?) through about the Chunin Exams. I revisit those episodes and maybe catch up with the manga every 1-2 years. If I avoid the Narutards and read a bunch of chapters at once, I usually find it somewhat entertaining.

FMA is a pretty good series (seen a decline in the recent arcs though), but it gets overhyped and new fans come in expecting it to change their life or something.

Fairy Tail - Started reading before it got popular, gotta say was surprised that it got so many fans for awhile because it was readable (when bored and hey it's work-safe) but not really that good.

Air Gear - Nice, clean art, no substance (I could read Fairy Tail, but not this, it's that lacking ... It really does seem to read like it's written by a former hentai mangaka). If he got a decent writer for him, I'd probably want to read it.

Love Berserk myself, but think it shouldn't top so many seinen lists. Monster, I like, but actually find the anime to be better (manga plot+music+good seiyuu+pacing) and I'll admit to fangirling the anime (but I won't attack you unless you call it an utter piece of sh*t or something that extreme lol). I prefer series like Vinland Saga, Historie, One Outs and Holyland.

Gantz I want to say is overrated, but I could never read more than the 1st volume and I don't like judging series I haven't given more of a chance. Same thing for Veritas, Katekyo Hitman Reborn! and GTO

Vampire Knight, just don't get what's the big deal is despite pesonally liking vampires and shoujo/yaoi trash series. (well at least it doesn't have sparkly vampires)

Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge & Ouran Koukou Host Club are funny series and accessible enough that I actually got a couple non-anime/manga people to try them out, but I think they are also overhyped. Special A as well. Too much to ask for comedy _and_ plot development?

Bride of the Water God - Very pretty/detailed artwork, but I have no idea what's going on with the plot. You can have nice artwork and plot; Emma for example and I don't usually like a lot of slice-of-life series.

Clamp, too. I like their artwork a lot and enjoy their older series, but I feel that much of their newer and some of their older work is overrated.

Anything by Adachi Mitsuru - That might just be me though. I like romance manga, sports manga and even older manga, but I could never really get into his series 

Death Note. The first half was good and very different from most other shounen series, but I feel like the Cult of Kira is real and they are determined to make it be considered the best manga ever.

HunterxHunter, one of my favorite anime series to rewatch and I still read the manga (when it's not on hiatus), but for me favorite *does not equal* amazing/greatest. 

On another note, what's cool about threads like this one is that people have been listing quite a few underrated/superior titles as well. I've been looking to start some new series and looking at everybody's suggestions is better than wading through all the "top-rated" manga lists.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I'll add "Monster" to the list of overhyped manga.

Yeah.  I went there.


----------



## firefist (Oct 31, 2009)

One Piece.

yes, its super-good, its my fav. manga. but people always try to make op the best manga evar!!11
if someone tries to point out some flaws, half of the op section bashes him.
and the whole goda thing isnt funny.


----------



## MRain65 (Nov 10, 2009)

Everything CLAMP has ever done - totally overrated, I agree, but it's not like their storytelling has ever been that stellar. People get distracted by the beautiful art and the pretty boys and forget about everything else.

Rurouni Kenshin - lazy writing, derivative character designs (derivative of Marvel, for crying out loud), and probably one of the biggest storytelling copouts I've ever seen (I don't know if there's a statute of limitations on spoilers, but everyone who's read the series knows what I'm talking about). 

Inuyasha - about 40 volumes longer than it should have been. Ranma 1/2 was also way too long, but it was so funny that it didn't matter.

Ouran - Ouran went downhill after it started taking itself way too seriously, and it showed.

Monster - There's really no two ways around the problem of Tenma being a Gary (Marty?) Stu.

Trigun (Maximum) - The anime did it better and in a much more elegant way.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 10, 2009)

Nimander said:


> I think I'll add "Monster" to the list of overhyped manga.
> 
> Yeah.  I went there.



So did half the people before you.

Why the necro?


----------



## reddy (Nov 10, 2009)

most overrated hmmmmmmmmm.....
one piece, fairy tail,bleach....


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nobody with half a brain cell rates Bleach and Fairy Tale at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2009)

> Ouran - Ouran went downhill after it started taking itself way too seriously, and it showed.



So the manga shouldn't have a plot? And it might not be as lulzy as before but its not overrated.


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 10, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Nobody with half a brain cell rates *Bleach* and Fairy Tale at all.


It's still a fairly good manga... it's getting way too much crap for some rather minor things.


----------



## Toreador (Nov 11, 2009)

Quincy James said:


> It's still a fairly good manga... it's getting way too much crap for some rather minor things.



No it is not ! Cant believe that anyone thats older then 13 read it, its pure shit.

And FMA its way to hyped imo, its a good manga but nothing more.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 11, 2009)

I always feel weird in discussions like these, because honestly, I've never read a story I completely disliked. Maybe I'm just really docile and have low standards, but I read Bleach every week and "somehow" don't break pieces of furniture in the process.

I used to say we should envy the easily-amused, but here I feel like I'm the easily-amused, w

In my opinion, the most overrated manga _here_ would probably be Reborn. It used to be really under the radar and simple, and that's why I liked it. But in the past year it's gained a massive cult following of individuals who think it's the best series in Jump, and I feel the complete opposite: I feel as if the story's completely alienated me in the past year. So, in terms of NF-goers, I find Reborn the most overrated manga.

But if we're talking the general Japanese populace who pay for this shit, I'd say Fairy Tail. It has its charm and I'll always be at least interested enough to keep up with it, but I can't believe the sales it gets. In my opinion the biggest allure of Fairy Tail is _waiting for something cool to happen._ It hasn't yet, but you just feel like...*one* thing must happen...eventually.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

dragonforce amvs arent good enough for you


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 11, 2009)

hetalia, i actually perfer fanworks to the actual manga.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 12, 2009)

naruto? eh I know why am I here? for? lulz


----------



## chauronity (Nov 12, 2009)

Bleach actually is rather bad in its current condition (i don't hate it and do not stop reading because i don't wanna). Fight after fight, no plot whatsoever, stupid twists etc. It didn't use to be. The amount of readers is still ridiculously high. If bleach started now, it wouldnt have the potential to become as popular as it is now, cos there are tens and tens of series similar to that.

That's why the most _overrated_ title goes to it.


----------



## iander (Nov 13, 2009)

I think OP is pretty overrated.  Not that I don't like it, I continue to read the manga and enjoy it but I just think that its fans think of it as being greater than I think it is.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 13, 2009)

iander said:


> I think OP is pretty overrated. Not that I don't like it, I continue to read the manga and enjoy it but I just think that its fans think of it as being greater than I think it is.


 totally agree word.

i think hitman reborn is soooo much overrated. once i started reading it, read halfway through and i still didnt understand the main point, and that 6 month old kid with a century history, just throw it into trash.

Monster is also i think overrated, i read nearly all of it, i swear i didnt get a tick and that "monster" thing, i am soooooooooooooooooooooo mad that i wasted so much of my time reading it, even now it makes me angry.


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 13, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> Monster is also i think overrated, i read nearly all of it, i swear i didnt get a tick and that "monster" thing, i am soooooooooooooooooooooo mad that i wasted so much of my time reading it, even now it makes me angry.



How old are you?


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 13, 2009)

iander said:


> I think OP is pretty overrated.  Not that I don't like it, I continue to read the manga and enjoy it but I just think that its fans think of it as being greater than I think it is.



It's the best shounen Manga around (better than bleach/naruto etc.), so the overhype makes good sense to me. 

For me, well I don't know if i should really judge it based on what i've seen. But I've watched the cannon part of the anime, called "Soul Eater", and it totally felt like a bleach rip off and just didn't feel right. Maybe it gets better though, so my judgement might be too early, but I really didn't like this and felt it was a waste of time.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 13, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> totally agree word.
> 
> i think hitman reborn is soooo much overrated. once i started reading it, read halfway through and i still didnt understand the main point, and that 6 month old kid with a century history, just throw it into trash.
> 
> Monster is also i think overrated, i read nearly all of it, i swear i didnt get a tick and that "monster" thing, i am soooooooooooooooooooooo mad that i wasted so much of my time reading it, even now it makes me angry.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2009)

^ You won the thread


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 13, 2009)

Lmfao ah the infamous crying Sauce


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 13, 2009)

Monster overrated?....

I feel tempted to say Ichigo 100%.. It's a pretty average romance manga that dragged on for way too long. With a boring and shitty main character, at least in my opinion. Overuse of fanservice, and it's nothing special compared to other manga of the same genre..


----------



## Tash (Nov 13, 2009)

How is it that Phenoms multiple accounts last for months before being shitcanned.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 13, 2009)

Most of the "HST" or "Power six". There are a lot of better manga out there then just manga from Jump.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 13, 2009)

Which are the power six?


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 14, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Which are the power six?



D. Gray-man
One Piece
Naruto
Bleach
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Hunter x Hunter


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 14, 2009)

Every MANGA IS OVER RATED!!!
Close this thread


----------



## biar (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think Naruto is overrated just for having a large fanbase. Part 1 really deserves its fanbase due to plot + plot transition. Part 2 however it's not as good imo.

I think Bleach is overrated, it's artwork is simply subpar and the character personalities are really bland with nothing innovative (main character with big sword + girl with big boobs etc...). It's loved by many manga elitists who don't wanna follow the large fanbase of Naruto so they wanna be cool and be a fan of a less famous manga.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 5, 2010)

Every manga is overrated and underrated. On this board though, I would say One Piece takes the cake.


----------



## zuul (Aug 5, 2010)

Berserk, the arts especially.

And One Piece somehow, I like it and can see it's a whole lot better than the rest of the category, but OPtards' constant wanking is really annoying.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 5, 2010)

One Piece wins this by far.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 5, 2010)

MdB said:


> You're not making sense and acting all butthurt. Why?
> 
> I mean you're generalizing. Not to mention, how can I be generalizing when I haven't said anything that could be generalized? Don't you know the definition of it? Why use it then?



I know this post is old, but this thread is about the most overrated manga so it would not be inappropriate to generalize a fan base.


----------

